# Honda 2016+ HSS models clogging: list of forum members with complaints



## matto

A number of folks are complaining about the 2016+ Honda HSS-series snowblowers clogging. Honda is claiming there are 
no issues and if there were they would know about it.


[email protected] said:


> While any snow blower can clog up under 'perfect storm' conditions, I can tell you there are no known 'flawed designs' or known 'clogging' issues with the HSS929



This thread is to collect the names of SBF members who own a 2016 or later HSS model blower who are having clogging issues. We'll see if it continues to grow. If I've missed anyone, just reply to this thread and I will edit the first post to add them to the list. If possible, compare to other blowers to refute the _"any snow blower can clog up under 'perfect storm' conditions"_ argument. 



1. vinnyNH (928) http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/865305-post1.html


> After about 10 minutes of using the Honda, I gave up. The chute kept clogging up. I have to keep clearing the chute. I am going slow and still it is clogging. I finally parked the Honda and used my 15 years old Ariens 1028. Did not clog once.


2. obthedog (928)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...1697-hss928-first-year-review.html#post990889


> I never had my old machine clog even in wet heavy snow - never ever - This machine gets clogged up in the chute - I was so frustrated with cogging during this last 5 inch snow storm that I shoveled rather than having to unclog for 4th time. Even my old 724 never clogged like this.


3. Bob_s (928)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/826194-post3.html


> My new 928 also had some power issues but by far my biggest problem was the shoot getting clogged up.


4. Chalky45 (928)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/990889-post3.html


> Your not the only one unhappy with the 2016 Hondas, 5 of my neighbours have the 724s, and the other 2 have the 928s, they are exactly what you described, boggy under load, sometimes cut out,


5. johnd (1332)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/992081-post28.html


> Having the same clogging issue with my brand new HSS 1332. I had the 2013 model 1332 and sold it just to get the new features on the 2016 model. [...] It ran in all conditions and NEVER EVER had it clog. I could shoot watery slushy snow 20 feet with that machine. The new HSS 1332 has consistently clogged 3 of the 5 times I used it.


6. cprstn54 (1332)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/103002-hss1332atd-choking-slushy-snow.html 


> The conical base of the chute seems to compact the wet stuff into a dense mass the impeller cannot eject. I spent 90% of the time clearing the chute and only 10% clearing my driveway. Meanwhile, my wife with an Ariens Compact 24 had no problems at all.


7. SnowG (928)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/100538-hss928-clogging-[solved-].html *Modified chute to fix problem*


> We had a snow/rain weather event this week and I was dismayed when the machine clogged three times during the job. More time was spent digging packed snow out of the chute than doing the actual job.
> I should note that during the twenty years of ownership of my old HS828, the chute never clogged once.


8. SB83 (928) http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/104482-more-hss928-chute-observations.html *Video of blower pushing bricks*


> With the long deflector and a tightening angle that further compresses thh snow, it just cant get any snow by to start freeing up the clog


9. Marlow (1332)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1125794-post22.html


> I've emailed a formal complaint to Honda Canada regarding chute clogging.


10. (-Superman-) (928)http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1085290-post10.html


> Interesting. I bought my HSS928AWD last December, 2015, and was completely disappointed! I am always having to unclog the snow chute multiple times during each use. Ironically, my neighbors, who paid 3 times less for their snowblowers, never experience the clogging that I do. It's kinda of embarrassing, especially where they know I paid x3 more than they did. It's the neighborhood joke.


11. joehardware (928) link


> I bought my HSS928 new this fall. I've since used it 6 times, and it has clogged during 3 of these times. Always seems to be with wet/slushy snow.


12. tonysak (1332) link


> I have a low power/clogging issue with the HSS1332 vs the HS.


13. Gator9329 (928) link


> Same here on my HSS928 bought last November. It clogs with snow and makes concrete in the chute.
> I have been running my old craftsman instead and it's moving the same snow the honda wont.


14. boathik (1332) Link WITH PICTURE


> You can add my HSS1332ATD to the clogged list. It was 3-4" accumulation, and happened at the EOD twice. There wasn't even much slush that caused the problem.


15. jbdesigns (928) link


> I can be added to the list. [...] there is an inherent problem with the machine with wet snow


16. BostonMA (1332)link


> Clog up almost every single storm, especially wet, on the other hand, my neighbor just bought a cheap Ariens snow blower, I felt so ashamed, he had to help me out to clear my driveway.


17. jdavis (1332) link


> Thanks HSS1332ATD! CLOGGING
> I literally just wasted way too much time trying to clear a wet/heavy snowed in driveway, some it threw OK but kept clogging leading me to eventually say f8ck it, you can add me to the list if we're keeping track..


----------



## JnC

Where there is smoke there is fire, if these many people have been having the same issue then there shouldnt be a question of legitimacy of the claim, hopefully this gets to the right people and the issue gets sorted.


----------



## Marlow

Every single person that has the issue should call or email Honda Corp. If my 1/3rd price Toro can go 6 years without clogging once, then there is absolutely no excuses as to why my HSS1332 Honda should have had clogging issues 3 of the 6 times I've used it - in the same environment! No excuses. Either fix it or give me my money back, I don't have the patience to be spending more time unclogging the chute than clearing the driveway on a $5400 machine. It's ridiculous.


----------



## joehardware

I bought my HSS928 new this fall. I've since used it 6 times, and it has clogged during 3 of these times. Always seems to be with wet/slushy snow.


----------



## CrazedGT

Didn't had a problem with mine yet, used it 4 times, twice in wet snow and I have a pretty large driveway. Like said its most likely the chute collar that is the problem with it. Seems like an easy fix.


----------



## pearlfinish

I've never owned a Honda, but isn't chute clogging a problem most two stage machines have in wet heavy snow? At least that's what I've always heard.


----------



## Marlow

pearlfinish said:


> I've never owned a Honda, but isn't chute clogging a problem most two stage machines have in wet heavy snow? At least that's what I've always heard.


Yes, it is a common occurrence with cheaper two stage machines. But it never happened once with my $1500 Toro, and when you charge the price Honda does - it shouldn't happen. Honda's should be held to an elevated standard considering they are the highest price in their class. 

Yamaha has a resin lined chute and impeller housing to reduce snow sticking/building up.
Toro uses what they call and anti clogging system and the material they use for their chute reduces snow sticking/building up - and I can tell you first hand it works!

Honda should be lining the chute with resin like Yamaha does, and they also need to get rid of that bottleneck at the bottom of the chute, which some members on here have been cutting off.


----------



## Nikos

Marlow said:


> Yes, it is a common occurrence with cheaper two stage machines. But it never happened once with my $1500 Toro, and when you charge the price Honda does - it shouldn't happen. Honda's should be held to an elevated standard considering they are the highest price in their class.
> 
> Yamaha has a resin lined chute and impeller housing to reduce snow sticking/building up.
> *Toro uses what they call and anti clogging system and the material they use for their chute reduces snow sticking/building up - and I can tell you first hand it works!*
> 
> Honda should be lining the chute with resin like Yamaha does, and they also need to get rid of that bottleneck at the bottom of the chute, which some members on here have been cutting off.


I bought a HSS1332 this past September to replace my Toro 828 LXE which I've had for 10 years without a single clog. Hope I don't regret the "upgrade" when I have to use it this year.


----------



## tonysak

I have a low power/clogging issue with the HSS1332 vs the HS. Maybe they new transmission is sucking up too much power?


----------



## Gator9329

Same here on my HSS928 bought last November. It clogs with snow and makes concrete in the chute. 
I have been running my old craftsman instead and it's moving the same snow the honda wont. It doesn't have tracks of fancy electric controls, but it's my favorite this winter.


----------



## matto

Added joehardware, tonysak, and Gator9329

Total is now 13 (4x1332's, 9x928's)


----------



## Nikos

Why not go on their website and give an honest review of their product(s). If they see that multiple people are complaining about clog & ground speed issues, it'll warn other potential buyers and maybe get the ball rolling quicker for Honda to correct the problems.


----------



## ThorTheMighty

Nikos said:


> Why not go on their website and give an honest review of their product(s). If they see that multiple people are complaining about clog & ground speed issues, it'll warn other potential buyers and maybe get the ball rolling quicker for Honda to correct the problems.


A decent idea as long as they have someone monitoring reviews on their website. You'd think that they would but they don't actually get many reviews on there.

Also, I've been looking to purchase a snow blower and was set on Honda until I started reading about people having issues with clogging. I may have to go with another manufacturer now.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Does anyone have any pics of this mod on the chute? I'd be curious to see who has attempted this and their success (although its hard to imagine cutting apart a 1 year old machine).

So far my HSS724 has not clogged. That said, I've only used it in moderately wet snow.


----------



## jeffNB

CalgaryPT said:


> Does anyone have any pics of this mod on the chute? I'd be curious to see who has attempted this and their success (although its hard to imagine cutting apart a 1 year old machine).


I am the one that did the mod. Here is the thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/100538-hss928-clogging-%5Bsolved-%5D.html

I had no problem cutting apart my machine. I purchased a second chute which I will use for future R&D.

I sent a snail mail letter to Honda last week. It will be interesting to see their response.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Perfect - I'm going to watch this closely for any update from you over the season. I'll look at doing the mod too based on your results throughout the season.

Great description and pics from the mod. Thanks a million.


----------



## boathik

You can add my HSS1332ATD to the clogged list. It was 3-4" accumulation, and happened at the EOD twice. There wasn't even much slush that caused the problem. 
And I have my chute lined with that slippery plastic material.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matto

boathik said:


> You can add my HSS1332ATD to the clogged list.


Done.


----------



## jbdesigns

I can be added to the list. HSS928. I haven't had any real clogs since the first one I got on day one with the machine. but I do see the tendency for it to want to. One area I see as a problem is the the chute deflector. It really is too abrupt of a change in direction at the top of the chute. Wet snow hits this plate and if not pointed up, it bounces the slush back down impacting fresh slush coming up the shut. This then wants to stop the flow and imo, gets a clog to start. 

Try blowing slush with the deflector straight up and go fast into the slushy stuff. Give the slush the least resistance to get up and out of the chute. And slow down backs up and gets a clog formed. 

However, there is an inherent problem with the machine with wet snow. I think the impeller mod will help by giving more speed to the discharge. I also think trimming down the chute sleeve/cone thing about half way down will help. And if I could, I'd redesign the top chute deflector as a curve instead of flat to help redirect the snow with less drag and impact. I'd make it longer as well to allow more gradual change in direction of the snow which reduces resistance. 

Otherwise I really love this machine. The traction is outstanding and it just works well for my normal snow. I love the speed control handle as I can go forward and back up with ease driving with my left hand and controlling speed with my right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasttracts

[email protected] said:


> I've yet to read or hear a peep about clogging on the 724 (smaller engine!) or 1332 model.


Here's your peep, [email protected]

Also sounds like your post acknowledges known clogging complaints about the HSS928 as early as November 2016, before many areas even see heavy snow. Is there a fix in the works, or is Honda still in denial mode?


----------



## BostonMA

*same issue with my HSS1332*

Clog up almost every single storm, especially wet, on the other hand, my neighbor just bought a cheap Ariens snow blower, I felt so ashamed, he had to help me out to clear my driveway.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Today in Calgary I took my HSS724CT out in the backyard as we are mid-Chinook (or "DiCaprio" as we sarcastically call it now) and we have no driveway/sidewalk snow. No clogging. Granted, it is not the bad slush I have seen the vids and pics depicting the 928s with, but it is wet stuff to some extent. Our real test here will come in March and April when we typically get the wet stuff.

Not sure of any design differences with the 724s, but will post my results.


----------



## vasttracts

JDavis sounds like he threw in the towel on his HSS1332ATD and can be added to the list:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107937-thanks-hss1332atd-clogging.html


----------



## Tomatillo

Good news, if you've purchased yours, or even if you're going to and you experience the problem, a member here may be willing to sell you a modified chute, expertly welded. The mod works great for him.

$125 will probably be the price, and well worth it if you want to clear slush and are having problems.

PM drmerdp and talk to him about it. I suggested to him a very strong disclaimer and absolutely all sales final, no warranty and NO RETURNS. It is what it is, but you can see he has amazing skills.

Did you get your machine yet? How does it work? 

Haven't had a chance to use mine yet.








vasttracts said:


> JDavis sounds like he threw in the towel on his HSS1332ATD and can be added to the list:
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/107937-thanks-hss1332atd-clogging.html


----------



## Marlow

Tomatillo said:


> Good news, if you've purchased yours, or even if you're going to and you experience the problem, a member here may be willing to sell you a modified chute, expertly welded. The mod works great for him.
> 
> $125 will probably be the price, and well worth it if you want to clear slush and are having problems.


If you're going to sell it, I'd test it on a much larger scale before you advertise it as a fix to the issue. A single person, using it trouble free a couple of times in wet snow is hardly enough of a test to actually sell it imo..


----------



## Tomatillo

Marlow, I apologize. _He didn't advertise selling it, nor did he say it is the definitive fix. _Conversely, *I* approached _*him*_ on it and he graciously agreed to build and sell one to _*me*_, if/when I experience the problem.

I thought perhaps those who are complaining might want to try a solution that appears to have worked for one talented fabricator, and I believe more than several had admired drmerdp's capability. I'm not certain he would be willing.

I should have said he "may be willing to sell you a modified chute, expertly welded. The mod works great for him."

Humble pardon.

Thanks,

t




Marlow said:


> If you're going to sell it, I'd test it on a much larger scale before you advertise it as a fix to the issue. A single person, using it trouble free a couple of times in wet snow is hardly enough of a test to actually sell it imo..


----------



## 524SWE

I admire and encourage anyone who takes it upon themselves to fix the factory engineer's mistakes as I have done all my life on snowblowers, lawn and garden equipment and motorcycles. Sometimes "Mrs 524SWE" has told me I was nuts for tearing apart and modifying a brand new piece of equipment or vehicle. Be that as it may be, like Frank Sinatra said, "I did it my way."
On the other hand think of the badmouthing these companies get when someone who doesn't have any mechanical ability spends thousands of $$$ and expects their purchase to work right out of the box. When the dealer or corporate headquarters denies there is a problem it only makes matters worse.
Personally I think Honda makes a great product whether it's a car, a bike or a snowblower but to bury their head in the sand is just plain bad customer service. Hopefully cooler and wiser heads will prevail and they will correct these design flaws. I realize it would be expensive to replace everybody's chute but the PR would be priceless.


----------



## matto

Added BostonMA and jdavis


----------



## SnowStigg

vasttracts said:


> Here's your peep, [email protected]
> 
> Also sounds like your post acknowledges known clogging complaints about the HSS928 as early as November 2016, before many areas even see heavy snow. Is there a fix in the works, or is Honda still in denial mode?


You can add my new HSS724ATD to the list ... took it off my truck once I got home hit some wet snow (not slush) and it clogged... today we had rain and snow ... clogged every time I went to low into the slush. I am running full throttle with silicone spray every use and its still clogging, looks to be a combination of how the chute reduces in size and the speed the slush is hitting it.


----------



## Safety Medic

Hi,

After saving for years I passed on/sold my two old Ariens and bought new type Hondas, a late 2015 HSS928 track as well as a 2016 HSS724 wheeled model.

My HSS928 clogs, but only with the wettest of snow and when going slow. When it does clog is passes icy bricks and requires some manual effort to clear. It does have plenty of power to clear all other snow. It is very easy to use and requires little manual effort. My neighbor has a newish older style Honda hss928 and we both share a lane way which we clear together. His will clear stuff that mine clogs with! If this clogging issue was fixed this would be a fantastic snow blower. 

The wheeled hss724 is very slow in reverse! I have not yet had a chance to use this Honda to clear snow.


----------



## chaulky45

Marlow said:


> Yes, it is a common occurrence with cheaper two stage machines. But it never happened once with my $1500 Toro, and when you charge the price Honda does - it shouldn't happen. Honda's should be held to an elevated standard considering they are the highest price in their class.
> 
> Yamaha has a resin lined chute and impeller housing to reduce snow sticking/building up.
> Toro uses what they call and anti clogging system and the material they use for their chute reduces snow sticking/building up - and I can tell you first hand it works!
> 
> Honda should be lining the chute with resin like Yamaha does, and they also need to get rid of that bottleneck at the bottom of the chute, which some members on here have been cutting off.


I thought you had a 2016 Honda in our convo last night or did I miss read your post,,, I was just gonna mention to you to look at the post here on the blowers,,,,, some hondas are good others are having troubles with clogging


----------



## Marlow

chaulky45 said:


> I thought you had a 2016 Honda in our convo last night or did I miss read your post,,, I was just gonna mention to you to look at the post here on the blowers,,,,, some hondas are good others are having troubles with clogging


Yes, I have a '16 1332. I sold the Toro I was referring to in that last quote back in Sept. And I never denied the clogging woes, I said it wasn't the end of the world to just add a $10 diy impeller kit. You are ridiculously overstating how bad these new blowers are, especially for a guy who has no experience with them. And you know how I know you have no experience with them and their "issues"? It's because you'd have videos on here of it - just like you post videos of everything else on here. Talking about how you have tons of "boys" that returned them for a refund and bought yamahas. What a crock I don't believe that for one second! And I called a shop called Twin Peaks in Corner Brook asking them about it, and they never even heard of the clogging issues let alone refunded a bunch of them.


----------



## cognoquest

524SWE said:


> ...I realize it would be expensive to replace everybody's chute but the PR would be priceless.


I totally agree, this is how it should be done: in February 1990, French‐based Perrier *voluntarily* recalled 70 million bottles of water products after detecting abnormal traces of benzene. In addition to management problems associated with regulators, a scrutinising press and the consuming public, this industrial crisis led to at least $40 million in lost sales.(EmeraldInsight)

I was recently looking at purchasing a new HSS928 and purchased a used one(less one S). If I decide in the future to purchase a new Honda SB; I will not only be looking: if the problem was fixed but also how the problem was resolved for the current owners.


----------



## malba2366

[email protected] You so enthusiastically pushed these blowers on the users of this forum for a year before they came out. Now you hide like a little .... Man up, come on here and let all your pissed customers know what is being done to fix this issue.


----------



## Safety Medic

Quick update. 

I got to use the 2016 HSS724 wheeled snow blower last night. This was the first time I used it to clear snow. It was cold and the snow was light and "dry". As would be expected of a Honda it cleared this snow like it was not even there. It is very maneuverable, easy to use and requires little manual effort if you let the machine do the work and moving, you just stick to walking along and using the controls. 

I used this snow blower for over an hour. When I first took it out of the shed I just tried five or six little cuts to get used to the controls and how it operated and turned. At first go it was very slow in reverse, but fine in forward speeds. In forward its fastest speed moves it along faster than my HSS928 tracked can go. This fastest forward speed approximates a fast walking pace for most people.

After the first three or four times backing up a few feet it got even slower until the fifth time backing up it would not move under its own power in reverse. I stopped it and slowly put it in forward then stopped in neutral, waited a minute or two, and then put it in reverse again and it moved slowly. I did this twice more to ensure it would move itself in reverse. The problem appeared to improve. I would compare what happened at this point to pumping your brakes to get air out of the brake lines after a brake job. After each use it got a little better. 

I started to use the snow blower normally and each time I put it in reverse its reverse speed increased a little. Forward speeds stayed fine and consistent start to finish. After a little over half an hour of normal use, and being put into reverse about 7 or 8 more times, it reached what appears to be its normal reverse speeds. Overall reverse speed is now fine and better than average compared to the snow blowers I owned in the past (3 Crapsmans and two Ariens). Reverse speeds were consistent for the last 40 minutes of use and about as fast as my HSS924 tracked model.


----------



## don in nh

My HSS724 clogs in the wet stuff too. With the money I paid for this I really expected more. My Ariens never clogged to the extent that this thing does. I wish I never bought it. If my wife ever has to use it and experiences the clogging, I'll never hear the end of it. When I told my dealer about my dissatisfaction he said he had not of this issue. Just might sell it in the fall and get a different brand.


----------



## rosco61

I have a HSS 1332 AT as well. I have experienced none of the problems I have read in depth about here on the forums. I live just North of Boston ad got the same storm. Mostly slush towards the evening. My EOD is about 5 cars wide and I went lengthwise down the plow line throwing the slush/water mix about 25 feet into my yard. If I did have those issues my dealer would take the machine back just like he did with my 32 inch Simplicity pro that I had electric chute issues with. That was a good machine but not even close to the quality and throw distance of the Honda. My 1332 is simply awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

malba2366 said:


> [email protected] You so enthusiastically pushed these blowers on the users of this forum for a year before they came out. Now you hide like a little .... Man up, come on here and let all your pissed customers know what is being done to fix this issue.


As I've stated multiple times before, Honda's QIC engineers spend each day analyzing reports, warranty claims, etc., including reports from online customers. With enough data to 'move the needle,' they'll determine specifics, including any countermeasure recommendations. Honda has a solid track record of this; if/when a genuine and significant problem is discovered, you'll see a fix come out.


----------



## Al Aquila

Add my name to the list. Yesterday in Long Island, NY, we had a mix of snow, sleet and rain. Had a layer of shush underneath the snow. I have a 2016 HSS928 with track drive. It clogged about 7 times within 30 feet. I simply stopped using it and used a shovel to clear the left over slush.

What a POS ! Too expensive to have this issue. Is there a mod or fix ?? Would an impeller kit fix this ?

Very upset with Honda.


----------



## Marlow

Everybody that has this issue needs to get on the horn with Honda corp. That's the only way of getting the issue on their radar, because I can tell you for a fact that as of right now it isn't!!


----------



## Tomatillo

malba2366 said:


> [email protected] (snip) Now you hide like a little .... Man up, come on here and let all your pissed customers know what is being done to fix this issue.


I'd recommend not getting personal here, Malba2366. You're attacking an American worker who has been as helpful as he can be on here. Maybe you want him to come out and say how lousy the company is because some of us are having ice clogs. Maybe you want him to defy management and say we should all send our machines back for new ones.


Alluding to cowardice and calling him "a little ...." (assuming expletive said passively), and attacking his manhood, well -- it's more than a little bit of injustice on the man, and I'm pretty sure you have a fence to mend. He hasn't wronged you personally, nor anyone else here.


As I've said previously, find another forum with a factory rep willing to talk with you publicly in writing. Then sell the machine you're so p*ssed off about and get one from that company.


Good luck.


----------



## cabinlover709

*new 928, 3 weeks old, same problem*

1st time honda blower buyer, used the hss928 3 times, totally pissed with it already due to major constant clogging and rough handling (digging into the pavement every so many feet even though bucket is resting a good quarter inch above pavement when at rest). Called honder dealer and also Honda Canada to register my complaint. I seen somewhere on these threads that JeffNB removed small lower front part of the chute and seemed to have good results, any updates on that solution or have any other people done the same or other solution that seems to work??


----------



## Al Aquila

I just spoke with customer service. The rep said Honda is "aware" of the problem, but as of now there is no "problem". He suggested DuPont Ice & Snow repellant spray. 

Not the answer I was looking for considering this. Is $2300+ machine.

Honda is reviewing the forums, but somehow I dont think they are getting the message.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thasac

I bought a 1332 new from my local dealer in the fall of '15. I've got roughly 15 hours on the machine, or about 12 storms worth.

I've had a clogging issue once, which happened in some dense wet snow going up a steep grade. After this incident, I starting giving the inside of the chute a quick spray with silicone, which I had done on prior Toro and Ariens machines due to clogging. 

I haven't had a clog since, including this latest storm in central MA which dumped a good 10-11" of incredibly dense wet snow. My machine chewed through a ~28" pile left from multiple passes without any drama, shooting it a good 30'+. Meanwhile, my neighbors newer 28" Ariens Platinum was choking on the stuff. The biggest issue is the 3-5" of wet slushy stuff, which can tend to stick in the cute. I've found in this lower volume wet stuff I have to attack it at near full speed, which loads up the impeller more increasing the velocity through and out the chute. The machine will lug slightly, but throw the crap clear across the yard.

In short, spray your shoot and keep your speeds up. We've had some nasty wet stuff here in MA which has shut down my neighbors/coworkers machines, but with a $3 can of silicone spray my Honda has performed flawlessly.


----------



## Al Aquila

thasac said:


> I bought a 1332 new from my local dealer in the fall of '15. I've got roughly 15 hours on the machine, or about 12 storms worth.
> 
> I've had a clogging issue once, which happened in some dense wet snow going up a steep grade. After this incident, I starting giving the inside of the chute a quick spray with silicone, which I had done on prior Toro and Ariens machines due to clogging.
> 
> I haven't had a clog since, including this latest storm in central MA which dumped a good 10-11" of incredibly dense wet snow. My machine chewed through a ~28" pile left from multiple passes without any drama, shooting it a good 30'+. Meanwhile, my neighbors newer 28" Ariens Platinum was choking on the stuff. The biggest issue is the 3-5" of wet slushy stuff, which can tend to stick in the cute. I've found in this lower volume wet stuff I have to attack it at near full speed, which loads up the impeller more increasing the velocity through and out the chute. The machine will lug slightly, but throw the crap clear across the yard.
> 
> In short, spray your shoot and keep your speeds up. We've had some nasty wet stuff here in MA which has shut down my neighbors/coworkers machines, but with a $3 can of silicone spray my Honda has performed flawlessly.


Will try that. Thank you for the tip.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333

I realize that $3 for a can of silicone every season or so won't break the bank, but geeze, you would think that Honda would have discovered this issue in their testing, and avoided the issue. Especially for a high-end, and high-priced snowblower. Maybe their solution should be to provide and retrofit the chutes with the HDPE plastic liner. Certainly would not cost that much - and seems like if the silicone spray fixes it, then the plastic would be even better.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Al Aquila

RIT333 said:


> I realize that $3 for a can of silicone every season or so won't break the bank, but geeze, you would think that Honda would have discovered this issue in their testing, and avoided the issue. Especially for a high-end, and high-priced snowblower. Maybe their solution should be to provide and retrofit the chutes with the HDPE plastic liner. Certainly would not cost that much - and seems like if the silicone spray fixes it, then the plastic would be even better.
> 
> Thoughts ?


I agree. We're talking Honda. You expect top quality and engineering. 

Has anybody ever painted the auger housing after silicone spray was used in it ? Would think touch ups with spray paint to prevent rust wont work if silicone used. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333

Al Aquila said:


> I agree. We're talking Honda. You expect top quality and engineering.
> 
> Has anybody ever painted the auger housing after silicone spray was used in it ? Would think touch ups with spray paint to prevent rust wont work if silicone used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You will have to get rid of the silicone or else the paint will "fish-eye". I have used PrepSol, but I'm sure there are other things that will work. Good old Google !


----------



## CalgaryPT

Tomatillo said:


> I'd recommend not getting personal here, Malba2366. You're attacking an American worker who has been as helpful as he can be on here. Maybe you want him to come out and say how lousy the company is because some of us are having ice clogs. Maybe you want him to defy management and say we should all send our machines back for new ones.
> 
> 
> Alluding to cowardice and calling him "a little ...." (assuming expletive said passively), and attacking his manhood, well -- it's more than a little bit of injustice on the man, and I'm pretty sure you have a fence to mend. He hasn't wronged you personally, nor anyone else here.
> 
> 
> As I've said previously, find another forum with a factory rep willing to talk with you publicly in writing. Then sell the machine you're so p*ssed off about and get one from that company.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Some good advice in this reply by Tomatillo. I own a new HSS724ACT and am concerned about this thread as well. However, I am maybe a little older than others on this forum and have seen that all brands have issues, and many people get overly excited about issues which evolve into "quirks" as we get to know them. I think it is too early to write off these machines; this forum is used by enthusiasts who are critical by nature as we are more involved with the machines than everyday users who don't analyze every fault. Please note I am not making light of those of us here who have experienced problems and are frustrated after spending so much money. I dropped $3600 CND on my machine. True, you should expect more. But most things are fixable. I am dating myself here but I recall people complaining in the 1970s about Craftsman Driftbreaker 3rd stage chains coming off, destroying augers, flying around, and how we should all boycott Sears because they were endangering our lives. I'm still alive...and so are many Driftbreakers after some fine tuning.

The happy customers likely aren't on this site. We're the enthusiasts who will suss out the faults and find solutions. I hope to do this with the help of Honda reps. For this reason I too believe we need to work with them. The alternative is to go down another brand path, as stated above. Just remember, Ariens, MTD, Toro, etc., all have issues too.

If you are that fed up sell and move on as no physical possession is worth that kind of stress. If not, hang in with the rest of us for a while to see if we can find solutions. There has been some good progress on the forum already.


----------



## drmerdp

Astute and level headed posts calgaryPT and Tomatillo.


----------



## thasac

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Welcome to the forum thasac!
> 
> 
> I was curious to know if the 1332 you purchased in the fall of 2015 is an HS1332 or an HSS1332.


Yup, it's the HSS1332ATD. I didn't need all the bells and whistles, but my short sale closed mid-December and I quickly found myself with a long steep drive and no snow removal plan. My plan had been to purchase my coworkers AWD Kubota, but a few discussions with my tractor owning neighbors had me thinking otherwise. The dealer only had one 32", which a customer failed to pay up on, so I snagged it at a reasonable price. It gets a good work out on my drive, which due to the grade, requires diligent snow removal:









On a side note, I confirmed that the Honda development team did nail the "auger protection system" during this past storm. I had been working long days to hit a client deadline and in the process, completely forgot about my rubber floor mats which I had laid on the drive to dry. About 10 feet into snow blowing I sucked up one of the mats and, before I knew what happened, the machine shut down. To be honest, I hadn't even realized it had that system (it was a panicked purchase) until that moment. Worked flawlessly, sparing the pins and the machine of any damage.

My only complaint is that my first oil change had a fair amount of metal. I talked to a commercial landscaper who runs a fair amount of Honda equipment and he said he's seen the same. The follow on changes have been much cleaner and the thing runs fine so I'm willing to have faith all is well.


----------



## thasac

RIT333 said:


> I realize that $3 for a can of silicone every season or so won't break the bank, but geeze, you would think that Honda would have discovered this issue in their testing, and avoided the issue. Especially for a high-end, and high-priced snowblower. Maybe their solution should be to provide and retrofit the chutes with the HDPE plastic liner. Certainly would not cost that much - and seems like if the silicone spray fixes it, then the plastic would be even better.
> 
> Thoughts ?


As someone who has a driveway lined with branch shedding oaks, I prefer a can'o silicone versus a plastic liner prone to wear and tear. But that's a niche case and I grew up with a father who sprays his machine with silicon, pam, or anything lubricious before attempting to blow wet stuff. It's ingrained habit.


----------



## YSHSfan

thasac said:


> My only complaint is that my first oil change had a fair amount of metal.


Congrats on the little Honda Monster......!
I do not have first hand experience on it but I've read plenty of information and discussions about the first oil change and it is 100% normal to have very small metal particles on the first oil change (and it is highly recommended to follow the manufacturers recommendation for when to do the first oil change) as it is the break-in period.
Many people may not agree with my statement, but it is my opinion.
:blowerhug:


----------



## thasac

YSHSfan said:


> Congrats on the little Honda Monster......!
> I do not have first hand experience on it but I've read plenty of information and discussions about the first oil change and it is 100% normal to have very small metal particles on the first oil change (and it is highly recommended to follow the manufacturers recommendation for when to do the first oil change) as it is the break-in period.
> Many people may not agree with my statement, but it is my opinion.
> :blowerhug:


Nothing I haven't seen with other engines, small or large. I guess given the price point and rather lengthy recommended first change, I assumed the factory or dealer did an initial initial break in. Given that I laid down a fair some of money, I halved their recommended window to be on the safe side. My "consumer grade" lawnmower and generator yielded much cleaner oil on the first change, which could very well speak to their tolerances, or lack of. Regardless, I'm not too concerned as it runs like a top and burns less oil than my new Subaru :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Marlow

Al Aquila said:


> Has anybody ever painted the auger housing after silicone spray was used in it ? Would think touch ups with spray paint to prevent rust wont work if silicone used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The spray just wears off from use anyway. Plus you would wash the machine before painting anyway, so there is no issue there.


----------



## YSHSfan

Marlow said:


> The spray just wears off from use anyway. Plus you would wash the machine before painting anyway, so there is no issue there.


As far as I know, if you spray silicone on a painted surface and later try to repaint it, you'll end up with "fish-eye" finish.
To properly paint it, it'll need to be stripped off, that's what I've heard from body-shops.


----------



## drmerdp

> The spray just wears off from use anyway. Plus you would wash the machine before painting anyway, so there is no issue there.


All of those sprays, while useful, only help to keep stray snow from sticking. Any spray in the snows intake and ejection path is quickly worn away.



> As far as I know, if you spray silicone on a painted surface and later try to repaint it, you'll end up with "fish-eye" finish.
> To properly paint it, it'll need to be stripped off, that's what I've heard from body-shops.


True, as the saying goes, 80% of painting is prep. 

After a thorough wipe down, bare metal gets primed, then a few coats of "power red." 

There is sooo much small light gravel on my road. It really bugs me to see the scratched and polished bare impeller housing. I repaint but the damage will add up. I plan on making this thing last 30 years.

I need to come up with a decent UHMW liner. 1/8"


----------



## Marlow

YSHSfan said:


> As far as I know, if you spray silicone on a painted surface and later try to repaint it, you'll end up with "fish-eye" finish.
> To properly paint it, it'll need to be stripped off, that's what I've heard from body-shops.


Just use a degreaser. No need to go all out, we are talking about painting a frickin auger here(something that chews up ice, and bites pavement once in a while lol), not a [email protected]!! The paint is just going to wear off anyway, no matter what you do.


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> All of those sprays, while useful, only help to keep stray snow from sticking. Any spray in the snows intake and ejection path is quickly worn away.


That's why they need a proper liner in the chute like yamaha has. With their price tag, why they don't do it confuses me.


----------



## CalgaryPT

RIT333 said:


> I realize that $3 for a can of silicone every season or so won't break the bank, but geeze, you would think that Honda would have discovered this issue in their testing, and avoided the issue. Especially for a high-end, and high-priced snowblower. Maybe their solution should be to provide and retrofit the chutes with the HDPE plastic liner. Certainly would not cost that much - and seems like if the silicone spray fixes it, then the plastic would be even better.
> 
> Thoughts ?


Sorry, a tad off-topic...but is it just me, or do others who use Fluid Film (more expensive) find it smells like hash browns, especially if you get it on the muffler or cylinder head when it heats up ??? 

I followed the recommendation on this forum to try it over Jig-A-Loo or other silicone sprays. I do think it works better and persists longer, but I always get a craving for hash browns and sausages when I fire up the Hondas in the AM now.

(Granted, I may have other issues...)


----------



## SB83

thasac said:


> It gets a good work out on my drive, which due to the grade, requires diligent snow removal:


That's the perfect machine for that driveway thasac! Some money well spent would be on a set of poly bucket skids to reduce drag friction for better traction when climbing. They can help when blowing downhill as well... My driveway is similar and a trick I've learned is to pull in both release levers on the downhill runs with anything less than a few inches of snow and let the machines weight pull it down the driveway. You can free-wheel at a fast walking pace with no loss of control and just release the levers to slow down when needed. Really speeds up the job and these machines throw better when loaded up.


----------



## drmerdp

CalgaryPT said:


> Sorry, a tad off-topic...but is it just me, or do others who use Fluid Film (more expensive) find it smells like hash browns, especially if you get it on the muffler or cylinder head when it heats up ???
> 
> I followed the recommendation on this forum to try it over Jig-A-Loo or other silicone sprays. I do think it works better and persists longer, but I always get a craving for hash browns and sausages when I fire up the Hondas in the AM now.
> 
> (Granted, I may have other issues...)


I noticed that one of the main component of fluid film is lanolin. Oddly enough lanolin is a hand moisturizer.


----------



## CalgaryPT

drmerdp said:


> I noticed that one of the main component of fluid film is lanolin. Oddly enough lanolin is a hand moisturizer.


Wow, my smell receptors need a tune up more than my snowblowers.


----------



## Prime

I use fluid film on my blowers, but only as a protectant between seasons. I use silicone spray in the chute and auger bucket. At the end of the season after cleaning them up. I spray the entire machine with fluid film before putting under a dust cover for the summer months. Fights the rustys and lubes at the same time. I buy it in bulk by the gallon and apply it with an undercoat gun. Pretty expensive buying by the spray cans.


----------



## Safety Medic

Further update,

I have twice more used my 2017 hss724 wheeled which totalled about 4 more hours of use. Both times with wet heavy snow with no problems. Reverse continues to work fine. One time by the time I was close to finishing the snow had turned to rain. I had one clog under the same conditions that cause my 2016 hss928 tracked to clog. That was when clearing about an inch or two of slushy snow and when using a slow travel speed. When I increased the travel speed it cleared the slush fine. All things considered I really like my 724.


----------



## jrom

CalgaryPT said:


> ...is it just me, or do others who use Fluid Film (more expensive) find it smells like hash browns, especially if you get it on the muffler or cylinder head when it heats up ???
> 
> ...always get a craving for hash browns and sausages when I fire up the Hondas in the AM now.
> 
> ...Wow, my smell receptors need a tune up more than my snowblowers.
> 
> (Granted, I may have other issues...)



I smell apple mash after using Fluid Film. I'm in apple country and have taken many bushels of apples to the cider press over the years. FF smells a little like the mash leftovers after a good pressing when it has had time to settle down. Weird how we can have different aroma's from sheep's wool lanolin [and the other ingredients, I'm sure].

If I smelled hash browns and then images of sausage and fresh coffee popped up in my mind, I think I'd go nuts...totally berserk...I would have to delay using the blower until I had a good all day in the forest working breakfast. :smile:


----------



## jrom

Prime said:


> ...I buy it in bulk by the gallon and apply it with an undercoat gun. Pretty expensive buying by the spray cans.


I bought my first bulk order a few months ago, but haven't used it with the sprayer yet. On my last rattle can now. Looks like I'll have to _fire-up the chopper_ [how I refer to my air compressor] and get spraying.


----------



## Marlow

Last night I blew wet heavy snow that had been rained on for 4+ hours and no issues. I sprayed the chute and impeller/housing with rust check to make it slippery and stick free. And **** this thing throws wet snow way farther than powder! It was a joy to take a step back and watch it throw over the street lights!


----------



## CalgaryPT

LOL. Gawd we're all big kids at heart. My wife swears I wait for it to pile up just so I can blow rooster tails at the neighbours.


----------



## drmerdp

Thats true with the wet stuff. It's nice to see it remain together and go its full distance. The dry stuff blows apart after 20ft and turns into a cloud of flakes.


----------



## Stevejanko

*Hss724 clogging in chute*

I have owned and operated snow blowers for 40 years. I know when to back off and take a smaller bite. My new Honda is a disappointment in that a have had to pour hot water in chute 3 times to clear brick of frozen snow in chute. Plastic stick is not correct shape to get in to lower housing. I have used silicone spray and every trick I have learned but when a moist low spot is passed over the clogging is occurring. Yes 4 gallons of hot water will clears the problem. I also learned early that shoes on side of inpeller reduce shear pin breakage better than shoes on rear of housing. I have a older arenas that has bailed me out twice this winter. Honda engineers must know of problem. Honda is the name on many of my equipment. This is a disappointment. Steve Jankowski


----------



## Marlow

Stevejanko said:


> I have owned and operated snow blowers for 40 years. I know when to back off and take a smaller bite. My new Honda is a disappointment in that a have had to pour hot water in chute 3 times to clear brick of frozen snow in chute. Plastic stick is not correct shape to get in to lower housing. I have used silicone spray and every trick I have learned but when a moist low spot is passed over the clogging is occurring. Yes 4 gallons of hot water will clears the problem. I also learned early that shoes on side of inpeller reduce shear pin breakage better than shoes on rear of housing. I have a older arenas that has bailed me out twice this winter. Honda engineers must know of problem. Honda is the name on many of my equipment. This is a disappointment. Steve Jankowski


Yes, side skid shoes are a must on these machines for sure. And instead of backing off and taking small bites when you feel she is prone to clog, do the opposite - take a bigger bite and go faster! I'd recommend you install an impeller kit, very cheap and I expect along with changing up your techniques a bit would solve the issue.


----------



## Al Aquila

Why are the side skid shoes better ?? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow

Al Aquila said:


> Why are the side skid shoes better ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They work much better in preventing the auger from biting the pavement, which will especially happen if you have some dips in your driveway. The result(at least in my experience) is no more broken shear pins. If you get them, polyurethane is supposed to be a good material to go with because they won't mark up the pavement and will not cause as much drag(glide easier/more freely).


----------



## drmerdp

Poly side skids were a significant improvement for me.


----------



## SB83

I agree with Marlow that you need to feed these machines with as much volume as they can take to help reduce clogging. Unfortunately they don't self clear worth a **** so as soon as you experience a clog, stop the flow and clean it out immediately to avoid it compressing in the chute. 

Also, the TroyBilt cleaning tool that you can pick up for $10 at Lowes is a massive improvement over the Honda tool. It can use the same Honda clips too if you put some spacers under them.


----------



## highlight

Oh my! I previously wrote a little review on my new Honda snowblower but now I have to go back and edit it. I just experienced the clogging issue just now. Actually I just experienced everything people here were previously writing about. The snow blower clogged, then started pushing out the frozen logs of snow like I saw in a video posted on here! I couldn't believe it actually.....and for the first time I couldn't clear out the clog with that stick...I actually had to grab a screwdriver which was shorter and start jamming that down the clogged discharge hole. If Honda reps are reading these posts here were the conditions as best as I can describe: Snow occurred overnight. Forecast was for snow followed by freezing rain followed by rain. Outside temps were around 0.4 degree C overnight and around 3.5 degree C in the morning when I started blowing snow. Maybe 5-10 cm of snow fell. Snow is super wet and heavy. Snowblower cleared away the 4 inchs of white snow no issues and the 3 foot snow bank at end of driveway. I did my second driveway which id about 20 feet away from my main driveway but because of neighbors property I had to reblow snow over to my main driveway. When I redid my main driveway with the slushy stuff on it it started clogging. I cleared that and started again but it started clogging. without clearing it i went over some fresh white snow to see if it would force it out. Thats when the logs of snow started coming out of the discharge chute. 6 inch logs...log after log after log! 

So Honda yes there is an issue with these blowers which you should address before people start losing hands or digits. If a redesigned chute without that tapered collar will fix this problem then maybe you should offer free pick up/delivery and retrofit for customers who purchased your blower and have the proof of purchase and free retrofit for others without the bill if they drop it off at your dealer. The sooner you do this the cheaper it will be for your company.....or maybe you just won't do anything at all. In which case when it comes time to replace my 2015 CRV (and u know the issues with that already but you addressed them,,thank you), and when it comes time to replace my HSS928 then it will be my last Honda product sad to say.


----------



## Marlow

'16 is the first year of a redesign. Hard for them to have a "fix" yet. And you need to call them, they don't take online forums seriously so if all anybody does is complain online, they'll never do anything about it. You need to call them so they can verify you actually own the machine(there are a lot of pretenders out there), then they open a case file for you. In the mean time, install an impeller kit and make sure you are driving fast through slush.


----------



## highlight

Marlow said:


> '16 is the first year of a redesign. Hard for them to have a "fix" yet. And you need to call them, they don't take online forums seriously so if all anybody does is complain online, they'll never do anything about it. You need to call them so they can verify you actually own the machine(there are a lot of pretenders out there), then they open a case file for you. In the mean time, install an impeller kit and make sure you are driving fast through slush.


Thanks for the advice regarding an impeller kit, I'll look into what thats about. With my previous Honda going full speed into the slush was indeed one way to clear the chute. I used to do it all the time. Doesn't work with this new model though. Usually what happens when you do that with this model is that slush logs begin to discharge from the chute. I will call Honda Canada ( or email them ) with my issue but I been on this planet long enough to know that they will be telling me to bring it in to my local Honda dealer to get checked out and that will be a waste of time unless they have a new chute design ready to be installed on these machines. Having a case file opened for me might be useful though.I hear you about manufacturers not taking these forums seriously but I think they really should. There are not a lot of snowblowers forums around and I know this is one of the forums I referred to before I purchased this new Honda. Maybe I should have heeded the warnings from people on here but I pulled the trigger but oh well whats done is done.


----------



## Marlow

highlight said:


> I will call Honda Canada ( or email them ) with my issue but I been on this planet long enough to know that they will be telling me to bring it in to my local Honda dealer to get checked out and that will be a waste of time unless they have a new chute design ready to be installed on these machines.


It won't be a waste of time. It is absolutely necessary for people to do so if they are ever going to change anything. There is a certain percentage of machines sold that have to experience this problem and be verified by a dealer before Honda ever even considers it a problem. And I can guarantee you that as of right now, they don't consider it a problem. 

This is a quote from a Honda Canada rep named Kar Lun Wong from when I emailed them about the clogs:

_*Please note, we do not have any known concerns and/ or recalls for the 2016 Honda HSS1332 snowblower. Your comments in regards to the design of the unit has been documented and forwarded to the appropriate department for their information and review. *_

So again, the more people that complain directly to the source, the greater the chance will be that this actually comes up on their "radar".


----------



## Marlow

Here is a link to what impeller kits are all about.
Snow Blower Impeller Blade Modification Kit

You can diy it. Just use the rubber off the sidewall of an old tire and cut to size, then pick up the appropriate nuts/bolts to fasten it to the impeller. Probably won't cost you much more than $10 to do and has been very successful in their use in other machines with clogging issues(and this is a very common issue with many two stage snowblowers).


----------



## RIT333

So, what do you plan to buy with Honda's "rebate" ? Snowblower-wise, car-wise, certainly not an Accord !

They, sort of, made you whole. But a big anti-Honda taste, I'm sure. Kind of like when my VW has a rust hole in the fender after a year - I would NEVER buy another VW. Great wa to lose a customer - for life !


----------



## SAVAGE420

More clogging pics please :fish10: :icon_whistling: :icon-wwp: :smiley16: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## stromr

A previous poster said there are a lot of pretenders out there? Pretending to own Hondas, pretending to have chute clogging? Why would somebody do that?


----------



## DriverRider

New members and low post counts I take with a grain of salt. I do believe the posts from long time Honda owners and loyalists who have been active here with pics, videos and extensive descriptions of what is happening to their new machines. Not a good situation for a top tier product and sympathize with their predicament.


----------



## Marlow

stromr said:


> A previous poster said there are a lot of pretenders out there? Pretending to own Hondas, pretending to have chute clogging? *Why would somebody do that?*


IDK, ask chaulky45!!! Some people hate the brand and will pretend they own it or make up stories about how 15 of their friends owned them and sold them asserting it's a POS. That's why manufacturers(not just Honda) treat online forums as hearsay. You have to go to them directly with your issue and have it verified by a dealer, discussion forums means nothing to them(nor should it) as anybody can say anything they want. It has to be VERIFIED!!! And honestly, after I've learned my Honda inside out, I haven't experienced any clogging. I know what makes it clog and I know how to handle the machine such that it doesn't happen. All in all it's the best machine you can get along with Yamaha.


----------



## drmerdp

> All in all it's the best machine you can get along with Yamaha.


Regardless of everything, Next to yamaha, No other manufacture produces a better track snowblower. 



> I highly recommend that if you have a clogging problem, you need to call Honda customer service while it is under warranty.


Agreed, only being vocal on a forum, isn't helping.

My personal clogging experience was my first storm with the machine. Not once since. I did do my part and bring my machine to my dealer to have it documented.

I have done some tinkering, but its kinda my thing. 

For the record chaulky45, definitely tried to troll the forum. Poorly at that...


----------



## Safety Medic

Hello,

I am also a new member and this is my fourth post. My reason for posting was to share my experience as reading such reviews has helped me make purchasing decisions. If it is necessary to post pictures of 2016 and 2017 honda snow blowers I can to prove my having experience with respect to operating such units. I also hoped posting would have some small influence in helping to motivate Honda to address this problem. I have already voiced my concerns to my dealer and will be making a formal complaint to Honda on Monday.

On Thursday morning I used my 2016 HSS928 for about three hours to clear wet heavy snow. It could manage as long as the snow was over about 2 inches deep otherwise it would clog up solid in the chute staring at the bottom. I had at least five total clogs. To boot the clean out stick is next to useless. I have used this machine once after a bad snowstorm with colder temps and dry snow and it performed as one would hope of a Honda, flawlessly. However not the case with thin layers of wet snow, it can not do the job. My 2017 wheeled HSS724 performs better. As indicated in a prior post my neighbour and I share a roughly 120ft private lane that we jointly clear. He has a newer older style hss928. We went down the lane side by side clearing the snow. Mine clogged while his performed perfectly. He had to finish clearing the thin layer of snow at the bottom of the lane as mine could not clear this snow without clogging solid. There is clearly a problem with the new design. 

I recommend anyone who routinely has to clear wet heavy snow not purchase one of these units until this problem is fixed. For persons normally having to clear "dry" powdery snow this is an excellent and user friendly machine. Now I have to see what Honda customer service is like to work with.


----------



## Marlow

Safety Medic said:


> Now I have to see what Honda customer service is like to work with.


They are going to tell you to bring the machine to the dealer, and then the dealer is going to come back an say they couldn't replicate the problem. That's my guess. 

Did you have the speed set all the way up when going through slush? You want to go through it as fast as it will possibly go without stalling. Also, install an impeller kit and she'll perform even better than your neighbours!


----------



## SB83

Regarding the impeller kit, can anyone with an HSS confirm that it actually solves this problem in worst case clog conditions as described above? I know that they make a big difference in some machines but I'm struggling with how closing only a 1/16" gap could help that much. I'd be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Marlow

SB83 said:


> Regarding the impeller kit, can anyone with an HSS confirm that it actually solves this problem in worst case clog conditions as described above? I know that they make a big difference in some machines but I'm struggling with how closing only a 1/16" gap could help that much. I'd be happy to be proven wrong.


I can wedge a paint stir stick between the impeller and the housing, and the stir stick is 1/4". 

I haven't installed an impeller kit yet because I haven't had an issue with clogging since I changed up my techniques, so I can't tell you with 100% certainty it'll work. But it sure can't hurt! My co worker owns the big daddy 1336 hybrid which he has had for 8 years. He installed an impeller kit on it this season and raves about it.


----------



## YSHSfan

IMHO an impeller kit would help any two stage snowblower, it would be more noticeable (perhaps a lot more) on machines that have a larger gaps between the impeller and the housing compare to others that have a lesser gap.


----------



## YSHSfan

SB83 said:


> can anyone with an HSS confirm that it actually solves this problem in worst case clog conditions as described above?


The only way to find out would be to install the kit and wait to deal with the snow on "just the right conditions" to find out.......


----------



## Marlow

Some good info in this video.


----------



## CalgaryPT

SB83 said:


> Regarding the impeller kit, can anyone with an HSS confirm that it actually solves this problem in worst case clog conditions as described above? I know that they make a big difference in some machines but I'm struggling with how closing only a 1/16" gap could help that much. I'd be happy to be proven wrong.


I am wondering the same thing. Could it be that the gap between housing and impeller cakes up, thus creating friction leading to slower discharge and then clogging? This still doesn't account for difference from pre 2016 models though. Hummm....


----------



## drmerdp

An impeller kit would certainly help. I have 1/8 to 3/16 gap on my machine, clearly room for improvement. Im planning on installing a kit on my machine soon but not for clogging. It's pebbles!!

I've realized that the impeller housing on my MTD with an impeller kit (1/16 - 1/32" clearance) is experiencing a fraction of the damage from all the pebbles on my street as my Honda. The HSS has a gap roughly the same size as the pebbles (1/8-3/16") and they must be jamming and gouging as they bridge the gap. 

I've said it a few times, that collar in the chute is the primary culprit. HS machines had the same gap as the HSS.


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> I've said it a few times, that collar in the chute is the primary culprit. HS machines had the same gap as the HSS.


Clogging has been reported by somebody even with the collar removed. And removing the collar has the negative side effect of snow spray on the machine - so it does have a purpose to serve. I believe the first thing people should do is an impeller kit, which has no negative side effects and would certainly only help performance. If that doesn't completely solve it in and of itself, then go from there.. chute lining and maybe fabricating a collar out of a non stick material. The 13hp yamaha, for example, does have a chute collar but it's made of resin and the impeller housing and chute are also resin lined. Honda should copy that.


----------



## RIT333

Would installing an impeller kit on an HSS model hurt your chances of restitution by Honda or your dealer is you complain about the chute clogging. You and I both know that it only improves the situation, but Honda may use it as an excuse for not fixing it.


----------



## Safety Medic

Hi,

My hss928 was bought in the spring of 2016 and has been uses four times. My hss724 wheeled was bought about a month ago. Hence I am very hesitant to install an impeller kit at this time given how it may impact the warranty.

I live in Atlantic Canada and frequently have to clear wet heavy snow before it turns cold and everything freezes. My 724 clears wet thin snow better than the 928. Such conditions are hard for any snowblower, but under these conditions the hss928 performs worse than average. Certainly far worse than the Ariens compact 724 I recently sold. Under all other conditions the hss928 is excellent with many features other manufacturers should copy. 

The silicone spray I used made no difference. If you go slow or make turns when clearing thin (1" to 2") wet snow the hss928 will clog up solid! To clear these clogs I must stick my arm in the chute and claw with my fingers resulting in a bruised arm and torn up fingers!!!!!!!! The chute must be fully cleared right down to and including the bottom of the collar as if anything remains it will clog right up again.


----------



## Cardo111

I wouldn't do any impeller mods while a machine is still inder warranty. If you do the impeller mod you are forfeiting your warranty rights. Hopefully Honda will step up and come up with a fix for this clogging issue, amidst all the smoke there has to be some fire. The gas cap on my Ariens Platinum 24 SHO is the worst I have seen it literally takes 5 minutes to reinstall and when I call them or talk to "my dealer" they tell me we are unaware of any issues or we already sent you another defective cap. I may have to escalate this issue with Ariens, sounds minor but very frustrating, if you don't remove the strainer nearly impossible to reinstall the fuel cap, just poor engineering and testing prior to rollout.

Unfortunately companies in most industries especially the auto and outdoor power equipment (OPE) industries are always looking to buy time when there is a design flaw. Recalls hurt profits in a big way and technical service bulletins (TSB's) are also costly but less expensive than recalls. With TSB's they will address the issue on a case by case basis if you initiate the complaint. However my recent experiences with manufacturers are more disturbing outright denial and companies trying to ride you out of the warranty and often not doing the right thing for their customer. That is why these forums can be so helpful if large numbers are complaining about an issue it is harder for companies to ignore it or pretend it doesn't exist. Negative word of mouth is not good for business.


----------



## Marlow

Cardo111 said:


> I wouldn't do any impeller mods while a machine is still inder warranty. If you do the impeller mod you are forfeiting your warranty rights.


No, you're not. If your issue is directly related to your impeller mod, they won't cover it. Everything else will still be covered.


----------



## Marlow

Safety Medic said:


> Hi,To clear these clogs I must stick my arm in the chute and claw with my fingers resulting in a bruised arm and torn up fingers!!!!!!!! The chute must be fully cleared right down to and including the bottom of the collar as if anything remains it will clog right up again.


Don't ever stick your arm down there. In the worst case just use hot water.


----------



## Cardo111

Marlow said:


> No, you're not. If your issue is directly related to your impeller mod, they won't cover it. Everything else will still be covered.


True I guess I could've been more specific.

However isn't the auger and impeller the heart of any 2 stage snowblower and if either fail your machine is essentially a paper weight. To me the rest of the warranty really doesn't mean much. Also I am aware that the engine is covered by the engine manufacturer's warranty, so no need to educate us on that one.


----------



## Marlow

Cardo111 said:


> True I guess I could've been more specific.
> 
> However isn't the auger and impeller the heart of any 2 stage snowblower and if either fail your machine is essentially a paper weight. To me the rest of the warranty really doesn't mean much. Also I am aware that the engine is covered by the engine manufacturer's warranty, so no need to educate us on that one.


If the auger or impeller stop working that's typically a burnt up belt, minor fix. Honda manufactures their own engines. There is also the transmission. As with anything, the engine and transmission are by far the most expensive part of the machine, and warranty will still be intact on those. Chute motor, and anything related to electric start will still be intact. Anything that's expensive on these machines will still be covered.


----------



## Cardo111

We can debate what is more important to be covered by the warranty and that will vary among owners. As you know warranties will also vary between manufacturers and in different states.

The gist of my initial post on this thread was that a lot of Honda HSS928 owners seem to be having trouble with their machines clogging, they are not happy about this on a $3,000. USD machine. I am hoping that Honda steps up and resolves this issue for them. All the best.


----------



## Marlow

Cardo111 said:


> The gist of my initial post on this thread was that a lot of Honda HSS928 owners seem to be having trouble with their machines clogging, they are not happy about this on a $3,000. USD machine. I am hoping that Honda steps up and resolves this issue for them. All the best.


As has been said several times in this thread, Honda doesn't recognize there is an issue. They need so many verified(by dealer) complaints before they consider it needing attention. They're not there, at least not yet. So the fix is on us. Nobody should hesitate to install an impeller kit for fear of warranty issues, there won't be any. It's common for two stage snowblowers to clog in general, which is why impeller kits were invented.


----------



## Cardo111

Marlow said:


> As has been said several times in this thread, Honda doesn't recognize there is an issue. They need so many verified(by dealer) complaints before they consider it needing attention. They're not there, at least not yet. So the fix is on us. Nobody should hesitate to install an impeller kit for fear of warranty issues, there won't be any. It's common for two stage snowblowers to clog in general, which is why impeller kits were invented.


 I just want to address your last response, an area we agree in
on is snowblowers will eventually experience a clog, especially when working on the late season heavy wet stuff.

I am familiar with how the warranty process works, the fact that they have to wait for a certain number of complaints before taking ownership of the apparent issue is not helping those who spent a lot of money on their machines and they are clogging much more than their old "non new and improved" HS 928 ever did. I would be surprised if you actually own one of these new HSS928 machines and are experiencing the frequent clogs. I don't think you would be defending Honda's warranty/recall methodology if you did.

Regarding impeller kits, they seem to help especially with older technology machines that do not have the tight clearances (impeller to housing) of today's offerings. They became popular with the older Ariens machines and I agree they helped these machines perform better and prevent impeller freeze-up as well. 

IMHO I think it is ridiculous to have a need for such a kit on a new technology $3000. USD Honda snowblower. I would have to think most owners of these new machines would agree. My $1500. USD Ariens doesn't need an impeller kit to get the job done. I hope Honda is not trying to ride out their 3 year warranty before the issue is "verified by their dealers."


----------



## DriverRider

SB83 said:


> Regarding the impeller kit, can anyone with an HSS confirm that it actually solves this problem in worst case clog conditions as described above? I know that they make a big difference in some machines but I'm struggling with how closing only a 1/16" gap could help that much. I'd be happy to be proven wrong.


I would agree kind of silly to suggest an impeller kit is the cure all. The people here are well versed and have many years of experience on running snowblowers of all kinds. For 60 years machines have had fan to housing gaps way larger than the Honda with no firestorm of complaints. A sixteenth of an inch is not the problem, neither is an eighth nor quarter inch as the previous generation Honda would presumably have a similar gap with no clogging reported. Neither is it the chute collar which has been debunked. Which begs to answer what has Honda changed so drastically in the design for this new machine to clog and it would be the shape/size/location of the impeller discharge through the housing, a design flaw.


----------



## drmerdp

Marlow said:


> Clogging has been reported by somebody even with the collar removed. And removing the collar has the negative side effect of snow spray on the machine - so it does have a purpose to serve. I believe the first thing people should do is an impeller kit, which has no negative side effects and would certainly only help performance. If that doesn't completely solve it in and of itself, then go from there.. chute lining and maybe fabricating a collar out of a non stick material. The 13hp yamaha, for example, does have a chute collar but it's made of resin and the impeller housing and chute are also resin lined. Honda should copy that.


One guy, one time, with a clog sans collar isn't a strong enough sample group to to debunk the collar theory.

The collar does have a purpose, it does keep the stream of snow tucked nicely into the back of the chute. This it does well. No snow spray. But there is clearly a concequence. 

These photos show a stock chute and my modified chute with collar positioned parallel to the back of the chute.


























The collar intrudes 7/8 - 1" into the snow path. Thats what makes it impossible to eject a clog if it does occur. It only gets packed tighter into this wedge.

Compare the stream of snow between the first and second parts of this video. This is on my modified chute. With the chute facing to the right, the snow flow is right against the collar. On the stock chute a significant portion of the effluent is being deflected and condensing into a tight stream. C'mon thats a recipe for trouble. 






The yamaha YT1332s collar is clearly positioned parallel with the back of the chute like how I did mine. I will admit I do get some snow spray when the chutes facing to the right. Just a bit.


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> One guy, one time, with a clog sans collar isn't a strong enough sample group to to debunk the collar theory.


Then hack the collar off your machine then. I certainly won't be doing that, I don't believe it makes any difference. 

In fact, as I have stated I haven't had any issues with clogging since I learned what makes the machine ticked off. I will install an impeller kit. The few I know that have done it has nothing but good to say about it, including a guy with it done to his monster 1336 hybrid. If it can improve performance on that, in can improve mine as well.


----------



## Marlow

DriverRider said:


> SB83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree kind of silly to suggest an impeller kit is the cure all.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you also agree that there is only one way to find out? Impeller kits were developed for two stage machines specifically for this very purpose, and they have a lot of positive feedback. Couldn't hurt to try!
> 
> It could be years before honda fixes it, if they ever do. Are people really just gonna wait? And not at least try to cure it themselves? Not me.
Click to expand...


----------



## drmerdp

I think the SOLUTION is two fold. 

1. Collar alteration
2. Impeller seals

One or the other, treats a condition. Both Cures it. *Bold Statement, I know. *

Is average Joe willing to do one, the other, or both. Thats up to them to decide. Mechanical ability, warranty...

Its too bad that people are returning these machines.


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> Its too bad that people are returning these machines.


I doubt it. I know one guy on here managed to get a partial refund from the dealer(something like 85%?). But Honda doesn't take snowblowers back. That particular dealer did that themselves, and you can be sure they turned around and sold it to the next guy and probably made even more money on it. But most dealers will not do that, they'll tell you you have to deal with Honda Corp, and Honda Corp don't take returns.

EDIT: I am sure you can work something out with the dealer. But most likely the amount they'd agree to refund you, you'd get more selling it yourself.


----------



## CalgaryPT

I was wondering the other day if the flexible cutting boards used in kitchens would make a good liner if riveted in with stainless or alum rivets? Mine are about 0.045" and claim to be teflon. Looks like a pretty easy mod, I'd just need to figure out a seal for the bottom portion to prevent build-up between rivets. I am warming up to the impeller mod too....everyone here sure seems to like it. But I think I'd favour nylon lock nuts as opposed to the standard ones that come with the kits. The thought of nuts shooting out the impeller and beaning passing vehicles isn't too compelling.

I think I will fab my own. My gap is at least 3/16."


----------



## CalgaryPT

drmerdp said:


> One guy, one time, with a clog sans collar isn't a strong enough sample group to to debunk the collar theory.
> 
> The collar does have a purpose, it does keep the stream of snow tucked nicely into the back of the chute. This it does well. No snow spray. But there is clearly a concequence.
> 
> These photos show a stock chute and my modified chute with collar positioned parallel to the back of the chute.
> 
> 
> The collar intrudes 7/8 - 1" into the snow path. Thats what makes it impossible to eject a clog if it does occur. It only gets packed tighter into this wedge.
> 
> Compare the stream of snow between the first and second parts of this video. This is on my modified chute. With the chute facing to the right, the snow flow is right against the collar. On the stock chute a significant portion of the effluent is being deflected and condensing into a tight stream. C'mon thats a recipe for trouble.
> 
> The yamaha YT1332s collar is clearly positioned parallel with the back of the chute like how I did mine. I will admit I do get some snow spray when the chutes facing to the right. Just a bit.


Thanks for taking the time to post the pics and vids drmerdp. This is helpful.


----------



## Marlow

CalgaryPT said:


> I was wondering the other day if the flexible cutting boards used in kitchens would make a good liner if riveted in with stainless or alum rivets? Mine are about 0.045" and claim to be teflon.


I think that would do it. There is a guy in my neighbourbood that used crazy carpet, I thought it was a good idea as well and dirt cheap.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Marlow said:


> I think that would do it. There is a guy in my neighbourbood that used crazy carpet, I thought it was a good idea as well and dirt cheap.


Baa haa haa..... I remember crazy carpets. We used to spray Pam on them as kids and almost kill ourselves. My mom could never figure out why the can was always missing in the winter.

My wife wonders now when snowblower season is here. It's the circle of life.


----------



## drmerdp

Is that Crazy Carpet? Looks like a fun time, and a good chute liner material.


----------



## Marlow

Yep. 80's kids would remember them well! They were very fun, no weight to them so easy to carry back up the hill, and dangerous! haha I flew lots of ramps like this as a kid:


----------



## drmerdp

Holy s**t. I see how things can get a little hairy. 

Well, I know what I'm doing next winter.


----------



## CalgaryPT

drmerdp said:


> Holy s**t. I see how things can get a little hairy.
> 
> Well, I know what I'm doing next winter.


That kid had enough air time to pick a new health care provider.


----------



## [email protected]

CalgaryPT said:


> That kid had enough air time to pick a new health care provider.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Robert...you look older than I imagined.


----------



## drmerdp

CalgaryPT said:


> Robert...you look older than I imagined.


lol, this guy is on fire.


----------



## FullThrottle

I'm glad I found this post,I was looking at purchasing a used HSS928TCD, but online reviews said it was a pig to maneuver, however I was looking at getting the ATCD Model,now I am having second thoughts and maybe I will investing into the Arien's Model instead not sure if I want an issue like this.I was hoping Honda would have address this issue by now on the 2017 models or had a recall to correct the problem.


----------



## Marlow

missileman said:


> I'm glad I found this post,I was looking at purchasing a used HSS928TCD, but online reviews said it was a pig to maneuver, however I was looking at getting the ATCD Model,now I am having second thoughts and maybe I will investing into the Arien's Model instead not sure if I want an issue like this.I was hoping Honda would have address this issue by now on the 2017 models or had a recall to correct the problem.



Ariens will clog under the perfect conditions as well. And the HSS Honda's are a joke to maneuver - they have power steering. For all its pros and cons overall, Honda is the best snowblower you can get. And if you live in Canada, Yamaha is every bit as good as well.


----------



## drmerdp

missileman said:


> I'm glad I found this post,I was looking at purchasing a used HSS928TCD, but online reviews said it was a pig to maneuver, however I was looking at getting the ATCD Model,now I am having second thoughts and maybe I will investing into the Arien's Model instead not sure if I want an issue like this.I was hoping Honda would have address this issue by now on the 2017 models or had a recall to correct the problem.


The HSS model are by no means a pig to maneuver. They are easy to move regardless of the engine running or not. 

It sounds like you are from Canada since you are referencing the ATCD suffix. The only accounts of performance issues are related to super wet / maybe slushy snow. If that is your snow type you might have an issue. If not, then there is little reason for concern.


----------



## FullThrottle

Are you talking about the TCD or the ATCD where the Tracks are independent of each other,The reason I said it was a pig to maneuver, was not that I have experienced with.but by reading reviews online on those models.You say you don't have any issues with the maneuverability,I was going to get one but this was the reason ,I didn't and was leaning towards the HSS928ATCD.But now have learned that those are having clogging problems and bogging down in wet snow not something they encountered on the TCD Model.,and people is discouraged with them.This is something I don't want to invest into if this is the case.Honda has been know to be the best snowblower on the market,but with those problems they will soon be rated lower if they don't come up with a fix.


----------



## Marlow

They're all the same to maneuver(HSS Series), they all have power steering. Doesn't matter the model number. As for clogging and bogging in wet snow, have you ever used a two stage snowblower that doesn't? You have to adjust your speed according to the height and density of the snow. You'll learn when to go on and off the driver lever, and adjust your speed according to what you're clearing. Ever since I've learned my machine, I haven't clogged. I've cleared snowfalls with absolute ease - that neighbours have given up on using their blower and resorted to their shovel because their blower has been so useless(heavy wet snow). The HSS1332 has been a beast. If you are unsure about Honda, the best choice for you would be Yamaha. If you are looking for the best, they are your two choices.


----------



## lovelndscape

Wow i thought it was just me - I was so frustrated with my new HSS clogging I sold it - luckily I still have my old one - I dont know what they did to these new honda snowblowers but the clogging was so so bad I dumped it


----------



## Scott Mikolaitis

*Me too...*

I live in Colorado and bought a 2016 HSS724ATD last sesason. I love Honda products and fully expected a snow clearing monster. Instead, it clogs every time I use it so I'm constantly taking the stick off and ramming it down that tiny little throat.

From what I can tell there's two issues with the 724's; there's a reducer in the chute opening on the auger housing (which the 928 does not have, it's fully open) and, as mentioned in other posts, the conical bit they welded into the chute for, what I can only guess, aesthetic reasons.

These two factors seem to cause the machine to build up snow clogs, in any snow I've seen so far, very easily. 

My plan is to try and remove the chute reducer, possibly replace it with the same part from the 928, leave the cone in place but spray it down with Teflon's snow thrower spray. If that works I may just line the snow path with translucent nonstick tape and call it good. I paid good money, I expect a snow throwing monster.

The older 724's don't appear to have the chute reducer or the cone in the chute.. seems like an odd thing to change. 

I also don't like the negativity towards Honda but I can appreciate the frustration that builds up when their response is to completely deny the problem exists and deflect. A proper response would be, since it's obvious, "We've had some complaints, as you already know, since you're among them, but not enough for us to do anything about it."

@Robert Where I work, when something isn't right, we just tell the truth and make it right. Sometimes the truth is ugly but your customers deserve that trust. 


I'm looking at the parts list and while I see the cone I don't see the reducer that my machine has:
Honda Power Equipment HSS724A AT CHUTER (4) | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation
Honda Power Equipment HSS724A AT AUGER HOUSING | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

Maybe they got rid of it for 2017? If so, just send me the changed part and I'm happy.


----------



## drmerdp

Honda hasn't changed the chute on any HSS models. All HSS models have the same welded collar on the front of the chute. 

Teflon spray and uhmw lining are not effective in eliminating clogging. Removing or repositioning the collar is effective, I have had great results. Impeller seals will work wonders on any snowblower too.There are a bunch of threads from last winter that covered these modifications. Lots of valuable info and opinions. Just go Back a few pages in the Honda specific forum.


----------



## [email protected]

Scott Mikolaitis said:


> I also don't like the negativity towards Honda but I can appreciate the frustration that builds up when their response is to completely deny the problem exists and deflect. A proper response would be, since it's obvious, "We've had some complaints, as you already know, since you're among them, but not enough for us to do anything about it."
> 
> @*Robert* Where I work, when something isn't right, we just tell the truth and make it right. Sometimes the truth is ugly but your customers deserve that trust.


Check out my previous statement:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1228754-post38.html

There's a big difference in denying a problem vs. having enough data to say one exists. I've never denied a problem with clogging, but have said the engineering team must have a significant amount of data to officially declare / define a problem, THEN work toward a fix. 

With snow blowers, it can be quite a challenge, as the engineering team must find a site where the a problem can be reproduced, then travel to that location to evaluate, examine, and collect the data. 

Please keep in mind, while there is a red-hot focus among a dozen or so owner's on this board, there are hundred of thousands of other owner's (globally, including Canada and Europe) with no clogging problems.

You can have absolute confidence, that when there's enough data to convince the engineers of a problem, they will develop a countermeasure. I've been working here 25+ years, and have never seen the QIC group 'ignore' any problem. It can be a slow process, but it does work.


----------



## Scott Mikolaitis

@Robert, thanks for the response. Hundreds of thousands with no clogging - how is that even possible? Granted, my experience is with one machine and my unique location and usage pattern but based on what I've seen I can only mutter under my breath "No wonder they keep this stick front and center, you need it constantly.."

I agree that data needs to be collected and I can help with that.

Maybe the chute built into the auger housing really is too small? Maybe the collar is an impediment? Maybe I need to modify the machine? Maybe I need to learn how to use it properly? 

Let's put a pin in this for now since the only way I think we can move forward is to get data. Which means I need snow. I'll revive this conversation when snow starts falling and my chute starts clogging.


----------



## [email protected]

Scott Mikolaitis said:


> Maybe I need to learn how to use it properly?
> 
> Let's put a pin in this for now since the only way I think we can move forward is to get data. Which means I need snow. I'll revive this conversation when snow starts falling and my chute starts clogging.


I have read reports from other users here that keeping the bucket 'loaded' helps. The wetter the snow, the more likely a clog might develop. FYI, the clearing tool has been standard equipment on Hondas and many other brands for decades. 

I am in almost daily contact with the QIC team, and when/if the day comes they (or the design team) are looking for customer locations with 'chronic' clogging issues, I know where to find them.:wink2: The HSS series was fully engineered by Honda design team here in the USA, so they get reports of problems from USA, Canada, and Europe locations. That also means a team can respond from their location in North Carolina quickly.


----------



## Gator9329

Of the population of HSS owners out there, how many come to a forum like this to research it or complain? Lots of owners may have the same problem but don't come to a venue such as this to report it.
I also think that there are a lot of owners that may be to far away from a dealer ( or a dealer with a sympathetic ear).
Many owners may not know any better because this was their first machine.

We are a small sample of the HSS owners


----------



## Breckcapt

Well, Robert, we will see if any clogging occurs at 9600' in the Rockies. However, I know they use Hondas on the resort ski lift chair bases......

Groan: why oh why did I re-read this thread again regarding the clogging issue. I just spent the pst week ocd'ing about Irma and now three weeks before purchase I have visions of ice clogs in my head? Isn't like I can wheel it back and forth to my local dealer......well, in for a penny in for a pound.......

It's like I go from excitement to dread.....lol


----------



## louieb1332

OH !!! MY
I'm GETTING READY TO PURCHASE A Honda hss1332 atd blower and I hear they clog up often with wet snow ????
Does Canada model chute difference from USA model chute?????
Dated 9/13/2017
any input on this or has there been a change in chutes???? what gives


----------



## jeel

louieb1332 said:


> OH !!! MY
> I'm GETTING READY TO PURCHASE A Honda hss1332 atd blower and I hear they clog up often with wet snow ????
> Does Canada model chute difference from USA model chute?????
> Dated 9/13/2017
> any input on this or has there been a change in chutes???? what gives


Same here. Went to dealer, checked them out, agreed on a price on the 1332ATD and then came to these forums! 

Needless to say, I have not finalized my purchase due to the sheer number of complaints I am seeing. Sucks as my 13yo Craftsman unit is at the need of its life and I had planned on a HONDA to replace it. Now I am not sure that spending the $3k on the new model is a sound decision versus spending half with another manufacturer. Granted I want the Honda features first and foremost, but not if a clogging issue exists.


----------



## [email protected]

louieb1332 said:


> OH !!! MY
> I'm GETTING READY TO PURCHASE A Honda hss1332 atd blower and I hear they clog up often with wet snow ????
> Does Canada model chute difference from USA model chute?????
> Dated 9/13/2017
> any input on this or has there been a change in chutes???? what gives


No difference between USA and Canada chutes.

No changes to the chute design since unit #0000001

Honda's QIC team treats all complaints, reports, concerns, etc. as data....if and when there's enough, a countermeasure / response will be created. One of the biggest challenges is to find a machine that's actually/actively clogging. The engineer can't replicate a clogging problem in a lab, so they must travel to a customer location where a actual clogging machine can be observed and inspected. To make it even more challenging, the weather and snow conditions have to be 'just right' for most snow blowers to clog.


----------



## CalgaryPT

@jeel - I bought a 2016 HSS724 tracked model up here in Calgary last year ( I think ours is know as the CTD). I also own a HS520 single stage. I love both machines. I have done up to 16 properties in one day and experienced no clogging issues out of the ordinary. All brands clog. My single stage Honda clogs. I've had Ariens and Craftsman before as well as other brands.

Having said this I don't get the sticky wet stuff like others on the east coast or around the great lakes get. But we do get wet stuff and slush when our Chinook winds kick in and it goes from -20C to +5 in 12 hrs. Even after reading this thread for a year I would still buy the Honda. If there is an issue I expect Honda will address. Alternatively, I am not adverse to modifying the machine myself. But the benefits of the tracks and the Hydrostatic transmission outweigh other matters for me...especially since I haven't experienced clogging. 

Just my 2 cents....and not to dismiss others who are having issues, who I feel badly for. 

I will continue to watch the post for updates from Robert as they unfold.


----------



## Breckcapt

Thanks for the replies, guys......


----------



## Wishiwereaskibum

This has been an interesting read! Thanks to al, who brought this clogging issue to my attention, thanks to all who discussed the impeller mod., and thanks to [email protected] for "stepping up" and listening to all of you. In général i believe Honda blowers are world class. I've owned an Arien platinum 824 for about 20 years, just sold it in "almost mint condition, very well maintained .. bla bla bla " for $650, and am about to pull the trigger on a newer, bigger, feature laden machine. I'm looking at an Ariens pro or the Honda HSS1332ATD. I like the tracks to 1- "bear down" and really scrape the tire compressed tracks off the driveway 2- the ability to raise the auger an inch to blow a path to my shed and around to the back patio, but 3- really love the idea of tracks to just track. Also love the electronic chute (even if it may be slower than jerking the Ariens 200 degrees in a second). 

I realize all blowers clog occasionally in wet slush. But my question is, does the HSS1332ATD clog more than others if the operator knows how to adjust their approach (go fast as ****) for the snow conditions?

Thanks for the guidence,


----------



## 69800

I have not used my HSS1332 but I plan to mod the chute right away and I will probably do the impeller kit too. For a little effort today hopefully I will have less trouble tomorrow.


----------



## JustASnowBlower03!

After speaking with a local dealer he informed me that Honda determined that the pulley was slipping and needed adjusting and that is why units were clogging last year. He went on to say Honda notified the dealers that as part of the unit prep they needed to adjust the pulley. I purchased the HS 928 AAW but have yet to pick it up. Based on no one mentioning this on this site I am wondering if he was on the level and am now having second thoughts. Anyone ever this explanation before? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

JustASnowBlower03! said:


> After speaking with a local dealer he informed me that Honda determined that the pulley was slipping and needed adjusting and that is why units were clogging last year. He went on to say Honda notified the dealers that as part of the unit prep they needed to adjust the pulley.


There has not been any communication about a pulley issue from Honda to their dealers. I know, 'cause I see all the bulletins and letters BEFORE they are sent to the dealers. 

Honda does, since Day 1, tell our dealers to do a proper PDI (pre-delivery inspection) and follow the set-up procedures. This includes checking the belt, along with all other items (bolts, controls, switches, etc.)


----------



## CalgaryPT

*Hummmm .....*



[email protected] said:


> There has not been any communication about a pulley issue from Honda to their dealers. I know, 'cause I see all the bulletins and letters BEFORE they are sent to the dealers.
> 
> Honda does, since Day 1, tell our dealers to do a proper PDI (pre-delivery inspection) and follow the set-up procedures. This includes checking the belt, along with all other items (bolts, controls, switches, etc.)


Almost sorry to hear this wasn't identified as the problem. It would have been an easy fix, and answered the question as to why some of us here have had no issues and others had. I haven't had had my new HSS724ACT apart yet, so don't even know if the impeller is in fact belt driven (I assume it is), but in theory, it might be something worth thinking about. I get where dealers could understandably forget an adjustment like this in PDI if they were in a hurry or didn't use a checklist.

Having said this, you'd expect it to emerge on older models with age as well then (or maybe they just snap?). Even on my little HSS520 I could see where improper tensioning would be problematic in heavy snow.

Hummm....I am still watching this thread, and still love my Hondas. I just fired mine up last weekend with fresh gas and am hoping for a big dump in Calgary so I can have some fun. It sure would be interesting to see if the stops altogether during a clog as this could be a clue (insert Sherlock Holmes emoji here).


----------



## JustASnowBlower03!

Thanks Robert. The dealer that said that isn't the one I purchased it from. When I told my dealer what the other one said he pulled all the bulletins and confirmed what you said. I went forward with the purchase and hope we like it as much as our Honda Lawnmower, 3 CRVs, 1 civic and an accord. We will know soon enough.


----------



## FullThrottle

Will be purchasing a snowblower soon,leaning towards the Honda HSS928ACTD,all looks good but I have a question the chute turning ability,I know it's driven by a motor,my concerns is what if the motor packs in ,you are left stranded with regards to directing the snow where you want it to go.If something like this occurs can the chute be moved manually.Also have anyone had issues with the chute motor failure.
thanks


----------



## CalgaryPT

missileman said:


> Will be purchasing a snowblower soon,leaning towards the Honda HSS928ACTD,all looks good but I have a question the chute turning ability,I know it's driven by a motor,my concerns is what if the motor packs in ,you are left stranded with regards to directing the snow where you want it to go.If something like this occurs can the chute be moved manually.Also have anyone had issues with the chute motor failure.
> thanks


I've had multiples brands over 30+ years. My only chute mechanism failures were on cheaper plastic ones where the gear/teeth were plastic themselves and will wear/chip.

No failures on motors I encounter, but if so they s/b easy to fix. I've never seen a motor on a plastic chute. 

I'd say this is not a big source of worry if you are going through "what-if" scenarios in your mind.


----------



## jeffNB

missileman said:


> ....my concerns is what if the motor packs in ,you are left stranded with regards to directing the snow where you want it to go.If something like this occurs can the chute be moved manually.Also have anyone had issues with the chute motor failure.
> thanks


Yes, I had to replace a motor years ago. It was caused by water getting into the motor. When they fail, there is no easy way to adapt them to a manual override. That is why I have a spare motor hanging on a nail in the garage. I do have a five year extended warranty, but that is worthless on the weekends and after hours - or when the shop is booked two weeks out. 

Somebody said that the motor is a Civic power window motor. Maybe getting one from a salvage yard might be cheaper than the Honda Powersports parts department. 

You can see the motors and their internal workings from my post here: 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/82737-hss928-electric-chute-teardown.html

Jeff


----------



## FullThrottle

Thanks Jeff
Great photo and write up on motor replacement,I have been looking at the Ariens Pro 28" and the Honda HSS928ACTD,with this issue I am not sure if I should go with the Honda since there would not be any way to direct the snow manually if the chute motor packed in.You said yours only lasted 2 years before you had to replace the chute motor.


----------



## FullThrottle

Hi Guys
I like your opinion on the Honda HSS928ACTD,I have seen where the electric chute motor have problems with water getting into them.My biggest concerns is since it as no way to direct the snow ounce the chute is not moveable,should I stay away from it and go with the manual chute.It would be discouraging setting in the middle of a snowbank and not be able to direct the snow.,besides having to probably wait weeks for parts/service etc.A lot of times all these new gadgets can be a problem.


----------



## SAVAGE420

I can't believe you fellas are still dealing with this bs. I would have taken that machine back asap and got my money back pronto!! Is pretty obvious Honda doesn't care and WON'T do anything about it ever. They have your money in their pocket. Same as any big business. 

Man, I'd be one pissed off Canuck!!
Pretty sad situation right here.


----------



## rosco61

Clogging none here. 

I have the HSS 1332AT and live on the Northshore of Boston. We get heavy wet snow and the plow line at the end of my driveway is 5 cars wide. . You all know that muck at the EOD is even heavier and packed. I'm no expert but I do know to let the machine do the work not me. I go lengthwise down that EOD pile at just above creeping speed and my 1332 throws that mess about 25 feet straight into the tree in my front yard. So if you are clogging try slowing the machine down and letting it do its thing. I'm not talking crawling speed but just above. Maybe just maybe you have a problem machine or maybe your not using it in the most efficient manner. Just an opinion.


----------



## rfw1953

First, If I had a clogging issue with my HSS1332ATD , 2016 Honda, I would not be a happy camper. Not sure why some are experiencing while others are not. I for one have not had a single clog issue. This past winter was my first season with the new Honda. I previously had an old tired 28" Craftsmen that would clog, stall and break down due to the age and the volume of snow we experienced. We had an epic snow season. 10' fell during one 8 day period. We had wet packed snow...not the dry fluffy stuff the clears easily either. The Honda performed like I expected. No issues with clogging. I'll keeping looking for updates on this, and I'll honestly report if I experience any issues this season.


----------



## CalgaryPT

10 FEET? Omg. You win. I can?t compete with that.


----------



## rfw1953

CalgaryPT said:


> 10 FEET? Omg. You win. I can?t compete with that.


 
LOl :grin: Just so you don't think I'm exaggerating, take a look at this pic.


----------



## Prime

rfw1953 said:


> LOl :grin: Just so you don't think I'm exaggerating, take a look at this pic.


OMG Now that is snow. We got 102 cm /40 inch in one day back in 2004 with high winds. About the worst I can recall.


----------



## CalgaryPT

Wow. Just Wow. 

You must have special building codes there for trusses or roof pitch. Our roofs in Calgary typically aren't pitched as much as those I see in your pic.

Thanks for sharing. I'm (oddly) envious.


----------



## FullThrottle

How did your Honda HSS1332 work with all that snow ,any clogging issues.That's a lot of snow,keep it there please and thank you lol.


----------



## nwcove

CalgaryPT said:


> Wow. Just Wow.
> 
> You must have special building codes there for trusses or roof pitch. Our roofs in Calgary typically aren't pitched as much as those I see in your pic.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I'm (oddly) envious.


those steep pitches (12/12?) are seen anywhere huge snow accumulations are common. wish my roof had that pitch.....would sure save alot of shoveling at times !


----------



## jeffNB

SAVAGE420 said:


> ......Is pretty obvious Honda doesn't care and WON'T do anything about it ever. They have your money in their pocket. Same as any big business.


Here is the problem, as I see it, for Honda to solve the problem.....

I wrote a letter to Honda Canada about the problem. They never contacted me for weeks later until I called them. Their response was to take it to the dealer. The person would't engage in any technical banter. That is the dealer's responsibility. 

I called the dealer and spoke to the service manager. He was a decent and reasonable person. He admitted that they had complaints, but no solution to the problem. His diagnostic procedure would be to check the belt tension. It that was OK, he would pronounce the machine operating as normal. 

A high volume of warrantable failed parts acts a trigger to manufacturers. Once they see that, they get busy to redesign problematic part. 

If all of us with clogging problems took our machines back to the dealer, it wouldn't do any good as there is no failed part being replaced. I doubt the dealer could even claim for the labour if there is no failed part. 

So that is where it stops. Honda is probably selling all they can produce and there are no subsequent warranty claims on the matter. It's a perfect world to them! 

I am having a similar issue with a 2016 Civic. The response from the dealer is that "not many people are experiencing the same problem, so we don't expect a product update". It's a perfect democracy. 

I wish I had my twenty year old HS machine back and my $5,000.


----------



## SAVAGE420

I think you just hit the nail on the head with this one.


----------



## Marlow

SnowCat in Bend said:


> To this
> 
> IMG_0137 by Gracercat, on Flickr
> 
> And saved over $1400.00


Your clogging problems went to that? The f do you expect to clog on there? Leaves and gravel? What's the pic prove? Come on! You didn't "save" anything. You bought a low tier machine and paid accordingly. The husqvarna will clog under the right circumstances. They all do.


----------



## SAVAGE420

SnowCat in Bend said:


> jeffNB & Savage420 ~ That is exactly what I did and was told that my HSS928 had no problem and was within all specs.
> 
> So, as most of you might know I returned it for a $290.00 return fee.
> 
> My clogging problem went from this
> 
> Honda HSS928AATD snowblower by Gracercat, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> IMG_0137 by Gracercat, on Flickr
> 
> And saved over $1400.00


Yes buddy! You will love that. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## FullThrottle

Hi Marlow

After seeing those photos,I am not impressed,I was about to pick up the Honda HSS928 ATCD tomorrow but,but now I torn between a rock and a hard place.whether to got with the Ariens Platinum or the PRO. This would be a pain in the butt to have to be cleaning out the clogged chute all the time,it sure would **** me off after spending 5k for it.
So what's the secret on using those machines without having the clogging problems.You must get a more dry/fluffy type of snow than I would get here on the coast. 
I have to get something soon and want it to be the right choice not a disappointment.


----------



## Marlow

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Marlow ~ I don't consider this a low tier machine. Looking at the 8.5 hp, 24 inch bucket width, no track to drive and about 45 pounds lighter than the HSS928, I believe it will deliver more power overall. It does have the same Hydrostatic Transmission as the Red One.


Consider it as you wish, I don't care. I have no stake in Honda nor Husqvarna so it doesn't matter to me! My neighbour has that husqvarna machine(except his has tracks), and I can tell you it is low tier for sure. You get what you pay for! 

I believe you never gave yourself the opportunity to learn your Honda inside out and how to operate it to its fullest potential. I was pissed off with my 1332 after it clogged twice, but after I learned what made it tick I also learned techniques in which to prevent it and it hasn't happened since. The machine is an absolute beast! The number 1 mistake people make when their two stage machine begins to clog is they'll slow down. So when you experience this with your husqvarna(and you will!!), don NOT slow down. Speed up! Take full cuts and go as fast as the snowblower will possibly go without cutting out. The more force that snow gets propelled out, the less apt it is to clump and clog. Keep it fed as much as possible!

Wet snow will inherently want to clump. It's natural. Just look as the wheel wells on your car after driving in wet snow. It's a natural thing and it isn't your snowblowers fault. 

This goes for all snowblowers, no matter the brand(notice how it's not a Honda he is demonstrating ):
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/stories/120-How-to-Keep-Your-Snow-Blower-Chute-from-Clogging.html


----------



## FullThrottle

So you say the secret is spraying it with the spray you mentioned above.


----------



## Marlow

missileman said:


> Hi Marlow
> 
> After seeing those photos,I am not impressed,I was about to pick up the Honda HSS928 ATCD tomorrow but,but now I torn between a rock and a hard place.whether to got with the Ariens Platinum or the PRO. This would be a pain in the butt to have to be cleaning out the clogged chute all the time,it sure would **** me off after spending 5k for it.
> So what's the secret on using those machines without having the clogging problems.You must get a more dry/fluffy type of snow than I would get here on the coast.
> I have to get something soon and want it to be the right choice not a disappointment.


If you think a clogged chute is specific to Honda and it doesn't happen with Ariens, you're being naive. But I am not going to try to convince you otherwise. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Honda, but it's your hard earned money. If not a Honda, I would go with Yamaha(if you're in Canada). They are both the cream of the crop imo!!


----------



## stromr

SAVAGE420 said:


> Yes buddy! You will love that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Glad to see the debate is still on SAVAGE420! Glad to see you're still around Marlow, keep flying the flag for those Hondas!


----------



## Marlow

missileman said:


> So you say the secret is spraying it with the spray you mentioned above.


I didn't say that. The article said that. I personally have never sprayed mine, though it certainly couldn't hurt. I just take full cuts and go as fast as possible and I do not have a problem. The first couple of uses in wet snow I did have a problem though, admittedly, but again all it took to prevent it was a change in my operating techniques and I have logged many hours in wet snow since without a hiccup.


----------



## Marlow

stromr said:


> Glad to see the debate is still on SAVAGE420! Glad to see you're still around Marlow, keep flying the flag for those Hondas!


:blowerhug:


----------



## Marlow

Missileman, if you want the best and have a $5k budget, check out your local Yamaha dealer if this thread has scared you away from Honda. The ariens is a tier below(not knocking it), though it is a good machine too. 

https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details-build-price.php?model=4440&group=SB&catId=92


----------



## FullThrottle

Thanks Bud
Like you say all machines can have clogging issues depending how you use them,I'm not just saying,I like the Honda features but wouldn't appreciate this issue.I have looked at the Yamaha,they say it's a good machine, but for some reason not to fond of the design/quality, even though it might be rated as a good machine.
I do appreciate your input on making a decision,just don't want it to be a disappointing one lol.


----------



## Marlow

missileman said:


> Thanks Bud
> Like you say all machines can have clogging issues depending how you use them,I'm not just saying,I like the Honda features but wouldn't appreciate this issue.I have looked at the Yamaha,they say it's a good machine, but for some reason not to fond of the design/quality, even though it might be rated as a good machine.
> I do appreciate your input on making a decision,just don't want it to be a disappointing one lol.


If you do go with Honda, I'd strongly recommend going with the 13hp version for no other reason than the cost difference between it and the 9hp is insignificant when you consider it has over 40% more power. Some people may say it's too big to handle. Not at all. It's the same chassis as the 9hp, only difference is the width of the bucket and the engine. There is only a ~10 pound weight difference. They are both very easy to handle. 

But whether you go with Honda, Yamaha or Ariens Pro I think you'll be pleased. They are all high quality. And with all of them, a spray of the chute, auger and impeller with pam will only help and keep those speeds up!


----------



## jrom

missileman said:


> ...After seeing those photos,I am not impressed,I was about to pick up the Honda HSS928 ATCD tomorrow but,but now I torn between a rock and a hard place...


My take: There is no doubt some are having clogging problems. I'm in a lake effect zone and get tons of heavy wet snow - regularly and have not had_any_clogging issues, not even close to a clog. 

My suggestion is to talk with your dealer. Tell them if your machine would clog and clog more than once, that you would want to return it...and not with a 10% restocking fee. If they don't agree, then I wouldn't buy.

I can say my HSS1332ATD is an awesome machine and as I get older, the "features" on the US built HSS are really welcomed in my household. I do say that_if_you can afford the premium on any high, or higher-end blower.


----------



## jrom

SnowCat in Bend said:


> ...My clogging problem went from this...To this...And saved over $1400.00


I understand your clogging problems were real, and I love some Husqvarna products to a fault (most of the pro XP chainsaws in particular - especially the modded ones), but with some of their lawn care products, and just about all of their box-store level chainsaws...you take a chance on long-term quality.

Good luck with yours. I really mean I hope it serves you well.


----------



## nafterclifen

missileman said:


> Hi Marlow
> 
> After seeing those photos,I am not impressed,I was about to pick up the Honda HSS928 ATCD tomorrow but,but now I torn between a rock and a hard place.whether to got with the Ariens Platinum or the PRO. This would be a pain in the butt to have to be cleaning out the clogged chute all the time,it sure would **** me off after spending 5k for it.
> So what's the secret on using those machines without having the clogging problems.You must get a more dry/fluffy type of snow than I would get here on the coast.
> I have to get something soon and want it to be the right choice not a disappointment.


The 420cc (21 ft lb) engine on the Ariens Pro models (I think) is the largest engine on a walk-behind snowblower. It's heavy but powerful! It will blow wet snow and end of driveway piles like duck sh!t. I speak from experience. You will NOT be dissatisfied with the performance of a modern Ariens Pro.


----------



## Marlow

nafterclifen said:


> The 420cc (21 ft lb) engine on the Ariens Pro models (I think) is the largest engine on a walk-behind snowblower. It's heavy but powerful! It will blow wet snow and end of driveway piles like duck sh!t. I speak from experience. You will NOT be dissatisfied with the performance of a modern Ariens Pro.


The Ariens pro is a great machine, there is one on my cul de sac. But the build quality, throughput and throwing distance is a tier below the 13hp Honda. We've compared. :grin:

Having said that, the Ariens is much cheaper so that should be expected. It's a great bang for your buck for sure.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

i just bought a HSS1332 ............. the owners manual tells you to speed up when dealing with heavy wet slow. After convincing the wife that this is what we "needed" ........... this baby better throw snow and make french toast in bed  

i likely only needed the 928 but went with the 13 figuring.................no sense being half pregnant. 

Any yeh, wasn't really into 20 more years of "i told you so's" from the wife.

first time in years i can't wait for it to snow haha


bk


----------



## rfw1953

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> i just bought a HSS1332 ............. the owners manual tells you to speed up when dealing with heavy wet slow. After convincing the wife that this is what we "needed" ........... this baby better throw snow and make french toast in bed
> bk


 
Congratulations! Can't wait to hear how much you like this SB after you use it for a while. My only suggestion would be to go slow to begin with so you can get the hang as to how everything works. This thing will jump and get away from you quickly if you have everything set to wide open, full speed ahead...lol! This will also enable you to learn how to use the joystick for chute and deflector rotation while on the go. 


Enjoy and have a great winter.


----------



## drmerdp

> It's heavy but powerful! It will blow wet snow and end of driveway piles like duck sh!t.





> No sense being Half pregnant.


lol, those are some fun ones.


----------



## nafterclifen

Marlow said:


> The Ariens pro is a great machine, there is one on my cul de sac. But the build quality, throughput and throwing distance is a tier below the 13hp Honda. We've compared. :grin:
> 
> Having said that, the Ariens is much cheaper so that should be expected. It's a great bang for your buck for sure.


What's the difference, 5 feet? They're both probably blowing snow 50'+. :smile_big:


----------



## Marlow

nafterclifen said:


> What's the difference, 5 feet? They're both probably blowing snow 50'+. :smile_big:


Absolutely. They both throw far. Even my toro 826 threw far. But the big advantage for the honda is throughput. That's what makes the job fast and easy.


----------



## Marlow

A 9hp HSS in action.


----------



## FullThrottle

What year is this,I can't see if it has the chute collar length to see if it's longer than the older models. 





Marlow said:


> A 9hp HSS in action.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14inIdqNL60


----------



## FullThrottle

What year is this,I can't see if it has the longer chute collar to see if it's longer than the older models. Very impressive snow blowing.





Marlow said:


> A 9hp HSS in action.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14inIdqNL60


----------



## Marlow

missileman said:


> What year is this,I can't see if it has the longer chute collar to see if it's longer than the older models. Very impressive snow blowing.


As it turns out that is the pre '16 model, I never realized it at first due to differential in US and Canadian model numbers. The 16+ will see same performance though. I am sure you can find '16+ videos on youtube.. just from a very quick search.. Trust me, the 1332 is a f'n beast!! It draws a lot of eyes in my neightbourhood, and I live in a residential sub division where everybody has a snowblower.


----------



## drmerdp

Hah that videos nuts, it?s comedic.

Block after block, then it starts to chute out from the middle of the chute, lol.

Honestly though, and For the sake of argument. Those results are not typical.


----------



## JnC

^^ Thats the older Canadian HSS928, basically a US HS928 with electronic chute, key start etc etc. 

Its the perfect snowblower, the Canadian HSS series, all the performance of HS series with all the goodies of HSS series.


----------



## Marlow

The fact that Ariens and Toro would even stamp their name on non stick spray, with an on label usage of coating chutes and augers, tells you this is not an occurence unique to Honda. 

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/throwers/non-stick-sprays.html


----------



## leonz

That video has the snow blower crying out Please Stop, cut out the sheet metal in the bottom the chute and get the WD-40, Pam or fluid film and spray me and then install the impeller mod!!


----------



## Prime

Yes thats a Canada 2015 model with electric start and chute. They were designated HSS and are identical to USA model HS except for the electrics. The new design does not have the round headlight its integrated in the housing.


----------



## Prime

SnowCat in Bend said:


> My favorite Honda HSS928 Video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihqg4LwM1Y8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> missileman ~ if you have not gone through this thread, I think you might find it helpful.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/100538-hss928-clogging-[solved-].html


This is the Arctic model ....used to make igloo blocks. 
Seriously thou I dont know what I could do to make my HS 928 perform like that. Even in slush it doesnt happen.


----------



## DriverRider

missileman said:


> I guess if worst comes to worst and I do have chute clogging ,I would just cut the chute modification extension out and be back to the older blower type.


Not exactly. The profile of the impeller discharge having square corners through the housing is a significant departure from previous models.


----------



## rearaghaerh

My issue was with the same type of snow, did my EOD perfectly. Went to cleanout my neighbor's driveway it had been previously cleared and salted. Had about 1.5 inches of slushy snow and clogged the machine solid. The clearing stick was little help. It should have a shovel/wedge end like the TroyBilt cleaning tool.


----------



## rearaghaerh

I wouldn't bank on Honda dealing with the issue.


----------



## Northeast603

Hello all new member coming here looking for answers. Great site and thanks to everyone sharing their ideas. I recently bought a new HSS1332ATD and am now experiencing the same problems as other posters (clogging, ice cubes etc).

This is my 3rd Honda and 6th snowblower in the past 20 years. I owned a junk snow king, a toro single stage that was decent but I need a bigger machine. I then bought a 8 yr old Honda 828 in almost new condition. At that point I was in love of the next 9 years, beating the everloving heck out of it with NO PROBLEMS FOR 9 years other than a shear pin or two over unfamiliar ground. We moved to a home with a 400’ driveway and while the Honda cleared anything I put in front of it, during long stretches the muffler would get cherry red (in the dark) and it didn’t have the weight to stay under the end of the driveway. 

I sold the Honda for anlmost what I paid for it and picked up a “professional” Ariens 1336DlE that was a complete disappointment. If it wasn’t broken it was clogged up, a real POS compared to the Honda 1/2 it’s size. So I sold that and bought a honda 1132tas which was EXACTLY what I was looking for. It never clogged in the 10 years I owned it. After 10 trouble-free years I sold the 1132tas for more than I paid for it (boy do they hold their value) because I wanted the motorized chute, differential triggers etc, and even though Honda’s last forever I figured it was time. 

This machine is a step back. It clogs. It clogs easily. The gizmos are great but after 3 storms I’m here to confirm this machine has issues. I’m using the same brand on the same driveway in the same manner. It’s the chute backing for up around the collar eventually plugging all the way back to the impeller. I’m not sure if it’s the rectangle shape, the curve in the chute or whatever but it’s happening. It’s happening. No joke. Add my complaint to the list


----------



## leonz

If you have a sawzall and tin snips you can cut out the plate that concentrates the snow exiting the chute as that is where the trouble starts simply because the plate tilts inward reducing the total square area of the chute near the base of the impellers discharge opening- no different that a primed pump getting filled with mud when you do not have a suction strainer at the end of the suction hose.


If you have tin snips you can just cut slits in the steel after you use the sawzall on the 2 edges and bend every other tab forward to enable you to cut the base of the tab off to finish the job. you can always sand and paint it later.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

it would be interesting to compare them side by side and note the difference to shape and design. I just bought this blower also. Mine hasn't plugged yet but todays EOD was a close call. 

it almost feels like there is a sweet spot for feed and load.......overload or not enough and it wants to plug. 

anyway............hope they come out with a fix for everyone.


----------



## Marlow

leonz said:


> If you have a sawzall and tin snips you can cut out the plate that concentrates the snow exiting the chute as that is where the trouble starts simply because the plate tilts inward reducing the total square area of the chute near the base of the impellers discharge opening- no different that a primed pump getting filled with mud when you do not have a suction strainer at the end of the suction hose.
> 
> 
> If you have tin snips you can just cut slits in the steel after you use the sawzall on the 2 edges and bend every other tab forward to enable you to cut the base of the tab off to finish the job. you can always sand and paint it later.


For everyone's info, this guy does not own nor has he ever used an hss snowblower. He has absolutely no clue what he is talking about. The "plate" on the chute has absolutely zero to do with clogging. Do NOT needlessly hack your machine up!


----------



## jeffNB

Marlow said:


> The "plate" on the chute has absolutely zero to do with clogging. Do NOT needlessly hack your machine up!


I have needlessly hacked up my machine and although is has not totally eliminated clogging, it is much better - only clogging a couple of times since I did my hack job. Another plus is that the lack of the collar makes extracting a clog much easier. 

Rather than using a Sawzall, I completed my hack by gently removing the welds with a Dremel tool. It was totally painless. 

Only those who have actually removed the collar should be considered experts as to the merit of the modification.


----------



## drmerdp

Well said.


----------



## leonz

I guess my 49 years of using good and junk snowblowers and snow plows does not count.

SO going into greater detail about this: 

One MUST remove and measure the cross sectional area of the chute base opening.

Taking that into account measure the cross sectional area of the ACTUAL discharge point of the impeller housing 

After taking that measurement one should measure the depth and width of of the chute above the restriction plate.

After that measurement is taken the depth and width of the restrictor plate should be measured.

This square area should be subtracted from the total square area of the chute base to obtain the actual available area which the snow can be discharged through.


SO with that measurement in hand one can safely assume that the friction caused by the discharge of the snow through the chute and contacting the restriction plate will cause heat and in the process attempt to melt any snow spray that is being ejected.


Adding to this is the cross augers are cutting into the snow pack causing more friction and then this same snow eventually entering the impeller after impeller creating more heat by impacting the snow as it is being fed in to the cross auger housing by advancing into the snow pack.

Any and all gaps in the impeller housing will hold the melt water caused by friction until it drains or the snow blower is tipped up if drain holes are not provided or added. 

If the gap is eliminated with an impeller kit the snow blower can operate slowly and reduce clogging to a minimum.




My two cents.


----------



## csonni

Just bought my new HSS1332ATCD the other day. I doubt I’ll have much of the clogging issue here in Labrador as all our storms are mostly powder up until mid April. Usually I don’t even bother blowing snow in early May as the bright sun takes care of it.

I may check into the impeller kit but am concerned a bit about warranty. I read somewhere that it could affect warranty on the engine as they may claim the kit stressed the engine.


----------



## RJbardo

*clog king*

Add my name to your list! second season on 928ATD and it clogs readily on any wet snow.
From an engineering standpoint the chute design is bad, I overlooked that when I did my
research-
RJbardo


----------



## Northeast603

RJbardo said:


> Add my name to your list! second season on 928ATD and it clogs readily on any wet snow.
> From an engineering standpoint the chute design is bad, I overlooked that when I did my
> research-
> RJbardo


 I'm wondering if it's not just the collar on the chute but the angle. When I watch the chute fill up it's definitely sticking to the backside and curling forward. on my HS1132 the chute is straight up for a longer period.

I do feel the advantages of the Honda outweigh what is hopefully a temporary design flaw.


----------



## northeast

RJbardo said:


> Add my name to your list! second season on 928ATD and it clogs readily on any wet snow.
> From an engineering standpoint the chute design is bad, I overlooked that when I did my
> research-
> RJbardo


I bought and returned the 9/28 after one storm (I do 22 driveways) the machine is underpowered. I replaced it with the 13/32 and still felt it was underpowered. I re jetted the 390 and the machine is completely different. Before I started cutting up my machine I would try enlarging the primary jet. I would assume Honda set up the 270 lean also. When the machine hits the wet stuff it struggles to maintain rpm, this causes a reduction in discharge velocity and the result is clogging. Re jetting allows it to maintain rpm's under load. The primary jet cost about 4 bucks.


----------



## leonz

If you buy the "Slick plate" paint from Tractor Supply and paint the chute and spout and cut the concentrating plate out from the base of the chute you will will have even better snow clearing machine.

They use slick plate in grain trailers to keep grain free flowing and to prevent dust and grain build up in the corners of the side dump gravity grain wagons, dump trailers and in feed chutes. 

ME; I keep hoping my JD junk gets stolen and I use a lot of fluid film on my beautiful Toro snow pups when I need to go out and clear snow.


----------



## highlight

Please add my name to the list. I live in Eastern Canada. I replaced my old Honda 928 with a new Honda 928 in January of last year. My new Honda is not yet one year old. Last year I used it about 12 times and experienced clogging roughly half the time. This year I used it 6 times and it clogged up half the time. Basically it clogs up when trying to blow brown wet slush in freezing temps. Today with about one inch of brown slush on my asphalt driveway I had to give up because it clogged with every single pass. It was also very hard to clear this slush out. It was very tempting to use my gloved hand to reach down and do it but I refrained from doing that.

I recently got out of hospital after having open heart surgery so I have lots more on my plate then to go over all the forums to see if there are any solutions and I don't really have a lot of time to be contacting the dealer or Honda so I am asking the members here to give me the executive rundown: what are my options if any to deal with this issue? Is Honda offering any kind of a solution? Thanks


----------



## jrom

^^^
highlight, sorry to hear about your OHS, hope you heal well, and sorry to hear about your clogging issue.

My take is to first try Marlow's suggestion of making sure your technique is correct, then contact your dealer and Honda.

If you don't get any help, I'd try a larger main jet in the carb to get more power before I'd cut my chute, then if that wouldn't work, I'd cut the chute.


----------



## FullThrottle

Man that sucks,I haven't used mine yet since I purchased it in Nov./2017,after hearing all the complaints ,i'm not sure if I am looking for to my first experience on using this thing.
Sure sounds like a pain in the Butt.I get the same type of weather you get so it doesn't sound good for me either.
Hope your feeling well soon,shoveling snow is not easy on the old ticker.




highlight said:


> Please add my name to the list. I live in Eastern Canada. I replaced my old Honda 928 with a new Honda 928 in January of last year. My new Honda is not yet one year old. Last year I used it about 12 times and experienced clogging roughly half the time. This year I used it 6 times and it clogged up half the time. Basically it clogs up when trying to blow brown wet slush in freezing temps. Today with about one inch of brown slush on my asphalt driveway I had to give up because it clogged with every single pass. It was also very hard to clear this slush out. It was very tempting to use my gloved hand to reach down and do it but I refrained from doing that.
> 
> I recently got out of hospital after having open heart surgery so I have lots more on my plate then to go over all the forums to see if there are any solutions and I don't really have a lot of time to be contacting the dealer or Honda so I am asking the members here to give me the executive rundown: what are my options if any to deal with this issue? Is Honda offering any kind of a solution? Thanks


----------



## JimmyD

How many jet sizes did you go up from stock?



northeast said:


> I bought and returned the 9/28 after one storm (I do 22 driveways) the machine is underpowered. I replaced it with the 13/32 and still felt it was underpowered. I re jetted the 390 and the machine is completely different. Before I started cutting up my machine I would try enlarging the primary jet. I would assume Honda set up the 270 lean also. When the machine hits the wet stuff it struggles to maintain rpm, this causes a reduction in discharge velocity and the result is clogging. Re jetting allows it to maintain rpm's under load. The primary jet cost about 4 bucks.


----------



## csonni

I'm pleased to say that, even with the warm up and very wet snow, my HSS1332ATC did not plug up at all. We're in for a flash freeze tonight, so I was sure to sculpt up the surrounding property and blow away the wet stuff I scraped up. Mind you, it didn't blow it as far as powder by any stretch.


----------



## Miles

Instead of using your hand, which is quite dangerous, use this MTD snowblower shovel found on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/MTD-Genuine-Accessories-Thrower-Clearing/dp/B001LUPC3S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1515793930&sr=8-1&keywords=mtd+snow+blower+shovel
MTD Genuine Parts Accessories Snow Thrower Chute Clearing Tool
I replaced the Honda baton with it and it works fine-less than a minute to clear an icy clog.


----------



## Marlow

highlight said:


> Please add my name to the list. I live in Eastern Canada. I replaced my old Honda 928 with a new Honda 928 in January of last year. My new Honda is not yet one year old. Last year I used it about 12 times and experienced clogging roughly half the time. This year I used it 6 times and it clogged up half the time. Basically it clogs up when trying to blow brown wet slush in freezing temps. Today with about one inch of brown slush on my asphalt driveway I had to give up because it clogged with every single pass. It was also very hard to clear this slush out. It was very tempting to use my gloved hand to reach down and do it but I refrained from doing that.
> 
> I recently got out of hospital after having open heart surgery so I have lots more on my plate then to go over all the forums to see if there are any solutions and I don't really have a lot of time to be contacting the dealer or Honda so I am asking the members here to give me the executive rundown: what are my options if any to deal with this issue? Is Honda offering any kind of a solution? Thanks


No, Honda is not offering any solution. The main thing you want to do is drive as fast as possible through the slush, go as fast as it can handle without cutting out. Personally, that's the only thing I've done and it's worked for me. Other things that can only help are installing an impeller kit, re jetting the carb for extra power and cutting off the collar on the bottom of the chute. But first just try modifying your operating techniques. If that doesn't do it for you, add all of the above and you'll have an absolute beast!


----------



## CalgaryPT

csonni said:


> I'm pleased to say that, even with the warm up and very wet snow, my HSS1332ATC did not plug up at all. We're in for a flash freeze tonight, so I was sure to sculpt up the surrounding property and blow away the wet stuff I scraped up. Mind you, it didn't blow it as far as powder by any stretch.


Pls post results...


----------



## northeast

JimmyD said:


> How many jet sizes did you go up from stock?


I increased the main jet a couple thousands (to .042) and I also brought the rpm's up about 3 hundred the machine is an absolute beast now!!!


----------



## ss2

highlight said:


> It was also very hard to clear this slush out. It was very tempting to use my gloved hand to reach down and do it but I refrained from doing that.


Do that and you'll have to change your handle to lefty.


----------



## leonz

highlight said:


> Please add my name to the list. I live in Eastern Canada. I replaced my old Honda 928 with a new Honda 928 in January of last year. My new Honda is not yet one year old. Last year I used it about 12 times and experienced clogging roughly half the time. This year I used it 6 times and it clogged up half the time. Basically it clogs up when trying to blow brown wet slush in freezing temps. Today with about one inch of brown slush on my asphalt driveway I had to give up because it clogged with every single pass. It was also very hard to clear this slush out. It was very tempting to use my gloved hand to reach down and do it but I refrained from doing that.
> 
> I recently got out of hospital after having open heart surgery so I have lots more on my plate then to go over all the forums to see if there are any solutions and I don't really have a lot of time to be contacting the dealer or Honda so I am asking the members here to give me the executive rundown: what are my options if any to deal with this issue? Is Honda offering any kind of a solution? Thanks


======================================================




If your honda has the chute with the collar the points inward you can remove it to reduce the restriction that it creates by cutting out the welds. 

If you look at the new 928 models they have no discharge plate to concentrate the flow into the chute and spout on the base of the their new chutes-HMMM I wonder why???

I would that for now and install an impeller kit and new jets before next season.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

*whats a discharge plate ??*

whats a discharge plate ?? 




leonz said:


> ======================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your honda has the chute with the collar the points inward you can remove it to reduce the restriction that it creates by cutting out the welds.
> 
> If you look at the new 928 models they have no discharge plate to concentrate the flow into the chute and spout on the base of the their new chutes-HMMM I wonder why???
> 
> I would that for now and install an impeller kit and new jets before next season.


----------



## leonz

What I ment to say was "flow restrictor plate" which concentrates the flow of snow and ice to a smaller square area within the chute flow path.


----------



## ZTMAN

Granted I am a new member and just bought a Honda HSS928. It seems the clogging complaints are coming from wet slush. 
With all due respect,I owned many a snow blower over the last 40 years and I would not expect any snow blower to perform well on wet slush. Its a snow blower. Wet slush is like mud.

I saw the reviews and videos of the Honda's blowing snow like a beast and for the most part purchasers of the Hondas seem to be very satisfied.

If I encounter wet slush, I clean it up with a push shovel and leave the snow blowing to the blower.


----------



## leonz

A lot of folks cant do that because of bad drainage and they need the snow blower to move it out of the way.

At Laguardia airport in New York City they use 2 of their snow blowers like water pumps when the rain gets bad enough as the airport does not have storm water lagoons and adequate drainage into the estuary as they have an earthen wall there to hold back the seawater.

I do not know if raising the walk behind up would help things with the current hondas or not but if the distance between the impeller housing and the impeller paddles has a signifigant gap it will always clog where the snow blowers with the impeller kits or slick sheet lined impeller housings do not have that issue as they cannot clog due to the ability of the impeller being able to remove the slush without the restriction of the slush melting further and freezing further in the bottom of the housing. 

I suppose that the exhaust could be diverted to warm up the impeller housing to keep it from freezing and that would be a good option. I believe you can still purchase small flexible steel exhaust hose that bends well. It would be worth trying for owners of these machines that have a lot of slush to get rid of at times. 

After yamaha first introduced their line of snow blowers they learned a lot more about snow blowers by testing and modifying the designs in northern Japan and the newly designed units introduced several years ago have been lined with the slick sheet material to solve this issue and they also have drain holes as well.


----------



## TomHodge

leonz said:


> What I ment to say was "flow restrictor plate" which concentrates the flow of snow and ice to a smaller square area within the chute flow path.


Honda has re-designed the chute system? Not in my 3 week old HSS928.


----------



## Jae0

TomHodge said:


> Honda has re-designed the chute system? Not in my 3 week old HSS928.




Older HS series:









Newer HSS series:









Note the difference in height of the plate at the base of the chute.


----------



## vmax29

I have had problems in wet slushy mess with my Troybilt. What I did was push the mess with the bucket like a plow until enough builds up. Then I would engage the auger intermittently to clear the bucket when it built up. Used to work great that way. I will try to do it the same way with the Honda. Slushy mess due in tomorrow according to the weatherman.


----------



## Jae0

Marlow said:


> Google image the yamaha 1332. Tell me what you see. That's a $7000 snowblower(with tax). Google image the honda 1336, they were something like $9k with tax in Canada when they sold them here. You'll see the same collar.. It's not a problem.




Hey, I completely agree with you. I have an HSS928 and I’m in the “proper operator technique” camp like you. I’m just trying to show the difference in sheet metal between old and new. Maybe I misunderstood the post I was replying to.


----------



## Marlow

Jae0 said:


> Hey, I completely agree with you. I have an HSS928 and I’m in the “proper operator technique” camp like you. I’m just trying to show the difference in sheet metal between old and new. Maybe I misunderstood the post I was replying to.


Ok gotcha. I thought you were trying to highlight that it's a "flow restrictor plate" like leonz.

If I could figure how to post a pic of both the 1336 and the yammy 1332, I'd love to hear leonz explanation for it then..


----------



## Jae0

Marlow said:


> Ok gotcha. I thought you were trying to highlight that it's a "flow restrictor plate" like leonz.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could figure how to post a pic of both the 1336 and the yammy 1332, I'd love to hear leonz explanation for it then..



As you wish...


----------



## Marlow

Here they are.


----------



## Marlow

Jae0 said:


> As you wish...


Thanks. Figured it out after, as you can see. haha


----------



## drmerdp

I wonder what the measurements of the collar are in relation to the back of the chute. 

Does it taper in, or stay parallel to the back of the chute.

The HSS machines taper in 3/4”


----------



## tabora

Marlow said:


> If I could figure how to post a pic of both the 1336 and the yammy 1332, I'd love to hear leonz explanation for it then..


Here you go, Marlow...


----------



## Marlow

I'm admiring the way yamaha lines the chute. Honda should do the same, as these chutes tend to take a beating and the paint strips off causing for a sticky exit for the snow.


----------



## leonz

Uh huh, and the Yamaha 1332 has a heat formed slick sheet lined chute that lines the chute body and front of the chute opening for a short distance vertically and a slick sheet lined impeller housing by the way.

The discharge angle is also higher with the Yamaha 1332


----------



## Marlow

leonz said:


> Uh huh, and the Yamaha 1332 has a slick sheet lined chute and impeller housing by the way.


I know, it is well thought out! All snowblower manufacturers should do that as those areas are prone to paint stripping.


----------



## leonz

It does not matter what machine one has to use its the snow removal conditions and removal speed. A lot of folks with these hondas that have the flow concentrating plate in the base of the chute disagree with you. 

If they simply lined the chute and spout and impeller with slick sheet material this would be a non issue period and the honda owners that have had problems would not have them. 

Honda apparently had the plate installed to concentrate fine snow spray in the snow discharge column pushed through the chute and spout which a lot folks do not have as a rule and if the conditions were all the same where fine snow dust was created it would work all the time. 

Its a multi faceted case of: 

1. how much time do I have to do the work? 
a. did I buy a large enough machine?
2. do I have time to take half cuts to avoid overloading the snow blower and perhaps run a little faster.
a. do I have to skids lowered to avoid digging in if that is not a concern?
b. do I want bare asphalt to begin with?
3. how much patience do I have to do this if I have to open the driveway up in the morning before I have to leave for work? 
a. do I or don't I set an alarm clock to check the snow fall depth and then decide to start clearing early? 
b. Spousal unit does not clear snow or mow lawns. 
4. am I willing to work during the night before to remove the snow pack in several stages and kill off the END OF DRIVEWAY monster before it becomes an issue and a consumer of time.
a. If the city, town, county, state or province highway department has a scoop plow at the end of a wing plow they eliminate the end of driveway monster but since many or most all of them have eliminated the wing mans job in a plow truck the homeowner is collectively screwed.

You can look at Hawaii to the access road for the mount Mauna Kia telescope farm as an example as it snows the year round pretty much due to the altitude and they have heavy dense snows created by the warm Pacific ocean and the west to east prevailing air currents.

They have an Ocean Effect Heavy snowfall that they deal with which is no different than lake effect snows.
These snows are much much larger in intensity and weight simply because the Pacific Ocean in that area is an warm open ocean permitting huge amounts of evaporation which will eventually rise to the point where it will be come silver dollar or larger snowflakes and become the heavy snowfall on Mount Mauna Kia due to its altitude above sea level. 

The spoken history and mystery of Mauna Kia and its snowfall has been passed down from one generation to the next so the the Hawaiian people have always know about it. 

Further east in the pacific northwest of the United States they deal with the Chinook winds created by Pacific storms that created the huge snow falls in the State of Washington Oregon and California and the Donner Cement or Cascade Concrete is either blessed with or cursed with depending on whether you are talking to a a ski lodge operator or hog head railroader that is running a rotary plow train clearing Donner Pass, Stevens Pass or Snoqualmie Pass. 

Each and every case is different, the heat formed UHMV lined chutes and UHMV lined impeller housings offer a common solution/compromise for a common problem that Yamaha found with the machines it uses to test the designs in northern Japan and Hokkaido Island with wet heavy snows and large amounts of daylight melting which makes the snow pack more dense melting from the top down. 



It all comes down to money and what the consumer is will to pay for his or her snow removal equipment and how big it is.


----------



## TomHodge

Marlow said:


> Thanks. Figured it out after, as you can see. haha


Notice how the Yamaha collar maintains the largest diameter of the chute base over its length while the Honda's tapers in at least 3/4 inch, reducing the chute diameter at the top. My HSS928 worked well today until i ran into about 2"deep slush (at high speed).


----------



## jrom

TomHodge said:


> ...My HSS928 worked well today until i ran into about 2"deep slush (at high speed).


Have you tried re-jetting the main yet?


----------



## orangputeh

Marlow said:


> Ok gotcha. I thought you were trying to highlight that it's a "flow restrictor plate" like leonz.
> 
> If I could figure how to post a pic of both the 1336 and the yammy 1332, I'd love to hear leonz explanation for it then..


moderators:

There is no place for putting down another member at SBF.


----------



## Marlow

orangputeh said:


> moderators:
> 
> There is no place for putting down another member at SBF.


LOL now I am getting judged by a guy who charges his own next door neighbours $50 to snowblow their driveway. Where I am from, we do that for nothing. Maybe you think I am an ass, and I think you're greedy! That's fine, goes to show none of us are perfect.


----------



## drmerdp

That’s a rude deflection... Do you enjoy antagonizing people.


----------



## tonysak

So today wasn't wet and slushy snow. It was great snowball making snow, and apparently great snow to clog a snow blower chute. Out of a 32" simplicity, 28" toro, old 15Hp 32" Ariens, and the HS 32" I have never had this happen in any other blower. 

You couldn't jam the clearing rod in there either. The only way to unclog it was to pry the clog out with a flat head. When it wasn't like this, it was plopping out like feta cheese. 

Did Honda do a service bulletin on this yet? Can this be a warranty issue?


----------



## jrom

^^^

That's not good Tony. Just to clarify, this is your HSS1332A, right? Not your older HS1332, correct? And, is this after re-jetting your main?

*I see it's your HSS. Bummer.


----------



## drmerdp

Wow that’s some picture, a compacted log lodged in the chute. 

Once it backs up the log just continues to mush out and never clears itself. 

That’s my biggest issue with the collar. The wedge of ice is hard to clear by manual means and impossible for the machine to self clear by throwing more snow at it.


----------



## TomHodge

drmerdp said:


> Wow that’s some picture, a compacted log lodged in the chute.
> 
> Once it backs up the log just continues to mush out and never clears itself.
> 
> That’s my biggest issue with the collar. The wedge of ice is hard to clear by manual means and impossible for the machine to self clear by throwing more snow at it.


For me, the high collar acts as a safety feature that prevents me from sticking my hand far enough to get hurt when I clear the clogs.


----------



## Miles

Sheesh, you are braver than I am, sticking your hand down there. I use an MTD snowblower shovel that clips where the baton used to be.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LUPC3S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

would be interesting to know the size and shape of the discharge opening below this collar on the HS and HSS - to compare. I guess going down to the dealer service department and looking around might tell - i'm not so close.


----------



## DriverRider

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> would be interesting to know the size and shape of the discharge opening below this collar on the HS and HSS - to compare. I guess going down to the dealer service department and looking around might tell - i'm not so close.


Substantially different and I would speculate that running with chute completely removed there would be still be signs/evidence of trouble. 

The Japanese engineer like their German counterpart can do no wrong so don't hold your breath waiting for an admission of guilt.


----------



## YSHSfan

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> would be interesting to know the size and shape of the discharge opening below this collar on the HS and HSS - to compare. I guess going down to the dealer service department and looking around might tell - i'm not so close.


HSS









HS


----------



## tonysak

Getting the part of the log out from behind the collar reminded me of the Dr. Pimple Popper videos on YouTube if you have ever seen them. It also reminded me of being super constipated.


----------



## tdipaul

has anyone suggested fluid film yet?


----------



## drmerdp

tdipaul said:


> has anyone suggested fluid film yet?


lol, Pimp my snowblower. 

My best guess is the collar has two purposes. 
1. Because of the larger impeller housing outlet, the collar eliminates any discharge spray. 
2. Reduce the chance of snow working it’s way along and under the chute motor cover and potentially damaging a motor over time. 

My thoughts are it’s works Really well at those things at a cost. I’ve found that a slightly shorter collar with an 1/8” pitch does all of these things and maintains the ability to self clear a clog while reducing the chances of one.


----------



## tonysak

tdipaul said:


> has anyone suggested fluid film yet?


Ive used fluid film for years, its ok. You need to apply it when the chute is dry. I find it wears out fast. It would have helped today.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

*dimensions*

looks like the HS is wider exit, or on the OD of the impeller exit. With centrifugal force for all snow/slush on the impeller blade this makes sense. The HSS looks like bigger area but narrow on the impeller exit......could this be were the snow is losing it's discharge velocity or momentum. ??

I'm just guessing by looking at the pics, someone would actually have to measure. 




YSHSfan said:


> HSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

this picture is perfect and shows the real problem, the impeller exit is the problem. Look at the shape of those snow turds and compare them to the HSS exit pics/shape. The chute collar isn't the problem IMHO....its the impeller exit. The compacted show in this pic is the same shape as the housing exit and not chute collar. This whole housing should be more like a pump volute - it's all choked up and the wrong shape.They are trying to get high velocity to throw snow far/high but in doing so have squeezed the garden hose just a little too small. (the 14" impeller isn't helping = bigger pump)

I own one of these Marlow so please take it easy on your reply


----------



## drmerdp

The top of the log isn’t the same shape. I think it clogged in the chute, backed up into the housing and like a cookie press, producing that distinct shape. 

The log is clearly dragging across the face of the collar as well. 

Anyone have a pics of the housing outlet of other machines? Simplicity, ariens, Husqvarna, MTD... I know new ariens machines have a unique shape, but no picture.


----------



## CalgaryPT

I mostly lurk on the sidelines WRT this issue, but this post from @gormleyflyer2002 sure got my attention. 

I've measured impeller distance to housing on multiple pre-2016 models (HS/ w/o-LEDs) and 2016 HSS models (w/LED lights). While the gap varies quite a bit—the variance is at least similar. The same is true on non-Hondas BTW. I haven't tried an impeller kit on my HSS724ACTD yet, but I have on other machines (Toros, MTD, Ariens) and seen good results. So, if the impeller-to-housing tolerance has not changed (variance accepted) from 2016 backwards...and RPM has not changed (not sure about this, but I know others have tried enlarged jets)...and the coefficient of friction of materials is similar (likely)...I'm leaning towards chute design, either plastic restriction or base shroud.

(I can put an laser tach on an 724 impeller if someone else can do the same on a pre-2016 model so we can compare).

This is the first side by side pic I've seen. *Thanks @YSHSfan for posting.* It DOES make me wonder about the shape even more. I can totally understand the engineering vision in restricting the chute slightly to increase discharge distance. Like a kid with a garden hose—restrict the orifice and the stream sprays further. (Not sure what pre-2016 models boasted as discharge, but this might be a clue). 

This being said, while smooth flow and minimal cavitation is optimal in pump and hydraulic design, I seem to recall an instructor years ago mentioning that choppy flow in things like poop pumps was a good thing because the choppy nature of the effluent helps to self-clear the discharge. He used to say, "perfect poop = perfect clog." And "cavitation is good when pushing solids." The newer 2016 HSS chute design in the posted pics in this forum looks to promote smoother flow compared to the older design. If you look at the powdery discharge in Honda's promo videos for the newer models what you see is perfect flow from the discharge. Look closely at the discharge in the video here: https://youtu.be/zdPtQFxnIaQ?t=12s vs an older HS928 model: https://youtu.be/FXy55dm3Hpk?t=10m37s. The older HS design isn't as linear as shown in the older pics (which shows a choppier flow like a screw), and as such may reduce clogging. Maybe this is operator technique, snow density or throttle speed, I'm not sure.

I don't have an older HS and HSS 2016 model to run side by side to compare, but I do know my new 2016 HSS724ACTD in powder shoots out with no breaks in the stream. This is unlike my Ariens or YardWorks/MTDs which have a choppy discharge even in powder (the Honda does shoot powder further though.) 

According to my 2000 year old instructor (who I think was an actual student under Archimedes), non-symetrical flow in solids may be desirable to prevent blockages in the discharge. I also remember he spoke of vibration hubs in cement pumps as an example, and that the flexing in hoses for cement slurry being beneficial to avoiding clogs. You see this principle operate in overhead cement pumps where the hoses seem to vibrate and whip at articulation points. Turns out this is not just coincidental, it's beneficial.

Having said all this:

1) I did drop out of engineering after 2 years, so what do I really know?
2) My HSS724ACTD has yet to clog (granted, we haven't had the wet stuff yet)
3) My memories of these engineering lectures are 25 years old. And I drank a lot of beer at the time.


P.S. I love Fluid Film, but it still smells like sausage to me.


----------



## DriverRider

Difficult to see with the over-engineered chute rotation system:smile2: but did Honda also shorten the fore-aft impeller housing depth, sure looks like it compared to the old?



YSHSfan said:


> HSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HS


----------



## drmerdp

That picture clearly shows the clog didn’t start in the square outlet.... Just that it backed up into it. And as more snow went through and compacted, the log shape remained prevalent.

You guys might be over complicating this a bit. 

Though, I do like all the engineering points.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

*exactly*

Exactly Calgary - the pulse you see on the HS video is exactly as it (snow) comes off the impeller blade and out the chute - at lower throughputs you would likely also see this on the HSS. But any sort of packing snow or slush and the new shape exit bottlenecks. I really don't think its the chute collar, it doesn't help but i think the problem starts below that.

My guess is Honda knows this and will not acknowledge or do anything about it. There was a previous comment about German and Japanese enginners (neither will ever admit to an Ooopsie) 

I think the poster above is right - the fore aft is narrower.



tonysak said:


> Ive used fluid film for years, its ok. You need to apply it when the chute is dry. I find it wears out fast. It would have helped today.





CalgaryPT said:


> I mostly lurk on the sidelines WRT this issue, but this post from @gormleyflyer2002 sure got my attention.
> 
> I've measured impeller distance to housing on multiple pre-2016 models (HS/ w/o-LEDs) and 2016 HSS models (w/LED lights). While the gap varies quite a bit—the variance is at least similar. The same is true on non-Hondas BTW. I haven't tried an impeller kit on my HSS724ACTD yet, but I have on other machines (Toros, MTD, Ariens) and seen good results. So, if the impeller-to-housing tolerance has not changed (variance accepted) from 2016 backwards...and RPM has not changed (not sure about this, but I know others have tried enlarged jets)...and the coefficient of friction of materials is similar (likely)...I'm leaning towards chute design, either plastic restriction or base shroud.
> 
> (I can put an laser tach on an 724 impeller if someone else can do the same on a pre-2016 model so we can compare).
> 
> This is the first side by side pic I've seen. *Thanks @YSHSfan for posting.* It DOES make me wonder about the shape even more. I can totally understand the engineering vision in restricting the chute slightly to increase discharge distance. Like a kid with a garden hose—restrict the orifice and the stream sprays further. (Not sure what pre-2016 models boasted as discharge, but this might be a clue).
> 
> This being said, while smooth flow and minimal cavitation is optimal in pump and hydraulic design, I seem to recall an instructor years ago mentioning that choppy flow in things like poop pumps was a good thing because the choppy nature of the effluent helps to self-clear the discharge. He used to say, "perfect poop = perfect clog." And "cavitation is good when pushing solids." The newer 2016 HSS chute design in the posted pics in this forum looks to promote smoother flow compared to the older design. If you look at the powdery discharge in Honda's promo videos for the newer models what you see is perfect flow from the discharge. Look closely at the discharge in the video here: https://youtu.be/zdPtQFxnIaQ?t=12s vs an older HS928 model: https://youtu.be/FXy55dm3Hpk?t=10m37s. The older HS design isn't as linear as shown in the older pics (which shows a choppier flow like a screw), and as such may reduce clogging. Maybe this is operator technique, snow density or throttle speed, I'm not sure.
> 
> I don't have an older HS and HSS 2016 model to run side by side to compare, but I do know my new 2016 HSS724ACTD in powder shoots out with no breaks in the stream. This is unlike my Ariens or YardWorks/MTDs which have a choppy discharge even in powder (the Honda does shoot powder further though.)
> 
> According to my 2000 year old instructor (who I think was an actual student under Archimedes), non-symetrical flow in solids may be desirable to prevent blockages in the discharge. I also remember he spoke of vibration hubs in cement pumps as an example, and that the flexing in hoses for cement slurry being beneficial to avoiding clogs. You see this principle operate in overhead cement pumps where the hoses seem to vibrate and whip at articulation points. Turns out this is not just coincidental, it's beneficial.
> 
> Having said all this:
> 
> 1) I did drop out of engineering after 2 years, so what do I really know?
> 2) My HSS724ACTD has yet to clog (granted, we haven't had the wet stuff yet)
> 3) My memories of these engineering lectures are 25 years old. And I drank a lot of beer at the time.
> 
> 
> P.S. I love Fluid Film, but it still smells like sausage to me.


----------



## xenon55

Only one way to find out. The next time it clogs, remove the chute, run it and see what happens. Hopefully I won't run into this problem with mine. I was planning on selling my '05 Ariens ST8526LE once my 1332 is delivered, but may hold onto it for a little bit...


----------



## drmerdp

xenon55 said:


> Only one way to find out. The next time it clogs, remove the chute, run it and see what happens. Hopefully I won't run into this problem with mine. I was planning on selling my '05 Ariens ST8526LE once my 1332 is delivered, but may hold onto it for a little bit...


lol, snow volcano.


----------



## tonysak

It is probably building up on the inside of the square impeller housing exist and forming shape. As the impeller spins, it slaps some snow to the side of the wall, turns into a play dough fun factory from there. 

I'm sure this happen to you guys too, but the "neck" or collar (not so much the chute) basically clogged shut and the snow blower was a snow plow. I don't know where the impeller was shooting the snow, it must have just rolled out of the impeller housing as it had no exit. 

I do think it is the square part, or at least how the new, larger impeller housing feeds into it (like a monkey throwing poop on a wall). Although having that deep collar isn't helping either as it allows weight to built up compounding the problem. 

I wonder if a little surfboard wax, or some automotive paint sealant would do the trick. Maybe I get all personal with it and rub it down with some Crisco, or thick silicone grease. I'd rather do it once in the season, than try to remember each time. I usually spray the auger and impeller with FF at the end of the season for rust prevention. FYI, if you use FF on the clean deck of a lawn mower, it stays clean all summer and mulches better. It's like magic.


----------



## TomHodge

tonysak said:


> It is probably building up on the inside of the square impeller housing exist and forming shape. As the impeller spins, it slaps some snow to the side of the wall, turns into a play dough fun factory from there.
> 
> I'm sure this happen to you guys too, but the "neck" or collar (not so much the chute) basically clogged shut and the snow blower was a snow plow. I don't know where the impeller was shooting the snow, it must have just rolled out of the impeller housing as it had no exit.
> 
> I do think it is the square part, or at least how the new, larger impeller housing feeds into it (like a monkey throwing poop on a wall). Although having that deep collar isn't helping either as it allows weight to built up compounding the problem.
> 
> I wonder if a little surfboard wax, or some automotive paint sealant would do the trick. Maybe I get all personal with it and rub it down with some Crisco, or thick silicone grease. I'd rather do it once in the season, than try to remember each time. I usually spray the auger and impeller with FF at the end of the season for rust prevention. FYI, if you use FF on the clean deck of a lawn mower, it stays clean all summer and mulches better. It's like magic.


Had about 3-4 inches of snowplow slush at the end of the driveway - FF worked on the first driveway but must have been washed away on the second drive. Looked like a play dough extruder.


----------



## YSHSfan

DriverRider said:


> Difficult to see with the over-engineered chute rotation system:smile2: but did Honda also shorten the fore-aft impeller housing depth, sure looks like it compared to the old?


I don't think so, but I will check later or tomorrow on that.

It is pretty hard to know what the main reason for clogs is, but I've read from a few forum members that after having cloggs they learn how to prevent them and have not had any more issues.

I do believe that there is an issue and it may be a combination of the chute and collar forming a 'funnel' but also the enlargement of the impeller exit hole.

One way to find out will be by experimenting with changes on the design ant trying it, but then you have to wait for the 'perfect' snow to put it to test.

Unfortunately in my area I only get 30-40" of snow a year and it is mostly powder. That's part of why my HSS1332ATD didn't see any use before it was sold and also my Yamaha YS1028J had not been used.

I would like to see a Honda HSS928ATD (or HSS1328ATD) along with the Yamaha YS1028J and an Ariens equivalent model on the 'perfect' snow clogging conditions and see how each one does (granted with operators that really know how to use them, I'm one of the ones that does NOT really know).

:blowerhug:


----------



## xenon55

drmerdp said:


> lol, snow volcano.


 Haha Maybe, maybe not depending on what's causing the clog. If it happens to me, I'll remove the chute and try. The next thing I'll do is try my Ariens.


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> That’s a rude deflection... Do you enjoy antagonizing people.


I enjoy speaking my mind. I don't care who dislikes it, I am not one to coddle somebodies feels. If you(and when I say you, I am speaking generally) don't want somebody to call you out on your greediness.. don't post about it. The guy even asks if he should be mooching more out of the neighbours. He is a real wheeler dealer, that gets no respect from me. 

But that's just my opinion. Like it or not, I couldn't care less..


----------



## kirky2126

I rejetted my HSS 724 and I couldn't get it to clog or stall no matter how hard I tried .. a cheap fix for a beast .. it's a whole new machine


----------



## jrom

kirky2126 said:


> I rejetted my HSS 724 and I couldn't get it to clog or stall no matter how hard I tried .. a cheap fix for a beast .. it's a whole new machine


I think that is great.

Link to re-jetting page (kirky's post is #203):

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/128193-re-jetting-21.html


----------



## CalgaryPT

kirky2126 said:


> I rejetted my HSS 724 and I couldn't get it to clog or stall no matter how hard I tried .. a cheap fix for a beast .. it's a whole new machine


I like your idea @kirky2126 - a good first step w/ few downsides. What jet size did you settle on for your 724? I've got the tracked 724.

(P.S. It does look like from the manual that the stock one is a #75)


----------



## kirky2126

CalgaryPT said:


> I like your idea @kirky2126 - a good first step w/ few downsides. What jet size did you settle on for your 724? I've got the tracked 724.
> 
> (P.S. It does look like from the manual that the stock one is a #75)


I'm not totally sure yet but I'd say #82 .. need more snow to give it a good test if I finds it a little rich then # 80 for sure and yes stock is #75


----------



## YSHSfan

DriverRider said:


> Difficult to see with the over-engineered chute rotation system:smile2: but did Honda also shorten the fore-aft impeller housing depth, sure looks like it compared to the old?


I took some measurements.
HS has an impeller housing outlet of 4.5"x3", the height of the impeller exit from the center of the impeller housing is ~9"
HSS has an impeller housing outlet of 4"x4.25", the height of the impeller exit from the center of the impeller housing is ~ 9.75" (not shorter than the HS as suspected to be).


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

this is what i think the problem is - considering most of the snow load is on the end of the impeller blade due to centrifuge force and travelling at highest velocity. The 4.5" on the HS was less of a bottleneck or narrowing of the exit path than the newer HSS unit being only 4.0"

THANKS FOR MEASURING YSHSfan



YSHSfan said:


> I took some measurements.
> HS has an impeller housing outlet of 4.5"x3", the height of the impeller exit from the center of the impeller housing is ~9"
> HSS has an impeller housing outlet of 4"x4.25", the height of the impeller exit from the center of the impeller housing is ~ 9.75" (not shorter than the HS as suspected to be).


----------



## CalgaryPT

YSHSfan said:


> I took some measurements.
> (not shorter than the HS as suspected to be).


Really? I wouldn't have guessed that either. Thanks for getting out the callipers.


----------



## YSHSfan

Just for curiosity I measured the impeller housing outlet of my Yamaha YS1028J and it is ~ 4.5x3" but it has a 'half moon' or 'D' shape compared to the rectangular or squared shape of the Honda HS and HSS units (mmmmmm... I can feel that someone may be playing with the impeller housing outlet shape on one of these HSS units soon......:grin
:blowerhug:


----------



## ThumperACC

Pics please...


----------



## YSHSfan

ThumperACC said:


> Pics please...


I'll post some later or tomorrow


----------



## YSHSfan

ThumperACC said:


> Pics please...


_This is solely for informational purposes and not to start a 'bad' argument about it....._

Sorry about the 'not to clear' pictures. I had to take pictures of the pictures on my phone (my computer refused to load the pictures from my phone, I'll deal with that later)

'HS828' outlet










'HSS1328' outlet










Yamaha 'YS1028J' outlet


----------



## drmerdp

Thanks for the pictures. Never saw the Yamaha’s outlet, the lining is very comprehensive.

Would it be possible to snap another photo of the outlet from the same perspective but with the impeller blade in sight? It would be great to compare blade profiles. In relation to the outlet shape and size.

The HS picture has the blade lined up nice.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> Would it be possible to snap another photo of the outlet from the same perspective but with the impeller blade in sight?


I will try to do it this evening.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> Would it be possible to snap another photo of the outlet from the same perspective but with the impeller blade in sight? It would be great to compare blade profiles. In relation to the outlet shape and size.


Picture of a picture (I still haven't figured out why my computer wont load my phone pics).

Is not the best pic, but at least you can see it


----------



## FullThrottle

Be careful what you say, you might labeled be a "Clueless Operator",like many of us have been called on here lol.



SnowStigg said:


> You can add my new HSS724ATD to the list ... took it off my truck once I got home hit some wet snow (not slush) and it clogged... today we had rain and snow ... clogged every time I went to low into the slush. I am running full throttle with silicone spray every use and its still clogging, looks to be a combination of how the chute reduces in size and the speed the slush is hitting it.


----------



## drmerdp

Ok, interesting. Thanks for the photo. 

Honda and Yamaha are employing very different designs on their latest machines. All 2 stage blowers use an outlet that’s 90 degrees to the impeller for maximum thrust of the snow up and out. The window for the snow to be ejected is what changed. On the Yamaha and old HS models the window is more narrow. Any snow that doesn’t make it out gets a second ride around the housing until it can be ejected.

The HSS machines have a wider window in relation to the impeller dimensions. It seems like less snow will have to take a second approach due to the window being wider. But the larger window also means that the snow that’s not ejected at 90 degrees to the housing and not being recirculated a second time is being flung out at an angle that may not be perfectly parallel to the outlet. 

Its possible to assume this to be a problem. Or it might not meaning anything more then the HSS is capable of a greater throughout per impeller pulse do to utilizing a longer pulse width.

I’ll try to take a picture when I get home late tonight.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> Honda and Yamaha are employing very different designs on their latest machines. All 2 stage blowers use an outlet that’s 90 degrees to the impeller for maximum thrust of the snow up and out. The window for the snow to be ejected is what changed. On the Yamaha and old HS models the window is more narrow. Any snow that doesn’t make it out gets a second ride around the housing until it can be ejected.
> 
> The HSS machines have a wider window in relation to the impeller dimensions. It seems like less snow will have to take a second approach due to the window being wider.But the larger window also means that the snow that’s not ejected at 90 degrees to the housing and not being recirculated a second time is being flung out at an angle that may not be perfectly parallel to the outlet.
> 
> Its possible to assume this to be a problem. Or it might not meaning anything more then the HSS is capable of greater throughout per impeller pulse do to utilizing a longer pulse width.


I IMHO believe that this may be an issue together with the tapered chute base, snow can get thrown on an angle towards the left (looking from the auger housing) and land on the collar, if it is wet and heavy it'll likely start to build up there and may start the clog. 
But this is only my opinion and has no facts to support it.
If Honda does something eventually that 'fixes' the issue we could then say 'that was it.....!', but in the mean time we (or at least I) don't know for fact where the problem really is or if there is a problem or not.... as most units do not experience the clogging....

:blowerhug:


----------



## drmerdp

YSHSfan said:


> I IMHO believe that this may be an issue together with the tapered chute base, snow can get thrown on an angle towards the left (looking from the auger housing) and land on the collar, if it is wet and heavy it'll likely start to build up there and may start the clog.
> But this is only my opinion and has no facts to support it.
> If Honda does something eventually that 'fixes' the issue we could then say 'that was it.....!', but in the mean time we (or at least I) don't know for fact where the problem really is or if there is a problem or not.... as most units do not experience the clogging....
> 
> :blowerhug:


I don’t totally recall, but last year people were saying that the chute direction played a part.

The combination of the two does seem problematic. I would love to pick the brain of one of the Honda engineers I ’m certain there is a method to the madness.

Looking back at the video I posted of the snow flow, it shows how much snow bounces off the collar when facing totally right. Which would make sense considering the outlet is wide in that direction. 

I feel no other machine can offer all that the HSS does. It’s a shame that we have these concerns. Though for the chronic clogger, the option to modify the chute is a simple one.


----------



## drmerdp

Pictures galore.


----------



## Marlow

missileman said:


> Be careful what you say you might labeled a "Clueless Operator" ,like many of us have been called on here lol.


The only clueless operators are ones who can't even get their machine to blow fluff and have their "local honda rep" on speed dial! hahahah


----------



## CalgaryPT

Thanks so much much for taking the time to post these. I go back and for the between outlet shape and chute design. Your pics are food for thought.

Very nice of you to do this @drmerdp


----------



## leonz

The Yamaha chute and spout are well designed simply because the snow that is being ejected has no opportunity to be slowed down and it is ejected through and by the curved portion of the chute then up and out against the slick liner at a high velocity which is the exact same high speed of rotation of the impeller while clearing snow. The snow discharge is further aided by the slick lining on the chute allowing it to continue to be discharged at a high velocity and out to the point where it is discharged by the spout. 

If honda simply made their impeller housing to chute openings larger they would not plug as much.

This is why you see centrifugal pumps designed with the large volute opening on the discharge side of the pump or circulator to reduce resistance as much as possible as the fluid/water exits the pump case.


----------



## FullThrottle

LOL--You will get the "The Operator's Snow King of the year"Award" for 2018 .



Marlow said:


> The only clueless operators are ones who can't even get their machine to blow fluff and have their "local honda rep" on speed dial! hahahah


----------



## drmerdp

Thanks for the post Leonz. Its a great discussion point. I am no expert, and with that...



> If honda simply made their impeller housing to chute openings larger they would not plug as much.


If there is one take away from the pictures I posted, the impeller outlet is quite large. Almost looks needlessly big. My thoughts is that the opening was designed to be so wide to make more use of the degrees of impeller rotation. The “window” is wider allowing for more material to be discharged over a longer window. This could be troublesome if the material is being shot against the impeller outlet wall instead of parallel to it. But at the snow is flung off the blade it likely doesn’t deviate from parallel too much.




> The Yamaha chute and spout are well designed simply because the snow that is being ejected has no opportunity to be slowed down and it is ejected through and by the curved portion of the chute then up and out against the slick liner at a high velocity which is the exact same high speed of rotation of the impeller while clearing snow.


Sounds like the operation of every 2 stage snow blower.



> The snow discharge is further aided by the slick lining on the chute allowing it to continue to be discharged at a high velocity and out to the point where it is discharged by the spout.


Can’t disagree with you there. Less friction more speed. The liner is a slick innovation, pun intended.  If I could choose all over again, I would take the maneuverability of the Honda over Yamaha’s liner. Honda’s R&D clearly was focused on the drivetrain and solving the “track snowblowers are hard to maneuver” and the “I made a dolly in order to move it around my garage.” 



> This is why you see centrifugal pumps designed with the large volute opening on the discharge side of the pump or circulator to reduce resistance as much as possible as the fluid/water exits the pump case.


 I’m not sure that this applies, water is a fluid, even air is technically a fluid. Snow is a solid. In any case if the outlet grew in size by the top, I’d assume that would be wasted potential letting it expand only to be re consolidated by the chute.


----------



## leonz

It does apply as you are simply pumping a semi solid material that is extremely cold and has some liquid water in it.

The same rules in sound engineering a well designed snow blower chute like the Yamahas apply to centrifigal mud slurry pumps. 

If you take a look at centrifigal mud pumps used on floating dredges you will see the same principals employed. Whether mud slurry is being pumped from a dredging operation in canal work or for gravel mining the same discharge designs are employed wherein the curved volute discharge in the pump casting (which is cast in halves) of the centrifigal slurry pump meets the discharge piping that is round and continues to be round after it leaves the barge and the discharge pipe is floated on the surface of the water to the discharge point.


----------



## help

her is a yamaha snowblower clogging with linear slow down the youtube video to 0.25.

clogging starts at 1.15 in the video.

video is her


----------



## Marlow

help said:


> her is a yamaha snowblower clogging with linear slow down the youtube video to 0.25.
> 
> clogging starts at 1.15 in the video.


I've always wondered why people on here kept referring to the yamaha design as something honda should look at to prevent clogging, when I know for a fact these people have zero experience with yamaha so they have no idea how well it works.. Yes, the plastic liners are great for protecting against stone chips and I like that feature, but as for clogging? Proof is in the pudding. But I guess it's just human nature to assume the grass is greener on the other side. That grass it looking a bit rusty right about now!

All snowblowers will clog. My plastic shovel clogs(by that I mean snow sticks to it) lol. If you look for it, I am sure you'll find videos of other big brands like Ariens and Toro clogging as well. Wet snow is very heavy and sticky, that's nature for ya.


----------



## jrom

help said:


> ...clogging starts at 1.15 in the video.


----------



## YSHSfan

Marlow said:


> Yes, the plastic liners are great for protecting against stone chips and I like that feature, but as for clogging? Proof is in the pudding.
> 
> All snowblowers will clog. Wet snow is very heavy and sticky


_I've no intentions of arguing, just stating my point of view_.

There is only one way to find that out.

To add liners (Yamaha like) to a Honda HSS and use it side by side with one same model HSS that is 'stock' on very wet heavy snow and see the results......

I do believe that the liners reduce the risk of clogs as the plastic does not get as cold as metal and it is more slippery.

(Although I have not used it yet I do owe a Yamaha YS1028J with the teflon liners on the impeller housing, impeller housing exit and chute and I think it is an excellent design)


----------



## Marlow

YSHSfan said:


> _(Although I have not used it yet I do owe a Yamaha YS1028J with the teflon liners on the impeller housing, impeller housing exit and chute and I think it is an excellent design)_


_

My neighbour across the street from me has that snowblower. A couple of weeks ago my honda 1332 had no issues removing the mucky slush at the eod, while he gave up on his yammy and shoveled it instead as it was choking. I am sure the extra power my machine has made a difference, but the was he was moving that machine just made it worse for him. The operator can make a big difference - though some of the egos on here will deny that there is any possible way they can do better - and that it's purely the machines fault. Next time I get an opportunity to get a vid of his in slush I will. 

As for what you are saying about the design of the yamaha, I agree with you. It is well done._


----------



## jrom

YSHSfan said:


> ...Yamaha YS1028J with the teflon liners on the impeller housing, impeller housing exit and chute and I think it is an excellent design)


I'd like your opinion:

Is there enough room in a HSS1332 impeller housing to line it with UHMW (or something like it), thick enough to protect, but thin enough to clear the impeller?

I'm interested in lining the impeller housing on my HSS1332. Mine gets quite a workout between sand and the finer gravel that gets in. The paint wore off between 15 and 20 hours, a bit too fast for me. I'm at 50 hours and I'm seeing deeper grooves forming.

I don't think there's enough room to tackle the impeller housing exit (and with all the clogging issues, I wouldn't go there) and on lining the chute, well shoot, to be honest, replacements aren't that much money ($21.43 at honda parts nation and $26.72 at Parts Pak), not much more than the cost of UHMW that I don't feel it's worth the hassle, plus my HS828 has gone through 27 winters and while it's worn, it's not worn out.

You've taken photos of your Yamaha's and I really like what they've done, even the fastening.


----------



## drmerdp

leonz said:


> It does apply as you are simply pumping a semi solid material that is extremely cold and has some liquid water in it.
> 
> The same rules in sound engineering a well designed snow blower chute like the Yamahas apply to centrifigal mud slurry pumps.
> 
> If you take a look at centrifigal mud pumps used on floating dredges you will see the same principals employed. Whether mud slurry is being pumped from a dredging operation in canal work or for gravel mining the same discharge designs are employed wherein the curved volute discharge in the pump casting (which is cast in halves) of the centrifigal slurry pump meets the discharge piping that is round and continues to be round after it leaves the barge and the discharge pipe is floated on the surface of the water to the discharge point.


 Yamaha’s chute isn’t the same shape as the impeller outlet, and it is square backed. It forms a flow of rectangular snow. 

And water pumps use Equal parts push and pull because the pushing of the water out, sucks more water in, a fluid motion. Snowblowers centrifugal 2nd stage does pull suction but not in relatable capacity to a water pump. Snow is not a fluid.

I thought mud pumps, are diaphragm style. With dredging it’s many more parts water then the solid it’s transporting. Which is why centrifugal pumps can move it.


----------



## drmerdp

jrom said:


> I'd like your opinion:
> 
> Is there enough room in a HSS1332 impeller housing to line it with UHMW (or something like it), thick enough to protect, but thin enough to clear the impeller?
> 
> I'm interested in lining the impeller housing on my HSS1332. Mine gets quite a workout between sand and the finer gravel that gets in. The paint wore off between 15 and 20 hours, a bit too fast for me. I'm at 50 hours and I'm seeing deeper grooves forming.
> 
> I don't think there's enough room to tackle the impeller housing exit (and with all the clogging issues, I wouldn't go there) and on lining the chute, well shoot, to be honest, replacements aren't that much money ($21.43 at honda parts nation and $26.72 at Parts Pak), not much more than the cost of UHMW that I don't feel it's worth the hassle, plus my HS828 has gone through 27 winters and while it's worn, it's not worn out.
> 
> You've taken photos of your Yamaha's and I really like what they've done, even the fastening.


I’m going to line mine. 

I bought a 4” x 5’ piece of 1/8 uhmw. I still need to figure out what fasteners I plan on using and if I should weld any retaining tabs to support the material as apposed to all fasteners. I might have to wait until spring though, in the northeast February and March usually bring some big dumpings and I have so much going on these days.


----------



## jrom

I was going to ask you too drmerdp.

I like how Yamaha uses a single point of fastening (from what I can see, at the seam). Ivan can tell us more. I'd rather not try and seal it all up with glue and sealant. There's also the issue with the drain hole at the bottom. Would almost like to place a sealed drain tube in there (after the liner install). 

I'm also going to wait until warm weather is here (about the end of May :smile_big.

I wonder if your impeller kit helps with keeping the housing clear, or could it get in the way with the finer particles and end up gouging more?



drmerdp said:


> I’m going to line mine.
> 
> I bought a 4” x 5’ piece of 1/8 uhmw. I still need to figure out what fasteners I plan on using and if I should weld any retaining tabs to support the material as apposed to all fasteners. I might have to wait until spring though, in the northeast February and March usually bring some big dumpings and I have so much going on these days.


----------



## drmerdp

jrom said:


> I was going to ask you too drmerdp.
> 
> I like how Yamaha uses a single point of fastening (from what I can see, at the seam). Ivan can tell us more. I'd rather not try and seal it all up with glue and sealant. There's also the issue with the drain hole at the bottom. Would almost like to place a sealed drain tube in there (after the liner install).
> 
> I'm also going to wait until warm weather is here (about the end of May :smile_big.
> 
> I wonder if your impeller kit helps with keeping the housing clear, or could it get in the way with the finer particles and end up gouging more?


Cool man, let’s do it. 

Yeah, his help would go along way with planning this out properly. I would likely seal the edges with clear rtv. Just a light bead. But a snug fit with minimal fasteners would be ideal. 

I’m thinking of one continuous loop starting and finishing in the impeller outlet. 

The impeller kit helps with at least the pea gravel I’m dealing with. It still scratches the paint. But after using a couple times, it all but eliminated the gouging. Everything still gets scratched up, but the damage is minimal.


----------



## FullThrottle

What's this, I read over and over where you didn't have clogging issues.it's here in black and white,it must have been operator Error. lol.



Marlow said:


> Every single person that has the issue should call or email Honda Corp. If my 1/3rd price Toro can go 6 years without clogging once, then there is absolutely no excuses as to why my HSS1332 Honda should have had clogging issues 3 of the 6 times I've used it - in the same environment! No excuses. Either fix it or give me my money back, I don't have the patience to be spending more time unclogging the chute than clearing the driveway on a $5400 machine. It's ridiculous.


----------



## leonz

drmerdp said:


> Yamaha’s chute isn’t the same shape as the impeller outlet, and it is square backed. It forms a flow of rectangular snow.
> 
> 
> 
> No its not and there is an elegant reason for that.
> The curved rear portion of the discharge point of the impeller housing reduces the amount of surface area the snow contacts.
> As result of that the snow flowing into the impeller housing is allowed to expand upon impacting the impeller paddles and coming into contact with the impeller paddle.
> The slick lining in the impeller housing aids in reducing the friction from the rotating impeller paddles by quickly discharging the snow up through to the upper portion of the impeller housing with the curved discharge portion.
> 
> By allowing the snow to be quickly discharged with the aid of the larger open area created by the curved open portion of the housing which in turn reduces the amount of restriction wjich in turn allows it to be quickly expel the snow to the chute.
> The velocity is maintained as the slick lining in the chute allows the snow to be ejected quickly with little to no heat build up which would increase the drag that would occur from the friction of the snow being ejected into the chute if it was not lined with slick sheet material.
> 
> 
> The slick lining from the impeller housing to the impeller exit point with the larger curved open portion
> that is lined with the aids in allowing the impeller to expel the snow with much less drag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And water pumps use Equal parts push and pull because the pushing of the water out, sucks more water in, a fluid motion. Snowblowers centrifugal 2nd stage does pull suction but not in relatable capacity to a water pump. Snow is not a fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> Water pumps or pumps in general are different yes as they are a way to move fluid from point A to point B.
> 
> A snow blower impeller does not create true suction nor is the impeller paddle designed to do that. It simply uses the available torque and power created by the engine to discharge the material that enters it through the chute and spout with the forward movement of the snow blower.
> 
> A snow blower impeller is just like a paddle wheel on a steam boat and it acts just like a silage blower that operates at 540 or 1,000 RPM.
> 
> Another example is one of cubed ice pumps that push cubed ice through hoses that are used to fill cardboard vegetable boxes via the holes in the packing boxes to keep the cole crops cold for shipment to thier destination.
> 
> The larger farm tractor snow blowers have 5 or 6 impeller paddles and they may have a curved portion to aid in discharging the snow more quickly if the user is clearing deep heavy snow pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought mud pumps, are diaphragm style. With dredging it’s many more parts water then the solid it’s transporting. Which is why centrifugal pumps can move it.





Large centrifugal pumps on dredges use large amounts of water to convey solids excavated by the cutter head of a floating dredge platform where the cutter head on the dredge cuts and breaks the mud and rock from the bottom of the excavation and the pipe connected to the cutter head is used to suck the material through the cutter head and then the same centrifugal pump discharges it into the floating pipe network to the discharge point. 

The term "Mud Pump" is a common term for an electric, gas engine or compressed air powered diaphragm pump that can have one diaphragm that is horizontal with a cam and lever method of operation or two diaphragms connected together to cycle opposite each other per stroke. 

The original mud pump was created by the Gorman Rupp Company as they wanted to make a better multi purpose pump and they ended up testing it by sucking up and discharging a a barrel filled with sand and water if remember the story correctly. 

A mud pump can also be a called a "progressive cavity pump" where in a screw in cylindrical cavity is used to move sewage sludge and water laden material of many types through a pipe network from one point to another as it is too heavy to move with a centrifugal pump. 



:nerd:


----------



## leonz

jrom said:


> I'd like your opinion:
> 
> Is there enough room in a HSS1332 impeller housing to line it with UHMW (or something like it), thick enough to protect, but thin enough to clear the impeller?
> 
> I'm interested in lining the impeller housing on my HSS1332. Mine gets quite a workout between sand and the finer gravel that gets in. The paint wore off between 15 and 20 hours, a bit too fast for me. I'm at 50 hours and I'm seeing deeper grooves forming.
> 
> I don't think there's enough room to tackle the impeller housing exit (and with all the clogging issues, I wouldn't go there) and on lining the chute, well shoot, to be honest, replacements aren't that much money ($21.43 at honda parts nation and $26.72 at Parts Pak), not much more than the cost of UHMW that I don't feel it's worth the hassle, plus my HS828 has gone through 27 winters and while it's worn, it's not worn out.
> 
> You've taken photos of your Yamaha's and I really like what they've done, even the fastening.




======================================================================

Buy a quart of slick plate paint from Tractor Supply and a couple of disposable paint mitts. It will be easier 
to paint your chute and the impeller housing.


----------



## drmerdp

lol, glad we got all that out of the way.


----------



## leonz

*lining the impeller housing*



drmerdp said:


> I’m going to line mine.
> 
> I bought a 4” x 5’ piece of 1/8 uhmw. I still need to figure out what fasteners I plan on using and if I should weld any retaining tabs to support the material as apposed to all fasteners. I might have to wait until spring though, in the northeast February and March usually bring some big dumpings and I have so much going on these days.



If your willing to look at the Farm Tec catalog you will see that they have fastening bolts with flat heads that they use to install plastic sheet material in animal barns to make it easier to mount the sheets and the flat edges prevent the bolt heads from catching an animals skin or allowing the dirt and manure to build up on the walls.

I have a bag of these bolts that I am going to use on the JD junk this year to line the blower with blue stripe slick sheet from horn plastics using a left over remnant that they have for sale.

The trick is to line the rear of the impeller housing and still allow the housing to drain any melt water and salt brine away from the housing if it has drain holes in it.

You start at one edge below the chute weldment on either side to drill your holes for the flat head bolts and then move down 4 inches for the next pair of bolts and then four inches further along the circumference of the housing until you have enough holes to mount the plastic liner.
You then take the sheet remnant and drill two holes in it to anchor it to the housing and then drill holes in the slick sheet and advance to the next point to continue the process.

You can use nylock nuts and washers so you can save the slick liner for the next snow blower if you buy another one. 
Its better to buy a small box of the nylock nuts so you can also line the chute the same way.
I think the size bolts i have for the slick sheet are 3/8ths coarse thread if I remember correctly. 
Being a masochist I planned on lining the cross auger housing on the 47 inch JD snow blower with blue stripe remnants to make it more efficient to move snow and the End Of Driveway Monster as well. 

I also planned on lining my dump trailer as well sometime when I have the money to buy more of the blue stripe slick sheet remnants.



:nerd:


----------



## YSHSfan

jrom said:


> I'd like your opinion:
> 
> Is there enough room in a HSS1332 impeller housing to line it with UHMW (or something like it), thick enough to protect, but thin enough to clear the impeller?


If you were to install a liner there or on the impeller outlet I'd strongly recommend 1/4" thick UWHM material.

There is not enough room for it on the HSS impeller housing. The impeller will have to be modified.


----------



## YSHSfan

jrom said:


> I like how Yamaha uses a single point of fastening (from what I can see, at the seam). Ivan can tell us more. I'd rather not try and seal it all up with glue and sealant. There's also the issue with the drain hole at the bottom. Would almost like to place a sealed drain tube in there (after the liner install).


Yamaha doesn't use any sealant on the liners. They are removable and replaceable (close to $1000 to get the liners retainers and fasteners shipped from Canada :surprise

I may post some pics of the impeller liner over the weekend.


----------



## tabora

leonz said:


> ...look at the Farm Tec catalog you will see that they have fastening bolts with flat heads that they use to install plastic sheet material in animal barns...


Are those the zinc-plated Elevator Bolts on page 163? I think that stainless carriage bolts might be preferable?


----------



## leonz

Horn plastics has 1/8 inch thick blue stripe slick sheet remnants on occasion and you would have to decide what amount you would want to buy and while your at it install the blue stripe in the cross auger housing too if you have the time.

I figure that I and when I do it I will cut the 47 inch sheet in half and slide it in one side of the cross auger housing and then mark the half moon for the impeller housing entrance and just transfer it to the other side and do the side weldments the same way. to cover it completely with the blue stripe slick sheet material. I could probably use 3/8" thickness remnants to do it with the amount of space I have between the impeller paddles and the impeller housing walls. The drain would be easy as I could just drill up through the bottom drain hole after I have the blue stripe anchored in place.


----------



## leonz

*liner bolts and blue stripe slick sheet*



tabora said:


> Are those the zinc-plated Elevator Bolts on page 163? I think that stainless carriage bolts might be preferable?


======================================================================


Hello tabora,

MY feeling would be to use the zinc elevator bolts that they recommend for thier slick sheet material as that have a square head under the flat head only because you can drill a smaller hole in the plastic sheet when you drill for the threaded portion and then really pull the bolt in with a bit of torque to seat the flat head in the plastic to have a good seal and anchor it in place solidly with the nylock nuts.


----------



## drmerdp

I think 3/16 would slightly interfere. The impeller would shave itself into place. I already bought 1/8 material. Down the road I can always use this one as a template for a thicker piece. 

I was thinking elevator bolts because of the large head. I can get the fastener tighter without compressing the material too much. The down side is the square anchor of the bolt only has the soft uhmw to lock into and there is nothing like an Allen or Phillips to hold the fastener while tightening. And more importantly down the road with years of salt and snow, if I need to remove the liner there is nothing to hold. Obviously antiseize is our friend here. 

A tapered socket screw might be the best option. I’m not sure what Yamaha uses but that’s likely it.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> I think 3/16 would slightly interfere. The impeller would shave itself into place. I already bought 1/8 material. Down the road I can always use this one as a template for a thicker piece.
> 
> I was thinking elevator bolts because of the large head. I can get the fastener tighter without compressing the material too much. The down side is the square anchor of the bolt only has the soft uhmw to lock into and there is nothing like an Allen or Phillips to hold the fastener while tightening. And more importantly down the road with years of salt and snow, if I need to remove the liner there is nothing to hold. Obviously antiseize is our friend here.
> 
> A tapered socket screw might be the best option. I’m not sure what Yamaha uses but that’s likely it.


Yamaha uses a few tapered bolts with ny-lock nuts to hold the liners (liners are about 1/4" thick) in place on the impeller housing and impeller housing exit.
It also uses a welded metal channel to hold the inner part of the impeller liner and a few removable metal 'brackets' to hold the front part of the liner....

When I do mine, I'll either use an alike design or just fasten the liners to the impeller housing with several tapered bolts and nylock nuts (as I originally planned to do it on my 'HS824TAS' project. We'll see when I get to it).


----------



## drmerdp

YSHSfan said:


> Yamaha uses a few tapered bolts with ny-lock nuts to hold the liners (liners are about 1/4" thick) in place on the impeller housing and impeller housing exit.
> It also uses a welded metal channel to hold the inner part of the impeller liner and a few removable metal 'brackets' to hold the front part of the liner....
> 
> When I do mine, I'll either use an alike design or just fasten the liners to the impeller housing with several tapered bolts and nylock nuts (as I originally planned to do it on my 'HS824TAS' project. We'll see when I get to it).


This is what I was thinking.



















That last thing I want to do is riddle my impeller housing with bolts. My exact thoughts were to use as few bolts as possible and rely on welded tabs and channels to do most the work. On point. 

Pictures of those components on the YS would be huge. 

A 1/4 liner on the 24” HS would fit nicely.


----------



## Marlow

Why is it you guys are trying to replicate the yamaha liners? We already see they don't prevent clogging - and that's when properly factory installed, let alone doing a diy'er backyard job. Not worth the hassle to do it if it's just to prevent stone chips. Just touch the stone chips up each year. FWIW my snowblower has never even come close to clogging on the type of snow the yammy in that vid did.


----------



## drmerdp

What else can I say. It’s a sexy idea, and it sounds like fun.


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> What else can I say. It’s a sexy idea, and it sounds like fun.


ehh I'd do the chute because that's cheap and easy to replace if you eff it up. As for the impeller housing? You got big stones if you're truly going there!! lol And for just for the fun of it? Try making fun functional, then it's even more fun! 

Remember the famous "perfect snowblower" hs honda doesn't have any of that stuff. Maybe you should try replicating that instead... that would be an impressive feat. Mod an hs1332(or 1132) bucket to fit your hss1332(or whatever hss version you have). Then you have the maneuverability of the hss and the "perfect" snow moving performance of the hs.


----------



## RIT333

My Ariens 1028 DLE has two factory holes on each side of the bottom of the chute. I think I will try bending a plastic sled to to fit the chute and bolt in in for a test case. I wonder why they even have these holes. Any ideas ?


----------



## FullThrottle

How is it that you keep saying you have no clogging issues,but in your previous post you complained about it clogging up.You must be getting a bonus cheque from Honda for bragging up their snowblowers lol.




Marlow said:


> Why is it you guys are trying to replicate the yamaha liners? We already see they don't prevent clogging - and that's when properly factory installed, let alone doing a diy'er backyard job. Not worth the hassle to do it if it's just to prevent stone chips. Just touch the stone chips up each year. FWIW my snowblower has never even come close to clogging on the type of snow the yammy in that vid did.


----------



## TJJ

Marlow said:


> FWIW my snowblower has never even come close to clogging on the type of snow the yammy in that vid did.


You can't say much about Yamaha's capabilities viewing that video. 1fps, no sound and no way to tell how he used the machine. Probably as good as the camera... :smile2:.


----------



## leonz

Not for sure, but it may be for a steel grate to cover the lower portion of the chute to keep hands and fingers out of the European models they ship over there.


----------



## leonz

missileman said:


> How is it that you keep saying you have no clogging issues,but in you previous post you complained about it clogging up.You must be getting a bonus cheque from Honda for bragging up their snowblowers lol.





:bowing::10:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Marlow

TJJ said:


> You can't say much about Yamaha's capabilities viewing that video. 1fps, no sound and *no way to tell how he used the machine.* Probably as good as the camera... :smile2:.


I agree with you. What we can tell is the yamaha is apt to clog just as honda and every other snowblower is. And how you use it can make a huge difference. I view the yamaha snowblower in the same regards as honda - top notch!


----------



## drmerdp

Marlow said:


> Try making fun functional, then it's even more fun!


That’s one opinion...


----------



## Marlow

drmerdp said:


> That’s one opinion...


It's one fact.


----------



## drmerdp

Marlow said:


> It's one fact.


Uh-huh.


----------



## YSHSfan

Here are a few Yamaha auger housing liner pictures....


----------



## jeffNB

YSHSfan said:


> Here are a few Yamaha auger housing liner pictures....


Brutal. Yamaha has done an excellent job of securing that lining. Looks like there are welded channels along the front and rear edges.


----------



## YSHSfan

jeffNB said:


> Brutal. Yamaha has done an excellent job of securing that lining. Looks like there are welded channels along the front and rear edges.


Welded channel on the back, 3 removable retaining 'brackets' on the front.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

looks like it flairs out on the exit up the chute ?


----------



## YSHSfan

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> looks like it flairs out on the exit up the chute ?


The impeller liner is one piece.
The impeller outlet liner has 2 parts.
The chute liner is one part.


----------



## leonz

All I can say is VRRRRROOOOM.:coolpics::10::bowing:opcorn:


----------



## leonz

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> looks like it flairs out on the exit up the chute ?


=====================================================================

Think of the middle liner as a hoop shed or Quonset hut with flat sides when looking down at it. 
All three Yamaha models are lined like that


----------



## YSHSfan

leonz said:


> All three Yamaha models are lined like that


My understanding is the YT624 has the liner fitted to the chute only and not the impeller of impeller outlet (I've seen pictures of the TY624 impeller housing and it does not have the liner, part of the reason that I bought a YS1028J and not a YT624).


----------



## xenon55

I thought you guys would like to see the impeller outlet of my Ariens 8526 that I bought new in '05 or '06 that has never clogged on me. Granted it would have a hard time with the really heavy wet slush on my front sidewalk due to all of the salt the state uses. It would look more like a concrete pump than a snow blower and only push it a couple of feet past the blower, but it never clogged. I didn't have a chance to take measurements, but can if anyone wants to know.


----------



## drmerdp

Thanks for the photos @YSHSfan. I kinda figured the liner would be mostly retained by channels. It’s a bigger job to replicate the channels but ultimately the best way to do it. 

It’s really not that hard to weld in a channel. And copy the front tabbed retainers. Just time consuming. Definitely won’t even attempt anything until snow season is over, so I have plenty of time to think about it.

Side note.

I was at the Home Depot the other day and snapped a couple pics of an ariens compact 24.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER

Interesting thread. Has absolutely stopped me from buying a new Honda this year. Not really sure how bad the clogging problem is but I don't want to be the test dummy. It only makes sense to me that that little collar on the chute is the culprit. With that in place you have to move more heavy wet slush through a longer narrow opening. IT only makes sense doesn't it. With my Ariens 28 the really heavy wet stuff sometimes just flows out and over the top instead of being shot out into the yard. With a longer "tube" it would most certainly be more likely to clog. It's better to have it flop out the side than to clog.


----------



## DriverRider

ICECOLDBEER said:


> It only makes sense to me that that little collar on the chute is the culprit..


Folks have removed the collar and clogs persist so that ain't it, and is why the guys are looking at the fan discharge shape/dimensions through the housing.:wink2:


----------



## DriverRider

The sewer drain sized opening of the new models is designed for maximum throughput of most snows and the size of that opening is by far the most significant change from earlier models.

I surmise the opening is too big for a small slushy mix and it loses velocity being spread over that distance of the fan housing with a clog likely starting on the left side wall extending outward (looking at picture). This could be confirmed by running it without the chute in a clogging scenario and observe what is taking place.

I would bet that the real fix is to close up that opening to something more comparable to the earlier machines.


----------



## JnC

DriverRider said:


> The sewer drain sized opening of the new models is designed for maximum throughput of most snows and the size of that opening is by far the most significant change from earlier models.
> 
> I surmise the opening is too big for a small slushy mix and it loses velocity being spread over that distance of the fan housing with a clog likely starting on the left side wall extending outward (looking at picture). This could be confirmed by running it without the chute in a clogging scenario and observe what is taking place.
> 
> *I would bet that the real fix is to close up that opening to something more comparable to the earlier machines*.



That is exactly what I was thinking the other day, that and/or change the shape of the impeller fan/wings. The inside part of the chute opening and the lower portions of the impeller fans, that are not as wide as the outside edge, may be the main issue here.


----------



## Freddy Ford

ICECOLDBEER said:


> Interesting thread. Has absolutely stopped me from buying a new Honda this year. Not really sure how bad the clogging problem is but I don't want to be the test dummy. It only makes sense to me that that little collar on the chute is the culprit. With that in place you have to move more heavy wet slush through a longer narrow opening. IT only makes sense doesn't it. With my Ariens 28 the really heavy wet stuff sometimes just flows out and over the top instead of being shot out into the yard. With a longer "tube" it would most certainly be more likely to clog. It's better to have it flop out the side than to clog.


This has also just stopped me from buying a Honda this week. I came on here to research the HSS1332 and the new Ariens Rapidtrack Hydro32. After reading nothing bad about the Ariens and having owned a Pro28 before, I am going with Ariens as I need something this year. I was 100% dead set on getting the Honda before I read all these complaints, and now there is no way I will consider one. How Honda has not responded well to these complaints botheres me, as Ariens customer service was always good in the past. Unless someone can warn me otherwise, I'll be buying my Rapidtrack this coming weekend.


----------



## YSHSfan

Freddy Ford said:


> This has also just stopped me from buying a Honda this week. I came on here to research the HSS1332 and the new Ariens Rapidtrack Hydro32. After reading nothing bad about the Ariens and having owned a Pro28 before, I am going with Ariens as I need something this year. I was 100% dead set on getting the Honda before I read all these complaints, and now there is no way I will consider one. How Honda has not responded well to these complaints botheres me, as Ariens customer service was always good in the past. Unless someone can warn me otherwise, I'll be buying my Rapidtrack this coming weekend.


I'd buy the Honda HSS1332ATD (I bought one myself despite reading this thread). You'll have the larger engine and less chance of clogging issues. Also part of the clogging seems to be operator error along with the type of 'perfect' snow.
I've had a Honda HS624T with impeller seal, 70's Ariens 724, 90's Yamaha YS828T and even a single stage snowblower clog with wet/heavy slushy snow (operator error, maybe, I do not consider myself an expert on snow removal).
As there are some HSS owners complaining of the clogging issue (and some complaining also without owning a Honda HSS), there are several happy owners that have not experienced any.
Robert ([email protected]) had stated that the complaints are less than 0.4% and any issue needs to be in the 3-4% to be looked at by the engineering department as they've done with other issues that they had with the hydrostatic transmission speed and recoil starter along a few other issues.

Honda HSS1332ATD has IMO the best features a snowblower can have (except for hand warmers).

:blowerhug:


----------



## Freddy Ford

YSHSfan said:


> I'd buy the Honda HSS1332ATD (I bought one myself despite reading this thread). You'll have the larger engine and less chance of clogging issues. Also part of the clogging seems to be operator error along with the type of 'perfect' snow.
> I've had a Honda HS624T with impeller seal, 70's Ariens 724, 90's Yamaha YS828T and even a single stage snowblower clog with wet/heavy slushy snow (operator error, maybe, I do not consider myself an expert on snow removal).
> As there are some HSS owners complaining of the clogging issue (and some complaining also without owning a Honda HSS), there are several happy owners that have not experienced any.
> Robert ([email protected]) had stated that the complaints are less than 0.4% and any issue needs to be in the 3-4% to be looked at by the engineering department as they've done with other issues that they had with the hydrostatic transmission speed and recoil starter along a few other issues.
> 
> Honda HSS1332ATD has IMO the best features a snowblower can have (except for hand warmers).
> 
> :blowerhug:


Thank you for the reply. My old Ariens Pro28 would not clog no matter how hard I tried, and I tried on purpose just to see what it could do. That's why reading all these complaints put me in panic mode. I even took the front brush off my Ariens because it would never clog. The Honda is my dream machine based on its design and if the complaints are really that small percentage wise, then I feel more confident. Even Ariens has lots of haters if you look around. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## tabora

I echo what YSHSfan stated above... I have an HSS1332ATD purchased last February, and it's now far enough into its break-in period that I can see a completely different machine emerging. I've blown pretty much every variety of snow with it with excellent results since about 6 operating hours elapsed. It still surges just a bit, so I'm going to up the jet size as discussed elsewhere on the forum, but ejection-performance-wise I'm very happy. I've had an 8hp HS80 over 30 years now which clogged miserably at times in wet snow/slush conditions. I ran them side-by-side in the slush last spring and there was no comparison - give me the HSS1332ATD any day.


----------



## jrom

And I echo what tabora and YSHSfan state...:laugh: (this could go on).

51 hours on my HSS1332ATD, 145" of primarily wet snow – from Dec 8, 2017 to Jan 25, 2018 alone – (I'm just under 3 miles from Lake Michigan) and no clogs. 

I'd have double the hours on it if I didn't split clearing snow with my HS828.

I know this is a thread about complaints, but seems right to answer back some of your concerns. It's been a great machine.


----------



## drmerdp

My HSS928 had a single clog on a wet February snow on my very first use of the machine. I really sucked at using it the first time, but by the end of the driveway, I was getting the hang of it.

I reflected on the clog With frustration, then saw people on the forum complain and my feelings turned to outrage. All the HSS owners fed off each other like gang mentality. Some of that anger is still lingering. But most of those forum members never returned to post anything. Maybe because the machine hasnt clogged since.

For current HSS owners to feel the only solution is to sell the Machine, and potential buyers to except the most angry vocal people’s opinions as gospel is just bananas to me. 

The HSS machines are the best featured snowblowers in the US. The tracked drivetrain is the easiest to use and operate. And it moves a ton of snow, with the distance that everyone has come to expect.

And IF an HSS owner has an issue, there are simple solutions. I prefer a modified chute mostly because if a clog occurs, which can happen to any snowblower... I can throw it hard into more snow and have it clear itself.


----------



## rosco61

Mine has never had a clog problem since I have owned it. Never saw what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Marlow

Freddy Ford said:


> This has also just stopped me from buying a Honda this week. I came on here to research the HSS1332 and the new Ariens Rapidtrack Hydro32. After reading nothing bad about the Ariens and having owned a Pro28 before, I am going with Ariens as I need something this year. I was 100% dead set on getting the Honda before I read all these complaints, and now there is no way I will consider one. How Honda has not responded well to these complaints botheres me, as Ariens customer service was always good in the past. Unless someone can warn me otherwise, I'll be buying my Rapidtrack this coming weekend.


Honda only sells top of the line snowblowers. While most of the snowblowers ariens sell are for budget minded consumers. The reason why you can't find much bad about ariens top end snowblower is because they don't sell many. 

If I were you, I wouldn't be scared off from the honda hss. But if you are and there is no turning back, I'd look for a brand new last gen hs1332. They were last made in 2015 and new ones are still out there. 

Ariens is great if you're in the market for low-mid tier snowblower. But if you're going high end, yamaha or honda is the way to go imo.


----------



## help

I had a honda 1332 Aetd same as the Honda 1332atd used it for 33.3 hours never had a clog traded it in went bigger to save time clearing the driveway Stayed with the same brand.

ps had a lot of choices of brands: honda yamaha yanmar ariens toro snapper simplicity stiga mtd cub cadet Canadiana McCulloch / Partner Husqvarna
Sno-Tek Briggs & Stratton and a boat load china of crap to name a few.

Worst snowblower i ever have had was a ariens 926le made in 2005 belts broke evry winther beltslipp chute would not stay put dealer no help at all found this forum spent a week reading evry post discovered uppgrading kits to the snowblower bought all the kits from Jacks Small Engines install it now a completely new blower.

This forum is a enormous amount of knowledge learned a lot I want to say thanks to everyone


----------



## Freddy Ford

Thank you to all the reply's to my post about buying the new Honda HSS but changing my mind. Your experiences and input have now put the Honda back on my list, although not at the top. The old generation is not an option due to the lack of steering unfortunately. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Nshusky

Freddy Ford said:


> Thank you to all the reply's to my post about buying the new Honda HSS but changing my mind. Your experiences and input have now put the Honda back on my list, although not at the top. The old generation is not an option due to the lack of steering unfortunately. Greatly appreciate it.


I have been intently reading this thread as well.
I sold my Husqvarna 330T this summer when I bought a tractor with blower thinking I wouldn't need it.
I should have kept it as there are some tight spots (walkways and such) on my property where a walk behind will be better and make quick work of it. 
I am looking to buy another walk behind. 
Right now I would say I am between Honda and Yamaha but I am leaning towards Yamaha due to the issues I keep reading about and not just the clogging. 
I have never had to swap out jets on another blower before and am surprised users here have to do that.
I have both an Acura and Honda vehicle at home so I am not a Honda hater but I have a problem with spending that kind of money and not be happy. I am looking at the 1332 models of both but may wait to end of winter to get a deal on any leftover units.


----------



## Freddy Ford

Nshusky said:


> I have been intently reading this thread as well.
> I sold my Husqvarna 330T this summer when I bought a tractor with blower thinking I wouldn't need it.
> I should have kept it as there are some tight spots (walkways and such) on my property where a walk behind will be better and make quick work of it.
> I am looking to buy another walk behind.
> Right now I would say I am between Honda and Yamaha but I am leaning towards Yamaha due to the issues I keep reading about and not just the clogging.
> I have never had to swap out jets on another blower before and am surprised users here have to do that.
> I have both an Acura and Honda vehicle at home so I am not a Honda hater but I have a problem with spending that kind of money and not be happy. I am looking at the 1332 models of both but may wait to end of winter to get a deal on any leftover units.


Here in the U.S. our emissions are punishing all powersport machines by making them run lean. Tuning carbs has become common for us unfortunately, and luckily it is quite simple. EFI helps out a lot and tuning isn't required. Having to install a jet kit or adjust the fuel mixture screw and main jet does not faze me when buying a machine. If you have even basic mechanical abilities you can re-jet a carb. I actually enjoy it because I like working on machines and reaping the instant rewards of a properly tuned engine.


----------



## JnC

Freddy, being that you are from ME and someone else recommended checking out the 2015 HS series here is one that might work out for you. 

https://maine.craigslist.org/tls/d/honda-1332-snowblower-price/6459307720.html

It seems to be in almost new condition, asking price is a bit on the high end, not sure if the owner has room to negotiate.


----------



## drmerdp

Nshusky said:


> I have been intently reading this thread as well.
> I sold my Husqvarna 330T this summer when I bought a tractor with blower thinking I wouldn't need it.
> I should have kept it as there are some tight spots (walkways and such) on my property where a walk behind will be better and make quick work of it.
> I am looking to buy another walk behind.
> Right now I would say I am between Honda and Yamaha but I am leaning towards Yamaha due to the issues I keep reading about and not just the clogging.
> I have never had to swap out jets on another blower before and am surprised users here have to do that.
> I have both an Acura and Honda vehicle at home so I am not a Honda hater but I have a problem with spending that kind of money and not be happy. I am looking at the 1332 models of both but may wait to end of winter to get a deal on any leftover units.


What are the other issues? The few early problems have been resolved.


----------



## Nshusky

Besides the jetting item that I already mentioned, a quick search brought up these (below).
Each issue on its own is not that big a deal to me but standing back it appears that Honda has issues with this new design.
It is a fantastic looking machine and I am sure the engine is the usual reliable type Honda is known for.
However, I am looking for a drama free blower.
I have had 3 walk behinds up to this point and oil changes and preventative maintenance belt replacements were all I have had to deal with.
Would I have any issues with a Honda? From reading all of the threads there is a definite chance.
I really look after my equipment but I expect it to operate fully....and this is a Honda we are talking about with a much higher price point so the "every machine can have issues" statement doesn't really cut it as much.
User error and abuse is not Honda's issue but to deliver a next to flawlessly operating machine that performs in the majority of conditions they know and expect this machine to be operated in is their deal.

I am not writing Honda off of my list but my gut tells me to be cautious with this future purchase.


Transmission issues. I am not sure if this has been addressed.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/111546-honda-transmission-issues.html

Chute design issue (I don't class this in the general "clogging" issue bucket as this is not a user issue).
I have seen posts where users have modified the chute in some way.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/110714-more-hss-clogging-research.html

Cold start
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/130642-honda-hss928atd-starting-issue.html


----------



## Marlow

Nshusky said:


> Right now I would say I am between Honda and Yamaha but I am leaning towards Yamaha due to the issues I keep reading about and not just the clogging.
> I have never had to swap out jets on another blower before and am surprised users here have to do that..


Guess you haven't seen the vid of the yamaha clogging? The 13hp yamaha is also SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive($5899 plus tax for the 1332 yamaha vs $4799 plus tax for the honda 1332ctd at the moment). As for lean carb jets, blame the government's for that. Has nothing to do with shotty engineering. Early transmission issues has been resolved and there is a tsb for slowed drive speed for the few that have experienced it, there are no other issues with these worth talking about.


----------



## Freddy Ford

JnC said:


> Freddy, being that you are from ME and someone else recommended checking out the 2015 HS series here is one that might work out for you.
> 
> https://maine.craigslist.org/tls/d/honda-1332-snowblower-price/6459307720.html
> 
> It seems to be in almost new condition, asking price is a bit on the high end, not sure if the owner has room to negotiate.


Because of how hard the steering is on the older design, the older models don't fit my need. I don't see how you steer those things without major effort. I have a lot to do and the extra effort to steer would be too much. Thanks though.


----------



## Marlow

Freddy Ford said:


> Because of how hard the steering is on the older design, the older models don't fit my need. I don't see how you steer those things without major effort. I have a lot to do and the extra effort to steer would be too much. Thanks though.


My uncle in his late 70's has no issues with maneuvering his older gen honda. Yes, it takes more effort but nothing major.


----------



## Freddy Ford

Marlow said:


> My uncle in his late 70's has no issues with maneuvering his older gen honda. Yes, it takes more effort but nothing major.


Really? I actually have access to a 2014 model HS1332TA for $1900 with only a couple hours on it. The steering complaints really concern me, as I thought it was universally accepted that they are horrible to turn. I don't care about off-season storage, but with all I have to do I can't go with a machine that may suck the life out of me.


----------



## Marlow

Freddy Ford said:


> Really? I actually have access to a 2014 model HS1332TA for $1900 with only a couple hours on it. The steering complaints really concern me, as I thought it was universally accepted that they are horrible to turn. I don't care about off-season storage, but with all I have to do I can't go with a machine that may suck the life out of me.


Even with power steering, as you are blowing through snow you will still tend to "manhandle" the machine to keep it on course. Power steering is only truly effective when the skids are not touching the ground. Great for turning around at the EOD and great for steering in transport mode. Also great for moving the machine around the garage without having to turn it on.

There is a knack to turning around the old gen which makes it fairly effortless. What I have noticed people do to make a 180 turn is tilt up the bucket and drive it in reverse and make the swing under its own momentum.


----------



## leonz

The Canadian dollar is worth .81519 United States Cents per United States Dollar as of this morning.



The discussed $5899.00 Canadian cost of the Yamaha 1332 will vary simply by the individual dealers retail cost to the purchaser. 
The above cost would be $5,899.00 plus provincial sales tax which in Ontario is 8% so that would be $384.64 Canadian dollars being $6,283.64 Canadian dollars 

This is reduced by $384.64 dollars when the sales tax is refunded to the buyer at the border crossing stationzeroing out that cost. 
The purchase price is further reduced by the exchange rate.
The net cost of the purchase would be $4808.08 with the exchange rate of $1.22672 United States dollars exchanged with each Canadian Dollar which is worth $.81519 american cents. 

I was quoted a lower price by a Yamaha Power Sports dealer in Quebec for the two models I asked about. I would have to drive to Quebec province to pick the unit up as they do not ship. It would be nice weekend trip to do some sight seeing too.


The Canadian province sales tax paid by the purchaser at the time of sale would be refunded in full to the purchaser at the border crossing station unless the buyer uses the sales tax as a business expense deduction. 

If the snow blower is paid for by credit card the credit card company would calculate the Canadian dollar to United States dollar exchange cost using that calendar days exchange rate and deal with Canadian sales tax refund to the buyer as a refund and reduce the credit charge by that amount.

The cost of shipping if the unit is shipped by motor freight to the buyers home with a drop gate truck is of course extra if shipped by a dealer that is willing to have the unit shipped to the buyer.


----------



## ZTMAN

I have come to the conclusion that the Honda haters are frustrated Y2k preppers that still have 55 gal drums of MRE's in their basement.


----------



## drmerdp

Nshusky said:


> I am not writing Honda off of my list but my gut tells me to be cautious with this future purchase.
> 
> 
> Transmission issues. I am not sure if this has been addressed.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/111546-honda-transmission-issues.html
> 
> Chute design issue (I don't class this in the general "clogging" issue bucket as this is not a user issue).
> I have seen posts where users have modified the chute in some way.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/110714-more-hss-clogging-research.html
> 
> Cold start
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/130642-honda-hss928atd-starting-issue.html


No harm in being cautious. 

From what I can tell you, the transmission issue has been resolved with all brand new machines, and any later machines can be retrofitted with an external reservoir. I’ve had the reservoir installed, and zero issues since.

Most machines do not experience any clogging, I think most complaints have come from owners with limited experience using the machine. The “perfect snow” (soggy super wet heavy) has been the problem. Impeller and housing design has been talked about as being the underlying issue, just theory’s though. In my opinion the obvious issue is the collar in the chute. IF, there is a back up of snow, the collar creates a door stop of snow that requires manual intervention to clear. Most do not have any issues.

Starting the machine has not been a major issue. I’ve only seen one account of someone having battery issues. (The thread you posted) I have never used a trickle charger, and never disconnected my battery during storage months. No issues.

You mention the fuel jetting too, but there isn’t inherently wrong with the jetting, the engine just benefits from increasing the jet size by about .002.


----------



## TomHodge

ZTMAN said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the Honda haters are frustrated Y2k preppers that still have 55 gal drums of MRE's in their basement.


I disagree, I am not a Honda hater just a Honda owner that thought he was buying a top notch snowblower. Hondas are well featured, well assembled with top quality materials. My only issue is that under certain conditions (common in my area) they clog.


----------



## Marlow

TomHodge said:


> I disagree, I am not a Honda hater just a Honda owner that thought he was buying a top notch snowblower. Hondas are well featured, well assembled with top quality materials. My only issue is that under certain conditions (common in my area) they clog.


You did buy a top notch snowblower though. I keep telling you there is a knack to operating it in the "perfect conditions" and give it time and you'll master it with no more issues.


----------



## jeffNB

CalgaryPT said:


> (I can put an laser tach on an 724 impeller if someone else can do the same on a pre-2016 model so we can compare).


FWIW, the HSS shop manual has specifications for the auger and impeller speeds: 

HSS928 (engine speed set to 3,600 RPM)
Auger 134 RPM 
Impeller 1,226 RPM 

HSS1332 (engine speed set to 3,500 RPM)
Auger 138 RPM 
Impeller 1,267 RPM


----------



## jrom

^^^
Adding to jeffNB's post above:

1991 HS624 (Max engine speed: 4,000 RPM)
Auger: 132 RPM
Impeller (called "Blower" in the shop manual): 1,447 RPM

1991 HS828 (Max engine speed: 3,600 RPM)
Auger: 125 RPM
Impeller/Blower: 1,370 RPM


----------



## jrom

Supplement to my shop manual, 2007:

HS724 (Max engine speed: 3,800 +/- 150 RPM)
Auger: 132 RPM (TA), 124 RPM (WA)
Impeller/Blower: 1,447 RPM (TA), 1,365 RPM (WA)

HS928 (Max engine speed: 3,600 +/- 150 RPM)
Auger: 125 RPM (TA, TAS, WA, WAS)
Impeller/Blower: 1,307 RPM (TA, TAS, WA, WAS)


----------



## leonz

I keep thinking the Honda impeller discs would benefit greatly from a flywheel weight welded to the back of the impeller judging by the engine performance and impeller speed figures you have. Or one could simply use a thick heavier impeller disc to weld the paddles to. A thicker impeller disc would be the easier way to do this as the impeller paddles would be slightly narrower in width.

It would shorten the depth/width of the impeller impeller in the housing and you could leave the impeller housing as is and just take a slightly smaller amount of snow into the housing per revolution. 

The other immediate benefit would be the reduced loading on the drive train and the engine as a slightly smaller amount of snow is being discharged per second with fewer clogging problems.

A ten pound flywheel impeller would be worth investigating as it would immediately add to the usable torque created by the engine.


----------



## drmerdp

jrom said:


> Supplement to my shop manual, 2007:
> 
> HS724 (Max engine speed: 3,800 +/- 150 RPM)
> Auger: 132 RPM (TA), 124 RPM (WA)
> Impeller/Blower: 1,447 RPM (TA), 1,365 RPM (WA)
> 
> HS928 (Max engine speed: 3,600 +/- 150 RPM)
> Auger: 125 RPM (TA, TAS, WA, WAS)
> Impeller/Blower: 1,307 RPM (TA, TAS, WA, WAS)


Good info. 

I finally dug out my laser tach I bought a year ago. Ill get a reading on my machine tomorrow.


----------



## Freddy Ford

The gentleman who was selling his 2014 HS1332TA that I looked at purchased the new HSS model as he wanted power steering. You can add him to the complaint list, as he showed me on his cell phone pictures of it clogging that he took to the dealer. Never any problems with the 2014 model he said. Dealer told him the engine might need to be tuned for increased RPM, and it's in the shop for that. Needless to say there is more evidence out there that this is more than user error.

Just saw this on Ebay, someone selling an "improved clog free chute". 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-Snow...142638?hash=item4412614cae:g:RdUAAOSwTm9aLcST
*
*


----------



## Marlow

Freddy Ford said:


> Just saw this on Ebay, someone selling an "improved clog free chute".
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-Snow...142638?hash=item4412614cae:g:RdUAAOSwTm9aLcST
> *
> *


That's just an oem chute with the collar trimmed down. If you believe the collar is the culprit, you can simply cut it off or trim it yourself. No need to buy that.


----------



## RedOctobyr

leonz said:


> The other immediate benefit would be the reduced loading on the drive train and the engine as a slightly smaller amount of snow is being discharged per second with fewer clogging problems.
> 
> A ten pound flywheel impeller would be worth investigating as it would immediately add to the usable torque created by the engine.


A flywheel does not create torque. It *does* help reduce your RPM drop during a brief heavy load. 

Maybe you'll drop from 3500 to 3400, instead of 3100, in a given amount of time. Or, thinking about differently, it might take 10 seconds of that load, instead of 2 seconds, to drop to 3100. This admittedly gives the appearance of added torque, for a short time. 

But the RPM will still be dropping if the engine's power can't keep up, you'll just slow the drop. Then it will take longer to speed up again. 

For a steady-state condition (like blowing a given heavy load for 60 seconds, vs 2 seconds) it won't change anything. You'll still drop to the eventual hypothetical 3100 in the example above. 

Turning the impeller into more of a flywheel would significantly increase the wear and strain on the augers drive belt. It would work quite a bit harder to get the heavier impeller up to speed each time you engage the augers.


----------



## leonz

I agree,

What I forgot to mention in detail last night was that the mine where I used to work used cast flywheels coming off the output shaft of a FUNK worm driven spur gearbox to add momentum and force to the belt feeder break primary rock crusher that was the example I neglected to go into detail about where the breaker had maintained a constant speed in all conditions while breaking the rock salt. 

If a new walk behind snow caster was built using a 10 horsepower engine or a small V twin from Yamaha or Honda using an exterior chain drive for the cross auger/impeller the open auger with the impeller paddles in the center of the cross auger housing would by eliminating the worm to spur gear drive could be driven at very high speeds of rotation 

Ideally it would have a track drive and be heavier for better traction while having a slower travel speed and the chute could be much taller and lined with slick sheet plastic. 


A closed auger like the toro 826's? could be used with serrated auger flighting.


I have a picture of a Berta tractor mounted 2 stage snow blower on the forum here that is not quite like the above design but it has no place for the snow to be stuck too as it has a closed cross auger with a round shield surrounding the center gearbox and a full length spatter shield to prevent a pice of ice from being ejected at a high velocity and hitting a pedestrian or an automobile. 






The better of the two evils is to re power with a larger gas engine or buy bigger snowcaster.


----------



## drmerdp

jrom said:


> Supplement to my shop manual, 2007:
> 
> HS724 (Max engine speed: 3,800 +/- 150 RPM)
> Auger: 132 RPM (TA), 124 RPM (WA)
> Impeller/Blower: 1,447 RPM (TA), 1,365 RPM (WA)
> 
> HS928 (Max engine speed: 3,600 +/- 150 RPM)
> Auger: 125 RPM (TA, TAS, WA, WAS)
> Impeller/Blower: 1,307 RPM (TA, TAS, WA, WAS)


OK, interesting findings....

For the record, I have an HSS928ATD, It has been outfitted with an OEM HSS1332 GX390 engine, and OEM HSS1332 3.5" drive pulley. 

Im using an inexpensive amazon laser tachometer. And my engine RPMs are from an amazon Hardline inductive tachometer.

Engine rpms - 3550rpms _ Impeller rpms - 1330rpms - 77.62 ft/s tip speed 340mm impeller

" “"................. 3800rpms _ " ".....................1420rpms - 82.88 ft/s tip speed 340mm impeller

My impeller kit increases my tip speed slightly over a bare impeller. 84.10 ft/s tip speed ~345mm impeller

I bumped my max rpm to 3800rpm, ....I'm a hot rodder...

Through many extrapolations. HSS928.. Impeller RPM - ~1250 - 72.96 ft/s tip speed 340mm impeller


HS724 (Max engine speed: 3,800 +/- 150 RPM) ——————— 62.59 ft/s tip speed 252mm impeller
Impeller/Blower: 1,447 RPM (TA)

HS928 (Max engine speed: 3,600 +/- 150 RPM) ——————— 67.31 ft/s tip speed 300mm impeller
Impeller/Blower: 1,307 RPM (TA, TAS, WA, WAS)

Does anyone have this info for an HS1332? I know that HS928 and HS1332 drive pulleys are different part numbers, so the 1332 is likely larger then 928.

Thank goodness for internet calculators.


----------



## RIT333

drmerdp

So, you have a Honda snowblower, fitted with a larger engine, and an impeller seal kit ? If so, then please do not point your chute North, because you can probably throw snow all the way to the Adirondack Mtns ! LOL


----------



## leonz

I could use that snow up here just to blow away the crap that state of new york leaves to create the daily End Of Driveway Monster using rock salt to create the "bare, wet road surface" to allow travel at posted speeds.

I look at these crazies driving at more than the posted speed limit or even higher and I just shake my head-many of them end up in the ditches below me because they have no snow tires or weight for traction.


----------



## drmerdp

RIT333 said:


> drmerdp
> 
> So, you have a Honda snowblower, fitted with a larger engine, and an impeller seal kit ? If so, then please do not point your chute North, because you can probably throw snow all the way to the Adirondack Mtns ! LOL


lol, I’ll keep it down to the Catskills.


----------



## rosco61

*Hss724*


----------



## CalgaryPT

ZTMAN said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the Honda haters are frustrated Y2k preppers that still have 55 gal drums of MRE's in their basement.


Best laugh of the day! :3tens:


----------



## RIT333

drmerdp said:


> lol, I’ll keep it down to the Catskills.


Maybe you could get a contract with some of the ski centers to deliver snow to them !


----------



## ZTMAN

Just got two inches of snow, then sleet, now rain. Wasn't going to get the Honda out, but I figured this would be a good test./

Now this is the type of snow that if you pushed a shovel five feet and tried to pick it up, your eyes would bulge.

The type of snow/ mush that makes grey slush snow cones.

Now mid you this is the first time I used my Honda . I am happy to report NO CLOGGING. Blew this muck with no problem, and threw it far.

Carry on.


----------



## tuffcalc

I just bought a new Honda HSS724CTD. Heavy sticky wet snow today. See videos - no clogging (sorry for my terrible shooting skills).


----------



## Beo Cin

8 inches of heavy snow. No clogging at all with my new HSS928ACTD, but i was afraid the engine would stall out and had to slow the machine down to a crawl (slowest setting). Bit under powered from other machines i've had in the past


----------



## northeast

Underpowered is what my opinion was also. I run a 1332 and re-jetting with a 300 rpm increase cures it.


----------



## DriverRider

tuffcalc said:


> I just bought a new Honda HSS724CTD. Heavy sticky wet snow today. See videos - no clogging (sorry for my terrible shooting skills).


Those are not the conditions the guys report clogging on, that snow is not even sticking to your augers.:wink2:


----------



## CalgaryPT

@tuffcalc You've got the same machine as mine, I love it. We got 10" in Calgary over the past two days. I used the smaller HS520 on the sidewalks, but got out the 724 for all the EOD's today now that the plows have gone by.

It went through everything like butter--blew it higher and further than any other machine in my neighbourhood. After almost two years I still love my machine. And for me, who also needs to do grasssed areas between homes, the tracks are a dream.

Enjoy your new toy


----------



## TomHodge

Got about 8" here Sunday, HSS928 handled everything properly. Except, our town heavily salts the roads and while I could handle most of the eod pile when I got to the soupy slush at the bottom I had a clog.


----------



## ZTMAN

You guys have to help me understand something. Why would anyone expect any snow blower to remove "soupy slush." They are called snow blowers for a reason, not muck blowers. I would not expect a snow blower to blow muck any more than I would expect my lawn mower to do a good job trimming hedges.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I dunno, I don't like shoveling snow, that's why I bought a blower. And I *really* don't like shoveling wet heavy snow that weighs a ton. That's the stuff that I really want the machine to do for me. 

I cleared stuff recently that was really just a soupy mess, by the street. It was a low-lying area, with some rain and melting, so it was water-logged snow. 

I have a different brand machine, with an impeller kit. It was working hard (and not throwing terribly far), but it blew it with no clogging, and no drama. 

Maybe it's unreasonable to some people to ask it to clear that stuff, but it seems very reasonable me, at least. It's the closest tool that I have for the job, anyways.


----------



## Beo Cin

northeast said:


> Underpowered is what my opinion was also. I run a 1332 and re-jetting with a 300 rpm increase cures it.


I might do that once I'm out of warranty in 2023. I got the free 2 year warranty extension special from honda that expires Feb 28 up here in Canada


----------



## RIT333

ZTMAN said:


> I would not expect a snow blower to blow muck any more than I would expect my lawn mower to do a good job trimming hedges.


Actually, a lawn mower does a great job with trimming hedges, but now, when I type on the keyboard, I am all thumbs ! LOL


----------



## DriverRider

ZTMAN said:


> You guys have to help me understand something. Why would anyone expect any snow blower to remove "soupy slush." They are called snow blowers for a reason, not muck blowers. I would not expect a snow blower to blow muck any more than I would expect my lawn mower to do a good job trimming hedges.


Many of the guys reporting problems are long time Honda loyalists who never had issues in their many years with previous models, so they would know if something is not right.


----------



## ZTMAN

Understand DriverRider. I can see expectations of blowing wet heavy snow, but I would not even attempt to blow the wet muck that is full of corrosives. Brings up memories of the photos of brand new snow blowers with rust/ corrosion that another member posted. Seller leaves them out on the sidewalk where the salt apparently comes in contact with them causing brand new blowers to rust.

I am not a Honda kool aid drinker. Owned many brands of blowers over the years. Just happened to buy a Honda this year and based on very limited use, and happy so far.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## TomHodge

My previous blower wouldn’t blow it but would slowly throw it 4or5 feet, and not clog.


----------



## ticolaq

Beo Cin said:


> I might do that once I'm out of warranty in 2023. I got the free 2 year warranty extension special from honda that expires Feb 28 up here in Canada


I would like to know what procedure did you take to obtain Honda's 2-year warranty?
I bought my Hss1332 on November 24th! 
Do you go through the seller to get this extra guarantee? 
Thank you for your reply !!


----------



## Marlow

ticolaq said:


> I would like to know what procedure did you take to obtain Honda's 2-year warranty?
> I bought my Hss1332 on November 24th!
> Do you go through the seller to get this extra guarantee?
> Thank you for your reply !!


They didn't have that promo on back in Nov, so unfortunately you wouldn't qualify for it. Take solace in the fact you likely wouldn't have ever needed it anyway! :smile_big:


----------



## Marlow

Beo Cin said:


> I might do that once I'm out of warranty in 2023. I got the free 2 year warranty extension special from honda that expires Feb 28 up here in Canada


I wouldn't worry about it. The chances of them checking the jet is slim to none and if you're that worried just pop the stock jet back in before you put it in for service.


----------



## [email protected]

Beo Cin said:


> I might do that once I'm out of warranty in 2023.


Can't speak for Honda Canada, but in the USA, Honda will never 'void' your warranty, even if you mod the product. However, if your mods result in a failure or malfunction, and not a genuine factory defect, Honda will decline to pay for repairs. But, if you do a jet change, and the recoil starter fails, they are not related, so Honda would cover the starter repair cost, even if you admit to a jet change. Defects are covered, no matter what mods you make.


----------



## drmerdp

[email protected] said:


> Can't speak for Honda Canada, but in the USA, Honda will never 'void' your warranty, even if you mod the product. However, if your mods result in a failure or malfunction, and not a genuine factory defect, Honda will decline to pay for repairs. But, if you do a jet change, and the recoil starter fails, they are not related, so Honda would cover the starter repair cost, even if you admit to a jet change. Defects are covered, no matter what mods you make.


I wonder how Honda USA feels about my machine. Still under warranty till December. Maybe.


----------



## bigtim1985

Used my HSS928AT for the first time today. It was about 3 inches of snow compacted into 1-1/2 inches of soupy mess. Zero clogging and the blower threw it a good 20 feet. Very happy as I was nervous after reading about all of the clogging issues. I could have just shoveled it, but I wanted to give the new machine a test. Looking forward to a big storm to give it a workout.


----------



## TomHodge

Owned my new 928AATD for 6 weeks now. 9" on sunday and 10 yesterday, the blower worked well on both days. EOD was nearly waist high but moving as slow as the machine would go, I got through the high, hard crap. Be rejetting to #92 as soon as I get the time.


----------



## Freddy Ford

Here's a plow attachment for those that must use their machine in slush puppie conditions. It's even labeled slush plow.


----------



## tabora

Freddy Ford said:


> Here's a plow attachment for those that must use their machine in slush puppie conditions. It's even labeled slush plow.


Unfortunately, the manufacturer's web site states that it will not work with Honda snowblowers (but they don't distinguish between HS & HSS models, so that may not be entirely correct).

https://slushplow.com/
 *From:* Slushplow. com [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Thursday, February 08, 2018 7:58 PM
*To:* Andy Tabor
*Subject:* Honda

I'm sorry we don't fit the Hondas the reason why the housing is not shaped like a box and the brackets will not fit. Sorry about that. Thank you for your inquiry


----------



## TJJ

Yamaha has a nice plow attachment:


----------



## CalgaryPT

TJJ said:


> Yamaha has a nice plow attachment:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJxAzQUNIQs


In a parallel universe there is probably a Japanese Snowblower Forum where guys debate the merits of Fluid Film for hardwood log pushing vs. cooking spray for softwood log pushing. 

Then some new guy chimes in that he got a 4 foot log stuck in his Honda chute and this must be a manufacture's defect in the new log pushers because last year's Honda could throw a 8 foot Japanese Oak 50 feet!

I'm pretty sure that's what this guy was saying. 

Except I don't speak Japanese. But I'm pretty sure.


----------



## vmax29

Yamaha will have you Loggin not cloggin in no time flat! 

I do like the fact that it flips up to double as a bucket extender type thing!


----------



## drmerdp

vmax29 said:


> Yamaha will have you Loggin not cloggin in no time flat!
> 
> I do like the fact that it flips up to double as a bucket extender type thing!


lol


----------



## FullThrottle

You will probably will see someone manufacture one of those for a Honda,looks like it might be good for 2 " of snow since it's not enough to blow. and you could clear the driveway like a plow. 



drmerdp said:


> lol


----------



## tabora

This rig looks like a much more serious/useful snowblower plow blade... The user reviews on the Slush Plow were not favorable.

* Anself 39-inch Snow Tapered Plow Blade for Snow Thrower - $165.75
Anself 31-inch Snow Tapered Plow Blade for Snow Thrower - $152.08 (eBay = **$136.94)
* 
This snow plow blade, which can be mounted on a gasoline-powered snow thrower, is perfect for removing snow from paved surfaces, such as driveways and sidewalks. 

 And it can be used on other pedestrian paved surfaces of both residential and commercial properties.
 Made of sturdy steel, the blade can be adjusted in 5 angles and has a wide working width and a great load capacity.
 Material: Steel
 Blade Height: 17"
 Width of the bracket is adjustable from 10.6"-33.5"


----------



## CalgaryPT

Every time I see blades, either for blowers or ATVs, I think of a former neighbour who had a disagreement with another neighbour over barking dogs. In retaliation he pushed all the neighbourhood snow onto his driveway and sidewalk whenever there was a storm.

I remember seeing that YouTube vid where some [email protected]$ crazy neighbour fires up a bulldozer and takes his revenge on his neighbours.

It also seems like a lot of work to get in the last word over a barking dog complaint.


----------



## leonz

*Yamaha snow plow*



vmax29 said:


> Yamaha will have you Loggin not cloggin in no time flat!
> 
> I do like the fact that it flips up to double as a bucket extender type thing!





:bowing::bowing::icon_wow2::3tens:


----------



## leonz

In the Yamaha Snow Blower Force I sense a disturbance! See can I, a Yamaha Tracked RTV with a Yamaha V twin powered single stage snow blower to counter the threat of the Empire to the Resistance on the ice planet Hoth.


----------



## FullThrottle

I like the feature on the one in the previous post where you can lift the plow up when you want to blow the snow.Don't think throwing logs would be a good idea lol.




tabora said:


> This rig looks like a much more serious/useful snowblower plow blade... The user reviews on the Slush Plow were not favorable.
> 
> * Anself 39-inch Snow Tapered Plow Blade for Snow Thrower - $165.75
> Anself 31-inch Snow Tapered Plow Blade for Snow Thrower - $152.08 (eBay = **$136.94)
> *
> This snow plow blade, which can be mounted on a gasoline-powered snow thrower, is perfect for removing snow from paved surfaces, such as driveways and sidewalks.
> 
> And it can be used on other pedestrian paved surfaces of both residential and commercial properties.
> Made of sturdy steel, the blade can be adjusted in 5 angles and has a wide working width and a great load capacity.
> Material: Steel
> Blade Height: 17"
> Width of the bracket is adjustable from 10.6"-33.5"


----------



## TJJ

FullThrottle said:


> I like the feature on the one in the previous post where you can lift the plow up when you want to blow the snow.Don't think throwing logs would be a good idea lol.


That was an innovative Japanese salesman trying to find some summertime usage for snowblowers


----------



## TJJ

btw. have you noticed that also Yamaha is now using on some bigger models similar chute's lower end extension as Honda? But at least that is easy to remove. But surely they are trying to gain something with this? It almost makes me try to install an DYI version of that and test it...


----------



## FullThrottle

Do you mean adding a Teflon type extension to the chute collar?


QUOTE=TJJ;1498098]btw. have you noticed that also Yamaha is now using on some bigger models similar chute's lower end extension as Honda? But at least that is easy to remove. But surely they are trying to gain something with this? It almost makes me try to install an DYI version of that and test it...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marlow

TJJ said:


> But surely they are trying to gain something with this?


It's to keep all the snow flowing up the chute instead of some spilling out onto the bucket. It's functional and removing it solves nothing.


----------



## drmerdp

TJJ said:


> btw. have you noticed that also Yamaha is now using on some bigger models similar chute's lower end extension as Honda? But at least that is easy to remove. But surely they are trying to gain something with this? It almost makes me try to install an DYI version of that and test it...


It’s been talked about briefly. The question is does it sit up straight and parallel to the back of the chute, or taper in like the HSS chute collar.


----------



## TJJ

FullThrottle said:


> Do you mean adding a Teflon type extension to the chute collar?


Yes, something like that. With powdery snow would that add more exit speed and lessen chute's lower portion "snowdust"? Or is an impeller kit the answer? I have enough throw distance already. Just thinking ahead possible next summer's tweaks...


----------



## FullThrottle

It might be OK for the powder snow,but I would think it would have a tendency to clog up if your are blowing a slushy/wet /EOD snow, with the chute collar extension."just my opinion", 



TJJ said:


> Yes, something like that. With powdery snow would that add more exit speed and lessen chute's lower portion "snowdust"? Or is an impeller kit the answer? I have enough throw distance already. Just thinking ahead possible next summer's tweaks...


----------



## TJJ

FullThrottle said:


> It might be OK for the powder snow,but I would think it would have a tendency to clog up if your are blowing a slushy/wet /EOD snow, with the chute extension."just my opinion",


 Yes, I know. If I ever manage to build and install it, I will have to make it easily removable without tools.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> It’s been talked about briefly. The question is does it sit up straight and parallel to the back of the chute, or taper in like the HSS chute collar.


Looks parallel to my eyes :nerd:


----------



## tabora

I was actually thinking of cutting off my HSS1332 "tapered" collar as *jeffNB* did and replacing it with the Yamaha one. Looks like a simple bolt-on that would have both the non-taper and the slick material going for it. Any of you Canadians have the dimensions / part number of that piece from the YT1332?


----------



## DriverRider

FullThrottle said:


> It might be OK for the powder snow,but I would think it would have a tendency to clog up if your are blowing a slushy/wet /EOD snow, with the chute collar extension."just my opinion",


No reports of clogging for the Yamaha so their different design/implementation of fan, discharge opening and chute collar probably works wouldn't you think?


----------



## FullThrottle

I thought I saw a post on here where some folks were having clogging problems with their Yammy.So like you say maybe with the collar extension as mention in the previous post may not be an issue with wet slushy/EOD snow.Just from reading about the older Honda HS versus the newer Honda HSS where they extended the chute their appears it is part of the reason for clogging issues. 
But the different design on the Yammy Collar were it exits,versus the Honda HSS collar,maybe he wouldn't have any problems with the wet snow versus the powder snow.jmo.others may see it different.




DriverRider said:


> No reports of clogging for the Yamaha so their different design/implementation of fan, discharge opening and chute collar probably works wouldn't you think?


----------



## leonz

What you are referring to is a high speed chopped stop and go video of a Yamaha snow blower with no voice or simple normal speed playback that marlow uploaded.

This Yamaha snow blower was plugged with wet heavy snow that was almost shaved ice in consistency.

1. We have no idea where this occurred
2. how it was operated or how experienced the operator was 
3. what the engine speed was 
4. what the ground speed was to cause the complete jamming of the cross auger and impeller housings.

With something like that video on youtube or somewhere else it does not help the potential buyer of a snow blower of any 
type or brand as they are seeing only what the person doing the editing has done and as result the entire thing is suspect
provided the viewer has some knowledge about self propelled walk behind snow blowers.


----------



## Marlow

DriverRider said:


> No reports of clogging for the Yamaha so their different design/implementation of fan, discharge opening and chute collar probably works wouldn't you think?


No reports? Really? The following video has been posted on here and talked about in depth. Just because you didn't see the reports, doesn't mean there were none. Combine that with the fact that it's mostly Canadians and Americans on here, for every Yamaha snowblower sold between those two countries(yes, I know USA doesn't sell them) there are thousands of honda's sold so you're bound to hear more about Honda. 

Slow the video down and check the 1:15 mark






Snowblowers clog, period. It's not unique to Honda or Yamaha or anybody else. It happens to them all.


----------



## FullThrottle

I sure looks like it clogged to me.

QUOTE=Marlow;1499146]No reports? Really? The following video has been posted on here and talked about in depth. Just because you didn't see the reports, doesn't mean there were none. Combine that with the fact that it's mostly Canadians and Americans on here, for every Yamaha snowblower sold between those two countries(yes, I know USA doesn't sell them) there are thousands of honda's sold so you're bound to hear more about Honda. 

Slow the video down and check the 1:15 mark






Snowblowers clog, period. It's not unique to Honda or Yamaha or anybody else. It happens to them all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## YSHSfan

The Yamaha video seems like either done on purpose to show clogging (IMO), or the user does not know how to use the unit.....


----------



## leonz

:10::rock::bowing:


----------



## Marlow

YSHSfan said:


> The Yamaha video seems like either done on purpose to show clogging (IMO), or the user does not know how to use the unit.....


LOL of course a "YS fan" would say that. What it shows to me is a yamaha clogging to the point where the snow needs to be physically dug out of the chute. I agree user ability plays a big role. If you want to speculate beyond that, fine. But it is what it is.

Anyway, I remain of the opinion that all snowblowers are prone to clog. And the reason why there are so few reports of yamaha's clogging is because there are so few yamaha's sold, period. There are very few out there. None sold in america and in Canada Honda drastically outsells them. You don't hear about them because there are relative to Honda none(very few) out there to hear about.

Don't get me wrong, I do believe the Yamaha is a great snowblower. But I just don't think it is better(nor worse) than Honda. They're both cream of the crop and neither are flawless.


----------



## tabora

It's that funky Japanese snow... 

He says: "I snowplow around my house with a snowblower. When I started using it, I thought that snow removal around my house was impossible, but I became accustomed to operation. Actually, it would be easier for a large snow removing machine of about 20 horsepower, but it seems just fine in this size considering the time when it was buried in the snow."


----------



## TJJ

tabora said:


> I was actually thinking of cutting off my HSS1332 "tapered" collar as *jeffNB* did and replacing it with the Yamaha one. Looks like a simple bolt-on that would have both the non-taper and the slick material going for it. Any of you Canadians have the dimensions / part number of that piece from the YT1332?


I'm not from Canada but here goes:
Part number is: 7BB-R1745-01
Here is a Japanese page with few pictures:
??????????????????????? ???1 (YT1280/YT1390/YS1390)


----------



## YSHSfan

tabora said:


> I was actually thinking of cutting off my HSS1332 "tapered" collar as *jeffNB* did and replacing it with the Yamaha one. Looks like a simple bolt-on that would have both the non-taper and the slick material going for it. Any of you Canadians have the dimensions / part number of that piece from the YT1332?


There are two Yamaha Canada Dealer forum members (one is the Administrator) at the Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club forum, you can contact them for parts schematics and prices including shipping to US (I've done it in the past).


----------



## tabora

Thanks, TJJ, that's perfect! I'm going to order both the collar and the chute liner as well.


----------



## RedOctobyr

TJJ said:


> I'm not from Canada but here goes:
> Part number is: 7BB-R1745-01
> Here is a Japanese page with few pictures:
> ??????????????????????? ???1 (YT1280/YT1390/YS1390)


At that page, there was a link to something else, which seems interesting. It seems to be a liner for the impeller's outlet, and also shows a steel "collar" that would appear to choke down the output from the impeller. Rather than just providing a sleeve that sort of closes up the open side of the chute. 

??????????????? ??? (YT1280/YT1390/YS1390)

But I'm not familiar with the Yamaha machines, sorry if this is just a normal thing that's on all their blowers. It just seemed a bit reminiscent of the collars on the HSS blowers. But I don't own either one, so I may be way off.


----------



## leonz

Its nice to see that Yamaha Nippon LTD. still refers to their snow blowers as "Jet Shooters" after all these years.

The "convex replaceable impeller output liner" on the exit point of the impeller volute housing (the white piece) is a cast piece of solid slick liner that is bolted into place and is replaceable.

The convex curve in impeller housing volute and the convex curve in the slick slick liner casting that you see allows the snow and ice being ejected to gain velocity as it exits the impeller housing which is benefited by the slick liner. 

If you look below the liner you can see the flat head bolts securing it through the wall of the impeller outlet housing where there are two nuts securing them in place to hold the liner.

The impeller housing also has a narrow slick sheet liner that is held in place with 4 flat head bolts secured with nuts on the outside.


----------



## tabora

WOW! That Yamaha plow blade attachment goes for 58,000 Japanese Yen = 533.84 US Dollars, not including shipping... Ouch.


----------



## tabora

tabora said:


> Thanks, TJJ, that's perfect! I'm going to order both the collar and the chute liner as well.


Or maybe not!

The Japan dealer's price before shipping is:
7BB-R1715-01 Jet Shooter Shoot (YT 1280 / YT 1390 / YS 1390) 6,019円 = $55.37 
7BB-R1745-01 Jet Shooter Cover 1 (YT 1280 / YT 1390 / YS 1390) 2,176円 = $20.02 

And the Canada dealer's price is:
Large chute glide $149.47 …available
Smaller chute glide $77.68….8-10 days out of Japan
Shipping to Maine $37.00 with a tracking #
* Total $264.15 CDN….$211.00 USD at today's exchange rate.

Too much $$$ for an experiment. I'll just wait and see if I ever experience any clogging with the new 110 jet @ 3650 RPM. Hopefully not!

*


----------



## tabora

Freddy Ford said:


> Will tune the carb most likely and add some side skids.


Hi Freddy,

Where are you located in Maine? I'm in Cape Elizabeth. You're welcome to come try out my lightly modified HSS1332ATD on my drive the next time it snows to see how it works for you. (Feeling kind of like Tom Sawyer here...)

Andy Tabor


----------



## Freddy Ford

tabora said:


> Hi Freddy,
> 
> Where are you located in Maine? I'm in Cape Elizabeth. You're welcome to come try out my lightly modified HSS1332ATD on my drive the next time it snows to see how it works for you. (Feeling kind of like Tom Sawyer here...)
> 
> Andy Tabor


Hi Andy,
I live in China, just past China Lake. It's to the east of Waterville as a reference. Appreciate the offer. I am going to wait until I put a couple hours on my machine before messing with anything. I have new jets when/if I feel it's necessary, but I'm 99% sure it will benefit from re-jetting due to it being CARB certified. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## jrom

I think it's great when forum members offer others a chance to try out their machines. I offer the same to anyone who may want to come out to Glen Arbor, MI to try a (built in 2015) HSS1332ATD, not re-jetted...yet...but soon.


----------



## tabora

Freddy Ford said:


> I live in China, just past China Lake.


Know the area well... My wife's family used to have a place in Palermo, and we drive through China on our way to our place on Vinalhaven, via the Rockland ferry, when we're coming down from the north.

BTW, the Tom Sawyer offer extends to any other forum members, as well...


----------



## jrom

Some of my wife's family live in York Beach and Kennebunkport.

What a beautiful part of the country you guys live in.



tabora said:


> Know the area well... My wife's family...


----------



## tabora

jrom said:


> Some of my wife's family live in York Beach and Kennebunkport.
> 
> What a beautiful part of the country you guys live in.


Most parts of the world have beauty, but I'm very lucky to have this right at the end of my street...


----------



## drmerdp

jrom said:


> I think it's great when forum members offer others a chance to try out their machines. I offer the same to anyone who may want to come out to Glen Arbor, MI to try a (built in 2015) HSS1332ATD, not re-jetted...yet...but soon.





tabora said:


> Hi Freddy,
> 
> Where are you located in Maine? I'm in Cape Elizabeth. You're welcome to come try out my lightly modified HSS1332ATD on my drive the next time it snows to see how it works for you. (Feeling kind of like Tom Sawyer here...)
> 
> Andy Tabor



Love it. Community, and comradery.

Tabora, that is quite a view.


----------



## jrom

Lucky indeed. Very cool.

Since we're the guys offering open house Honda HSS tryouts, here's a view a couple of miles from my house and actually just down the road.

Photo by Mike Norton. In case you see this Mike.










A view from South Manitou Island [left one from 1st photo] looking towards Glen Arbor. Shipwreck of the Francisco Morazan (Here since November 27, 1960).



















- Joe



tabora said:


> Most parts of the world have beauty, but I'm very lucky to have this right at the end of my street...


----------



## leonz

I forgot to add that by installing a cast slick liner with a convex opening eliminates the need to create a curved cupped impeller paddle too.


:3tens::bowing::nicetopic:


----------



## tabora

drmerdp said:


> Love it. Community, and comradery.
> 
> Tabora, that is quite a view.


Thanks! Joe's is very nice, as well. I see that you're in Sparta - my main (not Maine :biggrin office used to be in Mahwah, and my apartment was in Greenwood Lake. Used to bike out your way quite a bit. Pretty there, too!


----------



## drmerdp

tabora said:


> Thanks! Joe's is very nice, as well. I see that you're in Sparta - my main (not Maine :biggrin office used to be in Mahwah, and my apartment was in Greenwood Lake. Used to bike out your way quite a bit. Pretty there, too!


Yes sir, moved here around 3 years ago. I love it. Much more snow than my previous location, hence the snowblower addiction. lol


----------



## fun123fun321

My brother and I both have a HSS724 and both snowblower clogs during wet snow.

My previous Craftman from sears with an Chinese made engine and it has never clogged.

Shame on you HONDA!!!!


----------



## tabora

fun123fun321 said:


> My brother and I both have a HSS724 and both snowblower clogs during wet snow.
> 
> My previous Craftman from sears with an Chinese made engine and it has never clogged.
> 
> Shame on you HONDA!!!!


You should read through the forum threads on re-jetting, expectations prior to break-in period completion, comparing performance to fully broken-in machines, and RPM setting. With a new machine, allowances must be made, and there are also easy performance improvements to be gained in the meantime by increasing main jet size. Not really Honda's fault that C.A.R.B. requirements are so strict.


----------



## northeast

Don’t let Honda off the hook this easy. They should have put larger cc engines on them. IMO a 28 inch bucket should be larger then 270cc no matter what jetting it has and the 1332 should have had the 440cc on it if you are jetting then this lean. Honda saved a few bucks and left it to us to figure out so yeah shame on Honda. You don’t sell a snowblower for this kind of money that does now blow snow and if you want it to blow snow you have to modify it. And evidently by modifying it we are breaking federal law so again shame on Honda.


----------



## drmerdp

I personally like how ariens pro models have the 420cc engine on both the 28” and 32” models. 

The GX390 on a 28” is beastly. I wish I rejetted my gx270 when I had it. Maybe I would have never done a GX390 swap....

On second thought, I probably would have done it anyway. I’m kind of nutty like that. Even my chainsaws have port-work.


----------



## Itsa62vette

Well add me to the list of unhappy customers, 7" of snow and it was far from slop and my brand new HSS928AATD choked. I bought this machine on Honda's reputation and it's my fault for not doing more research. BTW the chute and every other part had a good coating of Fluid Film.

Honda should own up to this!!!!!


----------



## Freddy Ford

Well, after a snowfall recently I went out and purposefully tried to clog my new HSS1332. As I posted previously, this section on reports of clogging led me to cross the Honda off my list and order an Ariens Rapidtrack 32. After that deal fell through due to dealer error (long story), I ordered the Honda. I was still nervous but read many postings and watched videos on how the issue can be directly related to poorly tuned machines, jetting, etc... Re-jetting to me is standard issue today with all power equipment with emission standards, so that doens't bother me. I have not re-jet my machine yet but will, as it seemed to run very well with no hunting at all. I went to melting snow piles and slush that is the wettest stuff I will ever put a snowblower through. Anything wetter or more slushy I would plow and deem completely unsuitable for a snowblower. End result: NO CLOGGING! I tried very hard to get the machine to clog at multiple properties but I am very happy to report it was stellar. This is a huge load off my mind and I know that after re-jetting the engine will be even stronger as demonstrated by other members. My old Ariens HydroPro 28 with the Briggs was a little more powerful, but after re-jetting I think they'll be about equal because the difference was small (mind you that was a 28", and the Honda is 32"). The Honda was vastly superior in functionality to the Ariens and addressed all my issues with that machine.

I don't dispute the people who complain about the clogging but in my real-world scenarios with the machine I have, it is not a problem. Thank freaking God.


----------



## vmax29

Best of luck with it Freddy. Good choice. I re-jetted the carb but hasn’t snowed since. I took it out in the side yard. Runs very smooth right off warm up. Seems to have more throttle control range. From what others have posted in the forum it should be dialed in nice.


----------



## fins1up

Purchased the HSS724AAWD (wheeled version) Dec 2016. Works great as long as the snow is lightweight. The depth of light snow doesn't seem to matter it handles it without any problems. I really like the instant starting and it's quite easy to control once you get the hang of it. 

That said, when the snow is wet and heavy it's a totally different machine requiring constant effort to keep it from clogging up the chute. A plug gets created that has to be removed manually before continuing. To make matters worse, I sold my old Toro (I bought it years ago at Lowes for $550) to a neighbor a couple of houses down the street. My Honda plugs up while his Toro just keeps going without clogging. I'm hoping Honda comes up with a modification for the discharge chute.


----------



## Itsa62vette

Very expensive mistake, I could have stuck with my old Simplicity and saved $$$$$$





FullThrottle said:


> Don't feel bad Bud,several Owners have the same problem,I bought mine on Honda's Reputation,that reputation was built on the older Honda's not the newer HSS models.live and learn through our mistakes I guess.


----------



## tabora

if you haven't done the jet/RPM mods.


----------



## FullThrottle

:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:



tabora said:


> if you haven't done the jet/RPM mods.


----------



## rfw1953

*Never say never!*

Well, after 1.75 seasons with my 2016 32" Honda, I experienced severe clogging. We just got 7" of very heavy dense wet snow. I got the SB out yesterday and sure enough, even at slow speed I experienced such severe clogging that I couldn't clear the driveway. To be totally truthful, I didn't spray the chute with anything since I had never experienced this issue in the past, but I did yesterday. The base was slushy due to temps in the mid 30's. Not sure anything would have been able to clear it. Otherwise, no other issues to mention. The SB still works extremely well, except for this one clogging experience. Oh well...I guess clogging can happen.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Personally, I wouldn't inclined to just accept that, though. I don't own a Honda, sadly, the nicest machine I've owned are by Ariens. 

But with an impeller kit, mine has not clogged on me, in about 4 years of use. This winter we had 2 storms with some seriously wet & heavy snow (just concrete, fantastic for snowballs). One was about a foot. Neither time did it clog. At times it wasn't throwing far, but it never clogged, and I was able to clear my driveway without trouble. 

Merely my opinion, but wet snow doesn't excuse being unable to use a top-of-the-line machine to clear your driveway. Regardless of whether you've sprayed the chute with anything (I don't use any sprays with mine). I wouldn't be happy with that scenario.


----------



## drmerdp

rfw1953 said:


> Well, after 1.75 seasons with my 2016 32" Honda, I experienced severe clogging. We just got 7" of very heavy dense wet snow. I got the SB out yesterday and sure enough, even at slow speed I experienced such severe clogging that I couldn't clear the driveway. To be totally truthful, I didn't spray the chute with anything since I had never experienced this issue in the past, but I did yesterday. The base was slushy due to temps in the mid 30's. Not sure anything would have been able to clear it. Otherwise, no other issues to mention. The SB still works extremely well, except for this one clogging experience. Oh well...I guess clogging can happen.


I’m a bit of a broken record, but mod the chute and up the main jet. Remove the collar or contact me about my modded chutes. 

Its not worth the heart ache of dealing with a door stop of slush stuck in the chute. Especially when it’s so easy to rectify. 

It’s arguably the best snowblower in America with one hitch. Grab the bull by the horns and fix it.


----------



## CalgaryPT

A real mixed bag of good and bad. Even though I haven't had a stall on my tracked HSS724, I plan to both re-jet and add impeller kit this summer.


----------



## Nikos

I re-jetted my HSS1332ATD blower before the storm with a 42 jet and adjusted the max rpms to 3600. 

Once again, my blower clogged during the most recent noreaster. It only clogged once after the re-jetting compared to at least 5 times during the previous storm before the tuning. 

I have noticed that the blower only clogs with a certain wet snow mix and temp after I stop the augers for about a minute and then resume. The problem usually occurs after a minute (or so) pause from snow throwing.

Seems like any snow left in the metal chute during a pause allows it to freeze, adhere and initiate the clogging process. I previously had a Toro PowerMax with a non-metallic chute and it never clogged on me once in the 11 years I have used it.

I went to the Honda website and gave the HSS1332ATD a review reflecting on its dismal performance and checked the box that allows Honda to contact me.

I received an automated email today which is included below:

_We are contacting you in response to your concerns regarding the problems you are having with your snow blower. We apologize for any inconvenience this might have caused.

Honda is aware of the situation of the chute clogging and not being able to throw snow. Our model engineers are evaluating the problem. 

We have determined this issue only occurs with certain conditions of snow (wet) along with only happening in certain areas of the United States.

The engineers are on alert and will be able to go at moment’s notice to duplicate the problem with the snow blower when weather conditions are exact to reproduce the clogging of the chute. 

Once Honda has determined how to correct the problem your dealer will be notified.

We do apologize for any inconvenience this might have caused and thank you for allowing us
to review and respond.

Honda Power Equipment
Customer Relations_


----------



## bigtim1985

I'm impressed that Honda is admitting there is an issue with clogging with certain consistency snow. I know re-jetting, impeller kits, ect. will make things better, but there's definitely an issue. The last storm when my Honda HSS928at clogged several times, I took out my Ariens deluxe 28 sho and it didn't clog once. The Honda may be better built for the long haul, but the ariens sure seems to work better from my hands on experience. My old Hs828 never clogged either.


----------



## TomHodge

Perhaps it is just Honda’s humour showing through.


----------



## Bob_S

From what I can tell from these threads, my guess is that the regon is the Northeast.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

Bob_S said:


> From what I can tell from these threads, my guess is that the regon is the Northeast.


Northwest United States also.


----------



## TomHodge

I contacted their support regarding clogging and got the same canned reply. I may be a cynic, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Canned though it may be, it's at least an acknowledgement of the issue. That's something, anyways. 

Hopefully they can simulate & reproduce conditions that cause clogging, using some other material. I think Consumer Reports uses sawdust, or maybe wet sawdust. 

Because if they have to wait until November or something to confirm how it behaves, that won't help with developing a speedy solution.


----------



## DriverRider

Only USA machines? This thread has quite a few complaints from the northern neighbors. With the long overdue acknowledgement I suspect a design change is in the works and are re-tooling for it with little fanfare.:redface:


----------



## northeast

I had a long conversation with Honda today. I purchased a hss928 in March of last year. The first storm this winter I used the machine for about two hours. It clogged so often that I put it back in the truck and left it there deciding to finish the storm with just my ariens pro28 and subbing out 8 of my driveways to a friend in the business. The ariens did not clog once all day. I immediately contacted the dealer (Nashua power) and they told me there was nothing wrong with the machine. After a long talk with them they offered me $1400 in trade. I was furious the machine does not work and they know it I thought. IMO there is no way any machine should have had a problem with this storm never mind a $2800.00 machine. Having the dealership wash their hands of it so quickly left me furious and looking for a new dealership. The search brought me to Robinson’s hardware and they convinced me the 1332 would not clog and offered me a reasonable price for the 928. 

The 1332 was better in respect that it did not clog up like the 928 did. However it was still a sick dog. The machine was lazy boring and darn right slow. The engine was acting like it was never under load the exhaust note never changed, it never dug down for the next gear. Still there something not right with this machine I thought so I spent serveral hours talking with small engine builders. There was some great conversations had and we decided the carburetor needed to be re jetted. I went out to .042 based on their recommendations, the machine blew snow like an animal it was hungry for all the snow I could feed into it and it blew it a mile. I was so impressed I ran down to Robinson’s hardware and traded in my hydro28 for another 1332. The 1332’s have been great really they are amazing once re jetted. 

The purchase of the 9/28 cost me a loss of 800 dollars. I contacted Honda today to inquired about Honda working with me on the loss I incurred. Now that Honda is admitting there is indeed a problem I would think they would want to make right by there customers. Being a commercial customer I don’t have the luxury to wait a year for a fix. 

Honda called me back this afternoon and we talked for about a half hour. Honda’s position is they will not refund me the $800 dollars because “the machine is good in certain snow conditions”. She then said that the 928 was under warranty when I traded it in and I should have brought the machine back for warranty work. I said there was nothing to fix Honda was denying there was a problem. Next remark from her I kid you not was to have my 1332s chutes altered under warranty when they have a fix available. Now I am on the floor. I said how can you tell me I should not have traded the 928 in and instead had warranty work done to it that does not yet exists! We went around this merry go round for 20 minuets. 

So Honda’s position is yes there a problem with the machine, yes we will fix it under warranty when we have a fix available. You should have had your machine fixed under warranty in December a full 3 months before we are even admitting there is a problem. And the best one “there is no problem with the machine because it works in some types of snow”.

Now I honestly was not looking for a check for 800 bucks. Maybe make a token offer to your customer a dealer credit or something. But the absolute refusal to make an attempt to own even one ounce of this problem has me wanting to file a small claims case for my $800 bucks back.


----------



## Nikos

Best thing to do is get video of the recurring clogging. Honda's advertising is misleading since they claim that their high end HSS machines are "unlikely" to clog which is obviously not true. 

With the unusually high count of people having recurring clogging issues with these machines, this should fall under the category of "false advertising" and Honda should be held accountable since their machines do not perform as they state.

My 3 year warrantee is due to expire in August and I need Honda to step up with a resolution soon for such a pricey machine. If Toro, at half the price, could design a chute that doesn't clog (mine never clogged for 11 faithful years) then Honda needs to justify to its customer base why our machines become crippled in wet snow.


----------



## leonz

You can take the dealer to small claims court and "they" have to respond to that as they sold you a machine that did not perform as specified. 

Suing them in small claims court will get their attention and force them to come out from behind the sales counter muttering to them selves.


No popcorn emogee but I will hide :behindsofa:


----------



## northeast

leonz said:


> You can take the dealer to small claims court and "they" have to respond to to that as you sold a machine that did not perform as specified.
> 
> Suing them in small claims court will get their attention and force them to come out from behind the sales counter muttering to them selves.
> 
> 
> No popcorn emogee but I will hide


I guess I could name both Honda and the dealer in the suit.


----------



## RIT333

leonz said:


> You can take the dealer to small claims court and "they" have to respond to to that as you sold a machine that did not perform as specified.
> 
> Suing them in small claims court will get their attention and force them to come out from behind the sales counter muttering to them selves.
> 
> 
> No popcorn emogee but I will hide :behindsofa:


While it may get their attention, I doubt if you'd win the case. It works in 98% of the snow conditions and they never stated that it would work in "every" snow condition. With Honda's deep pockets, you'll never win in court. Just my $0.02


----------



## northeast

I think I have a avenue to beat Honda’s position if the try that argument. I will use their own advertising against them. The 1900 pound per minute claim is only possible if it blows heavy snow and it does not. Math does not lie!


----------



## RedOctobyr

Nikos said:


> Best thing to do is get video of the recurring clogging.
> 
> My 3 year warrantee is due to expire in August and I need Honda to step up with a resolution soon for such a pricey machine.


I think the idea of getting a video is a good one. Even if it doesn't answer every question for Honda, it presumably can't hurt for them to be able to actually see the clogging. 

As far as warranty, I would certainly hope that any fix would be available even for machines out of warranty, or I would be livid. If a fix isn't released until your warranty is over, that isn't your fault. If this were a recall on a car, it wouldn't matter if you were out of warranty, you are still entitled to the fix.


----------



## northeast

“Snow cat in bend” you have your private messages blocked I can’t PM you!


----------



## northeast

I have received 4 PM’s this morning inquiring about a class action suit. Is there that much interest in this and if so how do we start the process. I am so po’d at Honda after yesterday’s conversation Just not sure the best way to go about it.


----------



## leonz

The best thing to do is start here so you know what you need to do and how best to help the attorney that specializes as class action attorney.

www.classaction.org/learn/how-to-start


You can file a class action suit as the lead plaintiff for all of those involved.
You need to contact a class action suit lawyer first to talk to them and then go from there.
The class action attorney receives a percentage of the award in payment.
if you have videos of the machine(s) plugging on you and a complete explanation of what you have dealt with the attorney can go from there and the attempted snow job(excuse the pun) by Honda (I almost said Cargill) will be highlighted in the class action lawsuit as well as the responses previous to this by Honda United States and Honda Canada and its representatives.

The class action attorney places adds in numerous newspapers in the USA, Canada and Europe with his full contact information for the plaintiffs to contact him directly with all the information that can provide him with regard to the class action lawsuit that you file initially with regard to their snow blowers clogging issues and the attorney and his clerks go from there with its initial dealing with Honda USA and Honda Canada and Honda Europe for that matter that can be added to the class action lawsuit.

OH and several years worth of buyers information with regard to clogging with various models will aid you and anyone else with this issue as it has been a problem with several years models and those individuals can also be added to the class action lawsuit.


Keep a complete list of notes for your attorney and keep calm as the attorney will be able to help you if he thinks you and the others have a case.

1. Sit back and start writing and you will keep a cool head-been there done that with my former employer and the 7 page double spaced letter I sent them which provoked a response and visit from the company president to the mine where I used to work(The company president and Chief Executive Officer at the time is a Cornell "68" Johnson School of Management graduate.
The so called manager that fired me was demoted 7 years after the fact so I know the power of the pen works....... 

1. The problem with these snow blowers has been an ongoing issue affecting the performance of the machines over several models and model years. 

2. you never want to spend good money on a bad product(been there done that).

3. using a product ment for commercial use should perform each and every time.


----------



## TJJ

Clogging and fixing video:


----------



## FullThrottle

I contacted Honda Canada,also,they just didn't want to talk about it,said their was no problem with their blowers clogging.I was checking out Snowblowers Direct website and saw where the HSS928A were discontinued,I contacted them and questioned them why they had discounted the HSS928A,they replied indicating that Honda was making changes to the HSS928A for 2018 models,I wonder if it as to do with the clogging issues.



TomHodge said:


> I contacted their support regarding clogging and got the same canned reply. I may be a cynic, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## panzer

I am currently not owner but I am on a list get a 1332ATD this summer or fall. Having been around Honda quads and dirt bikes for many years and I work for a Komatsu dealer you find the Japanese are about stubborn as the Germans. In my years of dealing with Japanese engineering they are a little slow to fix problems but they will get fixed. Speaking on the Komatsu side we have one customer that does very specialized work with wheel loaders and kept breaking bell cranks. The engineers kept saying it was impossible to break them. Well after the third one broke the engineers flew from Japan to North Dakota to see what was going on. The design was updated and Komatsu stood behind the product. I am confident Honda will fix the issue and take care of the previous models. I know the easy solution is just cut the collar but the engineers will want to reengineer and test and test it. Just my rambling thoughts on the subject.


----------



## northeast

I am sure they will figure it out we have here on the forum. But that does not help people like me that spent big money on a machine to do commercial work. I am out the money because their product did not work.


----------



## leonz

That was the one of the many great things about Wagner Mining Scoops. It took a lot of force and duty cycles to break the retract cylinder linkage on the bucket and cylinder rod end as the welded bell crank attached to the rod end eliminated a huge amount of stress damage while digging or pushing muck back. 

I always hated having to deal with broken front axle bolts as the production people bitched about not having enough power to scoop the shot muck when they did not understand nor were interested in how to use the machines effectively by simply scooping the muck up from the flat floor left by the undercutters. They felt that they had to dig up the broken muck and that is what caused the retaining bolts for the bogie frame to break- they were not paying attention to simple physics by not using the machine to simply crowding and advancing forward to fill the LHD buckets.

OH and they loved to run the scoops flat out in 3rd gear all the time on the bad floors too, thus causing premature bolt failures as the undercutter operators never maintained a level floor leaving high cuts.

If they had used the 10:00-!5:00 tires that were originally designed to be used for the undercutters instead of the 10:00-20:00 tires they would never have high cuts and they would never had to deal with first aid reports about back injuries not would we have had to deal with excess wear on the bogies, chassis, or oscillating axles not would we have had to deal with broken axles and shipping the axle housings out to have the axle stubs welded and to have gussets welded to the planetary axle housing mating flanges and axle housing to strengthen them. They would have saved a huge amount of money on both tires and split rims too as they would have only needed one tire for 30 machines and two types of split rim wheels one with axle flanges and one without axle flanges.


----------



## jeffNB

Nikos said:


> _
> Honda is aware of the situation of the chute clogging and not being able to throw snow. Our model engineers are evaluating the problem.
> _


Well, well. That is a polar opposite to [email protected]'s stalwart denial that a problem exists.

I am anxiously awaiting to hear about their modification. I was one of the first people to go collarless and I will be slapping my knee, laughing, if that is their solution.


----------



## FLSTN

*HS1336iAS hybrid has a chute collar*

Honda's $8,000 Japan made HS1336iAS hybrid has a chute collar. I've never heard of it clogging. I will point out that all of it's 13 hp engine goes to throw snow, the batteries power motors to move the tracks. So it has more power to actually move/throw snow.


----------



## DriverRider

jeffNB said:


> I am anxiously awaiting to hear about their modification. I was one of the first people to go collarless and I will be slapping my knee, laughing, if that is their solution.


The collar removal does not completely solve the problem, correct?


----------



## drmerdp

jeffNB said:


> Well, well. That is a polar opposite to [email protected]'s stalwart denial that a problem exists.
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting to hear about their modification. I was one of the first people to go collarless and I will be slapping my knee, laughing, if that is their solution.


Hah, I was thinking the same thing, if they copy my design.

I might have to sue for stealing my intellectual property. lol


----------



## TomHodge

FullThrottle said:


> I contacted Honda Canada,also,they just didn't want to talk about it,said their was no problem with their blowers clogging.I was checking out Snowblowers Direct website and saw where the HSS928A were discontinued,I contacted them and questioned them why they had discounted the HSS928A,they replied indicating that Honda was making changes to the HSS928A for 2018 models,I wonder if it as to do with the clogging issues.


If true, i’m sure that prior owners would be able to buy one at a somewhat reduced price. Kind of like car companies call a loyalty bonus.


----------



## jeffNB

DriverRider said:


> The collar removal does not completely solve the problem, correct?


The lack of a collar enables a clog to self-extract. When under light load under the correct snow conditions, there will sometimes be an interruption of snow. Eventually, the impeding snow will blast itself free and flow will continue. 

Not the case when the collar is present. Snow will continue to load up to the point of stalling the engine. Some clogs were so tightly packed, the supplied 'drop bar' wouldn't touch it. I had to use a shovel handle or a piece of lumber. 

My definition of a clog is when the machine has to be stopped and extraction performed by hand. I think this has happened only once since going collarless.


----------



## FullThrottle

I'm all for that rather than have to go through the problems the Honda Blowers is having with the clogging.Maybe they will swap me an Ariens for my Honda HSS928A, lol




TomHodge said:


> If true, i’m sure that prior owners would be able to buy one at a somewhat reduced price. Kind of like car companies call a loyalty bonus.


----------



## TomHodge

FullThrottle said:


> I'm all for that rather than have to go through the problems the Honda Blowers is having with the clogging.Maybe they will swap me an Ariens for my Honda HSS928A, lol


I’d take that deal.


----------



## rosco61

There are a lot more people without clogging issues than with the issue. This forum is probably little traveled by the typical Honda snowblower owner. And I have yet to have an issue and I’m North of Boston on the coast. So I get the wettest heaviest snow possible some of it that translucent snow water mix. My 1332 throws that stuff with no problem. If they come up with a fix for a problem I have never encountered I will be surprised. Did rejet the carb before this season started but had zero issues last season as well.


----------



## northeast

rosco61 said:


> There are a lot more people without clogging issues than with the issue. This forum is probably little traveled by the typical Honda snowblower owner. And I have yet to have an issue and I’m North of Boston on the coast. So I get the wettest heaviest snow possible some of it that translucent snow water mix. My 1332 throws that stuff with no problem. If they come up with a fix for a problem I have never encountered I will be surprised. Did rejet the carb before this season started but had zero issues last season as well.


The 1332 is far better then the 928. I suspect the extra torque that the 390 produces helps it not clog. I did not have any clogging the first and only time I used the 1332 before re jetting. On the other hand I could not keep the 928 from clogging.


----------



## RedOctobyr

FullThrottle said:


> I'm all for that rather than have to go through the problems the Honda Blowers is having with the clogging.Maybe they will swap me an Ariens for my Honda HSS928A, lol





TomHodge said:


> I’d take that deal.


I have an ol.... I mean, _well-proven_ Ariens that I'll happily trade you  

I hope Honda can develop a fix that can help everyone who's been affected by this!


----------



## Marlow

rosco61 said:


> There are a lot more people without clogging issues than with the issue. This forum is probably little traveled by the typical Honda snowblower owner. And I have yet to have an issue and I’m North of Boston on the coast. So I get the wettest heaviest snow possible some of it that translucent snow water mix. My 1332 throws that stuff with no problem. If they come up with a fix for a problem I have never encountered I will be surprised. Did rejet the carb before this season started but had zero issues last season as well.


And also keep in mind that all two stage snowblowers experience occasional clogging as well. A visit to other brand forums will quickly confirm this.


----------



## northeast

I am starting to believe Marlow owns a whole bunch of Honda stock. Man you are very loyal to a company that has put out a product that is sub par at best in stock form. What don’t you understand about how badly these machines clog. The 928 is so prone to clogging it was non serviceable. For people to defend Honda over and over again is just laughable. If the machines are so good why are there two threads with over 1000 post discussing how badly these machines clog. And if there is no problem why is Honda paying a team of 5 to travel to Massachusetts to try and figure out how to fix it. And now offering a fix when it’s available. Honda is not going to fix something that is not broken. The pressure dealers and consumers are putting on them is forcing them to spend the money to fix it. Huge corporations like Honda have to answer to their stock holders like Marlow. They are not going to spend money they don’t have to because that affects marlow’s stock positions. 

The machines are terrible in stock form. Not ok, not even useable here, they are just plain terrible. I have used several different machines during the exact same storms and the hss machines in stock form are by far the worst machine I have ever used period. Even the 1332 is bad in stock form. They are way underpowered you want proof look at all the people re jetting them. If they were so good in stock form most people would just leave them be and use them, but because they are so bad people are modifying them to get them to work. Honda’s inventory of main jets was cleaned out this winter I wonder why.


----------



## Tomatillo

*Machine is an accident waiting to happen ...*

Respectfully to Marlo, _*he's just woefully incorrect, or that is to say we are ill-served to heed any minimalization of the clogging problem*_. SEE PICTURES OF MY FIRST USE THIS YEAR, attached. I sang the same tune, in June. I figured how could it be as bad as people were saying here. In January 2019, I had the first chance to use this machine since I bought it in 2016.


*You are 100% correct, Northeast.* WHAT A COMPLETE DISASTER this machine is. And now I have two of them to deal with, after purchasing a second for another property. I've been using two-stage snow blowers of, I thought, lesser ability since 1986. I bought the Cadillac with this HSS 1332 ATD, again - so I thought. I trusted the Honda brand and the posts of those who minimized the problem. Admittedly, I was among that crowd. I couldn't see how Honda wouldn't have adequately tested and addressed this problem before putting the unit on the market. Not Honda!


Well, what a mess. There's just no way to clear a clog SAFELY. You can bang on it all day long with the tool they gave you, to no avail. I even tried de-icer poured into the chute, which ended up on the ground and I was concerned about someone's dog coming and eating the stuff.


The pics show what happens -- the unit bogs down with nowhere to throw the churned up snow in the bucket. Stressing the engine and putting the operator at risk to clear the problem if he is to continue using the machine.
_*VERY Bad, Honda! Shockingly bad, in fact.*_

Let me state right now, for anyone doubting, if you believe you can avoid this problem by using the machine "correctly" or by avoiding certain situations, it's just a matter of time for you and you will experience this with an unmodified factory chute of the vintage these folks have been discussing. At that time, you WILL be tempted to reach your hand in that chute to clear the clog because it seems impossible to clear otherwise, it's so packed. DON'T DO THAT. Don't risk the loss of your fingers. Honda needs to send notice to ALL who own this equipment. The problem has been demonstrated here enough, and on YouTube and in the pictures I have attached. If you own this machine, with the chute I have, you can bet this disaster is going to clog.



northeast said:


> I am starting to believe Marlow owns a whole bunch of Honda stock. Man you are very loyal to a company that has put out a product that is sub par at best in stock form. What don’t you understand about how badly these machines clog. The 928 is so prone to clogging it was non serviceable. For people to defend Honda over and over again is just laughable. If the machines are so good why are there two threads with over 1000 post discussing how badly these machines clog. And if there is no problem why is Honda paying a team of 5 to travel to Massachusetts to try and figure out how to fix it. And now offering a fix when it’s available. Honda is not going to fix something that is not broken. The pressure dealers and consumers are putting on them is forcing them to spend the money to fix it. Huge corporations like Honda have to answer to their stock holders like Marlow. They are not going to spend money they don’t have to because that affects marlow’s stock positions.
> The machines are terrible in stock form. Not ok, not even useable here, they are just plain terrible. I have used several different machines during the exact same storms and the hss machines in stock form are by far the worst machine I have ever used period. Even the 1332 is bad in stock form. They are way underpowered you want proof look at all the people re jetting them. If they were so good in stock form most people would just leave them be and use them, but because they are so bad people are modifying them to get them to work. Honda’s inventory of main jets was cleaned out this winter I wonder why.


----------



## drmerdp

Get the revised chute, rejet the carb, and enjoy the BEST machine on the market.


----------



## Tomatillo

Point is, Honda should be contacting the owners. I just purchased that second machine for a large farm in Maryland, where winds and drifts are brutal off the bay.
Allowing a customer to discover the problem in the midst of a storm, when the equipment is needed, is not good treatment of its customers and is out of character for what I believed was a sterling reputation of Honda.
Discovering a problem with a chute in the midst of a storm and a very real need to use the equipment, forces the operator to resort to unsafe resolution to unclog a chute in order to keep working. That can be a life-changing event. Ask any emergency room that has tended to snow blower victims who believed it was safe to reach into a clogged chute.
Thanks for words of encouragement, Drmerdp. Where do I get this revised chute and how do I determine which jet to purchase?



drmerdp said:


> Get the revised chute, rejet the carb, and enjoy the BEST machine on the market.


----------



## feh

Search the forums for “rejetting” and your answers will be in there.


----------



## tabora

Tomatillo said:


> Point is, Honda should be contacting the owners. ... Where do I get this revised chute and how do I determine which jet to purchase?


Honda DID contact us through the forums. See links for Chute and Jet. Go to your dealer (with your pictures in hand) and ask them to perform the HSS1332 Chute Service Bulletin: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1597589-post1.html
Get a #110 jet. *99101-ZH8-1100* https://www.ebay.com/itm/232104529620


----------



## Tomatillo

Gents, ladies: At issue, for me, is whether a manufacturer should consider the chute clogging problem seriously enough to contact the owners by mail or dealer phone call. Perhaps it takes injury.
I knew of this forum. Somewhere, there is an owner who will experience the clog and reach his hand in that chute to resolve it. Worse, there is a middle aged guy with wife and kids who bought the machine in order to avoid a heavy-snow heart attack. Setting the machine aside because it's jam packed with ice, after spending over $3,000 on it, he picks up the shovel and goes at that snow.


*"Sorry, kids; your daddy should have read the snowblower forum before he went out there to clear the snow for mommy. It said right there that people were having chute problems."*


This isn't chits and giggles here, folks. You are potentially impacting people's lives and safety. Send a blasted post card or have the dealer reach out to the owners and fix the manufacturer's problem. For what it's worth .... 




tabora said:


> Honda DID contact us through the forums. See links for Chute and Jet. Go to your dealer (with your pictures in hand) and ask them to perform the HSS1332 Chute Service Bulletin: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1597589-post1.html
> Get a #110 jet. *99101-ZH8-1100* https://www.ebay.com/itm/232104529620


----------



## tabora

Well, that's the difference between a Recall and a Service Bulletin. Recalls are for things that are a known danger, and Service Bulletins are for inconveniences that some people MAY experience with their products.

This is pretty old news at this point, and the SBs that Honda has put in place (at least in the US) seem to have fixed the majority of the issues.


----------



## Tomatillo

Kind of like the difference between fingers and no fingers, if you ask Marty Clark:


https://www.ksl.com/article/37894646




tabora said:


> Well, that's the difference between a Recall and a Service Bulletin. Recalls are for things that are a known danger, and Service Bulletins are for inconveniences that some people MAY experience with their products.
> 
> This is pretty old news at this point, and the fixes that Honda has put in place (at least in the US) seem to have fixed the majority of the issues.


----------



## tabora

Tomatillo said:


> Kind of like the difference between fingers and no fingers, if you ask Marty Clark:
> https://www.ksl.com/article/37894646


A. Not a Honda (John Deere). EVERY snowblower has the same potential for carnage.
B. Marty reminded everyone to READ and pay attention to the warnings that appear on virtually EVERY snowblower (see Honda decal below).


----------



## Tomatillo

Tabora, my aim is not to argue with you, nor to bury my concern about the problem.


What line of work are you in? You sound highly intelligent.




tabora said:


> A. Not a Honda (John Deere). EVERY snowblower has the same potential for carnage.
> B. Marty reminded everyone to READ and pay attention to the warnings that appear on virtually EVERY snowblower (see Honda decal below).


----------



## gormleyflyer2002

i'm guessing the person who puts his arm into a running snowblower likely can't read any safety sticker........and how is it even physically possible with the dead mans handle/lever. 

good luck with your blower EH


----------



## Tomatillo

Thanks for the good luck. Watch the video again. The system the victim was discussing was off. Torque was present in the impeller against the clog. That's the point most people who assume others are idiots are missing. Then, wham; they're the idiot. The person in the video was an accomplished pianist. Not a dolt.

At issue, with me, is that in our case, Honda is aware of those using the new machines with chutes that are, by the design being discussed, susceptible to clogging over previous designs. That is a fact proven by those supplying pictures and videos. It is also a fact that using Honda's tool to disburse the clog, is useless. It takes hands to do it by any owner not hacking away at it with a metal object, or something sturdy enough to bust that brick of a clog. And who would take that implement swinging against their $3K machine?

Listen, just because you haven't experienced it, if you own this unit, doesn't mean you won't. And when you do, YOU will wear the "ID TEN T" shirt, in a stinging moment of _"Doh!"_

It's a safe bet that most folks who can afford this machine didn't gain those resources by being obtuse.




gormleyflyer2002 said:


> i'm guessing the person who puts his arm into a running snowblower likely can't read any safety sticker........and how is it even physically possible with the dead mans handle/lever.
> 
> good luck with your blower EH





gormleyflyer2002 said:


> i'm guessing the person who puts his arm into a running snowblower likely can't read any safety sticker........and how is it even physically possible with the dead mans handle/lever.
> 
> good luck with your blower EH


----------



## Miles

The snowblower, when it is plugged up and stopped, still has tremendous kinetic energy stored. It wants to turn and there is a lot of pressure built up. People don't realize this, and think it is safe because it is turned off.


----------



## Tomatillo

Bingo. Thank you.



Miles said:


> The snowblower, when it is plugged up and stopped, still has tremendous kinetic energy stored. It wants to turn and there is a lot of pressure built up. People don't realize this, and think it is safe because it is turned off.


----------



## tabora

Tomatillo said:


> At issue, with me, is that in our case, Honda is aware of those using the new machines with chutes that are, by the design being discussed, susceptible to clogging over previous designs.


Tom, you're preaching to the choir, but honestly: the situation has been well known for years and has been addressed. Get the revised chute. Install the 110 jet to maximize your power. Insure that your operating (max) RPMs are set to 3500+. Add DRMERDP's impeller kit https://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-Snow...=item4d8dd7e05b:g:vfsAAOSwypZb~u3o:rk:12:pf:0 if you REALLY want to blow water a mile. Many of us had clogs JUST LIKE yours. Now, we don't. Use fluid film if necessary to lubricate the augers and chute to shed snow even better (I have not needed this, to date).


----------



## Tomatillo

Ten four, Tabora. Using DuPont Teflon Snow and Ice Repellant liberally. I now have two of these machines scheduled for chute replacement.

Praise to the choir for putting the resources together here, and I appreciate the links.

I must say that holding a manufacturer accountable amounts to recalls and safer products in the long run.

Given that the problem causes the user to interact with a clog exacerbated by inferior/problematic design, makes it debatable here as to whether owners should receive a postcard or letter informing them on how best to deal with the situation when it happens, and that there is a factory supplied option available for those who wish to have the susceptible chute replaced with one that, according to the forum, is not problematic and placing the operator at greater risk.

Thanks again,

Tom, over and out.



tabora said:


> Tom, you're preaching to the choir, but honestly: the situation has been well known for years and has been addressed. Get the revised chute. Install the 110 jet to maximize your power. Insure that your operating (max) RPMs are set to 3500+. Add DRMERDP's impeller kit https://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-Snow...=item4d8dd7e05b:g:vfsAAOSwypZb~u3o:rk:12:pf:0 if you REALLY want to blow water a mile. Many of us had clogs JUST LIKE yours. Now, we don't. Use fluid film if necessary to lubricate the augers and chute to shed snow even better (I have not needed this, to date).


----------



## vootman

After a huge winter of snow removal with a new HSS928 and no clogs, I did experience a clog yesterday. Specific conditions...it was about 40 degrees with snow, slush and straight up water that had been sitting for a few weeks. I guess I'll put in a request to Honda for the new chute but for the most part in an unusually big winter at Tahoe the machine performed great. The 390 engine though...that would be nice.


----------



## Nshusky

We had around 10cm or so of snow yesterday followed by rain.
By the time I got home the snow was saturated and I wasn't looking forward to using the Honda to be honest.
I did take it out and blew out my 330' drive plus the parking areas around my garage and not a single clog.
Very impressed with how far it flung the heavy snow.


I do have the chute coated with multiple layers of Teflon spray (if that made a difference).
I do not have the 1332 re-jetted nor have the new chute but plan on doing both in the off season.


----------



## rfw1953

I haven't been on the forum for a while, but thought I would add a couple of comments since over time, I as well have experienced chute clogging in my 2016, Honda HSS1332ATD, though the clogs have been minimal and only during specific conditions, i.e., when I wait until the sun creates wet slush to start snow removal. When I do this, I will experience a chute clog... Otherwise, my machine has worked perfectly. I originally called this SB a beast of a machine, and I still stand by my opinion of this SB. 

This winter, the snow volume is beginning to rival the winter of 16/17, when I had 10' of snow in my front yard. We're not quite to that level yet, but expecting two more big snow events over the next few days. After the last storm, the snowplow created a berm at the end of my drive that was packed hard with wet (not slush) heavy snow and ice. The berm was about 4' high and 5' deep as the plow continued to push the road snow into my drive. I cranked up my Honda and proceeded to attack the berm. I had to use the forward and reverse control a good bit to eat through the berm, but the machine did the job. Once I had a path through the berm, I began chewing away at it in half augur cuts, and my machine got the job done without having to use forward and reverse to get through. I simply slowed my forward progress, which combined with the half auger cuts did the job in no time. 

That said, I think if you live in a part of the country where you experience snow melt quickly after a storm, well, you're more likely to get a chute clog. Frankly, I'm not sure any SB would perform well under those conditions without experiencing a chute clog.


----------



## Bobsherman264

I just bought a used Honda 728724A and it immediately started clogging on me when I encountered slushy show (at the end of the driveway) and heavy wet snow. So there definitely IS a problem. The problem is with the collar at the bottom of the discharge chute. It creates a choke point for heavy snow and ice, and clogs up very quickly. On one occasion, the ice got so hard that it scraped the paint off of the inside of the housing, below the impeller. A YouTuber names John Franco has come with an effective solution - grind off this collar at the bottom of the discharge chute. In some of his videos, he shows how to do this, and shows how much better his HSS1332ATD worked after he removed this collar. To perform this alteration, you need to remove the discharge chute, which is relatively easy to do. And then you grind off the 4 weld points that attach this collar to the chute. Then you grind down the welds and repaint the chute. I did this to my Honda and it was not too difficult to do. I won't know how effective it will be until next winter, but based on the logic behind removing the collar (and John Franco's performance video - after his alteration), I am confident that this will solve my clogging problem. The metal chute is made of thick enough steel that it doesn't look like removing the collar will compromise the strength of the chute. Previous Honda two stage models did not have this collar, which reinforces my belief that this collar is not necessary to maintain the structure of the chute. You can buy Honda Red paint (08707-R280, Power Red) from multiple sources, including Amazon. But it is expensive. I paid almost $30.00 for a can of Honda Red from Amazon, so you may want to shop around. Rustoleum Sunrise Red is also a pretty close match, and it is much cheaper. I hope that this helps.


----------



## Bobsherman264

CalgaryPT said:


> Does anyone have any pics of this mod on the chute? I'd be curious to see who has attempted this and their success (although its hard to imagine cutting apart a 1 year old machine).
> 
> So far my HSS724 has not clogged. That said, I've only used it in moderately wet snow.


Check out a YouTuber named John Franco. His has come up with a procedure to make this alteration, and has a demonstration video to show how much better his Honda worked after he altered it.


----------



## Breckcapt

On this issue, as well as others, I would take what Tabora has to say as gospel.


----------



## Big Ed

Bobsherman264 said:


> You can buy Honda Red paint (08707-R280, Power Red) from multiple sources, including Amazon. But it is expensive. I paid almost $30.00 for a can of Honda Red from Amazon, so you may want to shop around. Rustoleum Sunrise Red is also a pretty close match, and it is much cheaper. I hope that this helps.


30 bucks!
I hope it was a gallon.


----------



## tabora

Bobsherman264 said:


> Check out a YouTuber named John Franco. His has come up with a procedure to make this alteration, and has a demonstration video to show how much better his Honda worked after he altered it.


Just be aware that John is now selling a chute cover to deal with the snow spitting problems that come with the collar removal:








HSS1332ATD Owner Chute Modification - Solved Clogging Issue


This is why I will stay with my old HS80 and HS624. The 624 rivals any HS928 I have used and I am not exaggerating one bit. and it doesn;t even have an impeller kit. That's why I call it the snow killer.




www.snowblowerforum.com












Honda HSS HDPE Chute Deflector UPGRADE Factory Collar Delete MOD 1332 928 724 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Honda HSS HDPE Chute Deflector UPGRADE Factory Collar Delete MOD 1332 928 724 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Here's what I did for about $20:








HSS1332ATD Owner Chute Modification - Solved Clogging Issue


This is why I will stay with my old HS80 and HS624. The 624 rivals any HS928 I have used and I am not exaggerating one bit. and it doesn;t even have an impeller kit. That's why I call it the snow killer.




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Falstaff

Well for the last two seasons I had several snows that started to cling to the inside of the chute and build up a bit on the inside collar rim. I just stop every now and then and clean it out, no big deal.


----------

